# antivirus blocking connection to TEAMVIEWER9



## debbyi (Dec 4, 2014)

it's blocking the connection.
What can I do about it?
(Called the internet supplier and they said it hasn't got to do with them and it's the antivirus..)


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*TeamViewer 10.0.36244.0* is the current version.

If you click "Help - Check for a new version", it should self-update.

------------------------------------------------------

Which antivirus brand and version are you using?

It should have a way of temporarily disabling it or turning it off.

-----------------------------------------------------

Are you trying to remote-access someone else's computer or is someone else trying to remote-access your computer?

-----------------------------------------------------


----------



## debbyi (Dec 4, 2014)

I need it for ongoing use with another computer.
Is the only solution to disable or turn off the antivirus every time?
Can I not change some controls on the antivirus itself? I use Avira.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

This should help:

https://answers.avira.com/en/questi...how-to-changed-settings-to-allow-access-10979


----------



## debbyi (Dec 4, 2014)

Thank you for your time and effort.
I did as instructed, but it is still blocked. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Did you try both of the suggestions there?


----------



## debbyi (Dec 4, 2014)

Yes, I did.


----------



## debbyi (Dec 4, 2014)

I have a window titled: "no connection to teamviewer server" which is telling me that the program: "Avira Premium Security Suite" is on my computer, and may be blocking teamviewer. However, it doesn't give me access to that, and the program didn't show up in searching my computer. It sends me to the proxy settings which I don't understand.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

What program didn't show up when searching your computer?


----------



## debbyi (Dec 4, 2014)

The program "Avira Premium (Security Suite)". Thanks.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

So then why did you tell me that you followed the instructions in the link in post no. 4 if you couldn't find the program?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Have you updated from TeamViewer 9 to TeamViewer 10?

That "may" resolve your issue.

------------------------------------------------------


----------



## debbyi (Dec 4, 2014)

Sorry for the misunderstanding. I have Avira, but in the search it didn't show Avira Premium - what it said in the window that showed up.
Thank you very much.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You can (and should) certainly do what flavallee suggested as you should always be running the latest version of any software.

In addition to that, please do the following which will give us more information about what's going on.

Please download DDS by sUBs to your desktop from the following location:

http://download.bleepingcomputer.com/sUBs/dds.scr

Double-click the *dds.scr* file to run the program.

It will automatically run in silent mode and then you will see the following note:

*"Two logs shall be created on your Desktop".*

The logs will be named *dds.txt* and *attach.txt*.

Wait until the logs appear and then copy and paste their contents in your post.


----------



## debbyi (Dec 4, 2014)

I did download latest version.
Here are the contents':

DDS (Ver_2012-11-20.01) - NTFS_x86 
Internet Explorer: 8.0.7600.16385
Run by MALKA at 16:28:52 on 2014-12-10
Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 6.1.7600.0.1255.972.1037.18.3318.1422 [GMT 2:00]
.
AV: Avira Desktop *Enabled/Updated* {4D041356-F94D-285F-8768-AAE50FA36859}
SP: Avira Desktop *Enabled/Updated* {F665F2B2-DF77-27D1-BDD8-9197742422E4}
SP: Windows Defender *Disabled/Updated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
.
============== Running Processes ================
.
C:\Windows\system32\wininit.exe
C:\Windows\system32\lsm.exe
C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskhost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe
C:\Program Files\AskPartnerNetwork\Toolbar\apnmcp.exe
C:\Windows\system32\hasplms.exe
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Babylon\Babylon-Pro\Babylon.exe
C:\Program Files\AskPartnerNetwork\Toolbar\Updater\TBNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Avira\My Avira\Avira.OE.Systray.exe
C:\Windows\System32\igfxtray.exe
C:\Windows\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Windows\System32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Program Files\TeamViewer\TeamViewer_Service.exe
C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Local\VNT\vntldr.exe
C:\Windows\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee Security Scan\3.8.150\SSScheduler.exe
C:\Program Files\Avira\My Avira\Avira.OE.ServiceHost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Windows\system32\conhost.exe
C:\Program Files\Babylon\Babylon-Pro\Utils\BabylonChromeOcrExt.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avshadow.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\Program Files\TeamViewer\TeamViewer.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe
C:\Program Files\TeamViewer\tv_w32.exe
C:\Windows\system32\StikyNot.exe
C:\Program Files\Kol Halashon\Kol Halashon Download Manager\KHL Download Manager.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Windows\system32\WUDFHost.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchProtocolHost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\conhost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k DcomLaunch
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k RPCSS
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNoNetwork
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k imgsvc
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceAndNoImpersonation
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServicePeerNet
.
============== Pseudo HJT Report ===============
.
uStart Page = hxxps://www.google.co.il/search?q=%s
mStart Page = hxxp://www.link4u.co.il/?utm_source=app&utm_medium=01&utm_campaign=app&utm_content=ie
uURLSearchHooks: SearchHook Class: {D8278076-BC68-4484-9233-6E7F1628B56C} - 
BHO: MSS+ Identifier: {0E8A89AD-95D7-40EB-8D9D-083EF7066A01} - c:\program files\mcafee security scan\3.8.150\McAfeeMSS_IE.dll
BHO: Search App by Ask: {4F524A2D-5350-4500-76A7-7A786E7484D7} - 
BHO: Babylon IE plugin: {9CFACCB6-2F3F-4177-94EA-0D2B72D384C1} - c:\program files\babylon\babylon-pro\utils\BabylonIEPI.dll
BHO: buenosearch Helper Object: {F1C81E40-2485-4DB6-8C9D-04BD596B281E} - c:\program files\buenosearch ltd\buenosearch\1.8.28.7\bh\buenosearch.dll
TB: Search App by Ask: {4F524A2D-5350-4500-76A7-7A786E7484D7} - 
TB: buenosearch Toolbar: {828DC97A-2277-4E10-92A9-4907FA0922A9} - c:\program files\buenosearch ltd\buenosearch\1.8.28.7\buenosearchTlbr.dll
TB: Search App by Ask: {4F524A2D-5350-4500-76A7-7A786E7484D7} - 
uRun: [Sidebar] c:\program files\windows sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
uRun: [RESTART_STICKY_NOTES] c:\windows\system32\StikyNot.exe
mRun: [avgnt] "c:\program files\avira\antivir desktop\avgnt.exe" /min
mRun: [Babylon Client] c:\program files\babylon\babylon-pro\Babylon.exe -AutoStart
mRun: [ApnTBMon] "c:\program files\askpartnernetwork\toolbar\updater\TBNotifier.exe"
mRun: [VNT] "c:\program files\vnt\vntldr.exe"
mRun: [Avira Systray] c:\program files\avira\my avira\Avira.OE.Systray.exe
mRun: [IgfxTray] c:\windows\system32\igfxtray.exe
mRun: [HotKeysCmds] c:\windows\system32\hkcmd.exe
mRun: [Persistence] c:\windows\system32\igfxpers.exe
StartupFolder: c:\progra~2\micros~1\windows\startm~1\programs\startup\mcafee~1.lnk - c:\program files\mcafee security scan\3.8.150\SSScheduler.exe
mPolicies-System: ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin = dword:0
mPolicies-System: ConsentPromptBehaviorUser = dword:3
mPolicies-System: EnableLUA = dword:0
mPolicies-System: EnableUIADesktopToggle = dword:0
mPolicies-System: PromptOnSecureDesktop = dword:0
IE: Translate this web page with Babylon - c:\program files\babylon\babylon-pro\utils\BabylonIEPI.dll/ActionTU.htm
IE: Translate with Babylon - c:\program files\babylon\babylon-pro\utils\BabylonIEPI.dll/Action.htm
IE: {F72841F0-4EF1-4df5-BCE5-B3AC8ACF5478} - c:\program files\babylon\babylon-pro\utils\BabylonIEPI.dll/ActionTU.htm
TCP: NameServer = 10.0.0.138
TCP: Interfaces\{74E001F2-58CB-4163-A419-7D58554CD3A8} : DHCPNameServer = 10.0.0.138
TCP: Interfaces\{74E001F2-58CB-4163-A419-7D58554CD3A8}\14E64627F69646140543432373 : DHCPNameServer = 192.168.43.1
Notify: igfxcui - igfxdev.dll
SSODL: WebCheck - <orphaned>
mASetup: {8A69D345-D564-463c-AFF1-A69D9E530F96} - "c:\program files\google\chrome\application\39.0.2171.71\installer\chrmstp.exe" --configure-user-settings --verbose-logging --system-level --multi-install --chrome
.
================= FIREFOX ===================
.
FF - ProfilePath - c:\users\malka\appdata\roaming\mozilla\firefox\profiles\cqylyorv.default\
FF - prefs.js: browser.startup.homepage - hxxp://www.buenosearch.com/?babsrc=HP_def&mntrId=48DE801F021DCCF2&affID=10588&tl=gkn965102&tsp=5319
FF - plugin: c:\program files\google\update\1.3.25.11\npGoogleUpdate3.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\microsoft silverlight\5.1.30514.0\npctrlui.dll
FF - plugin: c:\windows\system32\macromed\flash\NPSWF32_15_0_0_239.dll
.
---- FIREFOX POLICIES ----
FF - user.js: extensions.buenosearch.tlbrSrchUrl - hxxp://www.buenosearch.com/?q={searchTerms}&babsrc=TB_def&mntrId=48DE801F021DCCF2&affID=10588&tl=gkn965102&tsp=5319
FF - user.js: extensions.buenosearch.tb_url - hxxp://www.buenosearch.com/?q={searchTerms}&babsrc=TB_def&mntrId=48DE801F021DCCF2&affID=10588&tl=gkn965102&tsp=5319
FF - user.js: extensions.buenosearch.id - 48deeccf000000000000801f021dccf2
FF - user.js: extensions.buenosearch.appId - {37EB75F2-7392-4DBE-B5AD-147EC6D7BF5F}
FF - user.js: extensions.buenosearch.instlDay - 16276
FF - user.js: extensions.buenosearch.vrsn - 1.8.28.7
FF - user.js: extensions.buenosearch.vrsni - 1.8.28.7
FF - user.js: extensions.buenosearch.vrsnTs - 1.8.28.710:58:28
FF - user.js: extensions.buenosearch.prtnrId - buenosearch
FF - user.js: extensions.buenosearch.prdct - buenosearch
FF - user.js: extensions.buenosearch.aflt - orgnl
FF - user.js: extensions.buenosearch.smplGrp - none
FF - user.js: extensions.buenosearch.tlbrId - base
FF - user.js: extensions.buenosearch.instlRef - sst
FF - user.js: extensions.buenosearch.dfltLng - he
FF - user.js: extensions.buenosearch.excTlbr - false
FF - user.js: extensions.buenosearch.ffxUnstlRst - true
FF - user.js: extensions.buenosearch.admin - false
FF - user.js: extensions.buenosearch.autoRvrt - false
FF - user.js: extensions.buenosearch.rvrt - false
FF - user.js: extensions.buenosearch.newTab - false
.
============= SERVICES / DRIVERS ===============
.
R1 avkmgr;avkmgr;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avkmgr.sys [2014-6-27 37352]
R2 AntiVirSchedulerService;Avira Scheduler;c:\program files\avira\antivir desktop\sched.exe [2014-6-27 432888]
R2 AntiVirService;Avira Real-Time Protection;c:\program files\avira\antivir desktop\avguard.exe [2014-6-27 432888]
R2 APNMCP;Ask Update Service;c:\program files\askpartnernetwork\toolbar\apnmcp.exe [2014-10-30 166296]
R2 avgntflt;avgntflt;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgntflt.sys [2014-6-27 98160]
R2 Avira.OE.ServiceHost;Avira Service Host;c:\program files\avira\my avira\Avira.OE.ServiceHost.exe [2014-8-4 149296]
R2 hasplms;Sentinel LDK License Manager;c:\windows\system32\hasplms.exe -run --> c:\windows\system32\hasplms.exe -run [?]
R2 TeamViewer;TeamViewer 10;c:\program files\teamviewer\TeamViewer_Service.exe [2014-12-4 5419792]
R3 netr28u;RT2870 USB Wireless LAN Card Driver for Vista;c:\windows\system32\drivers\netr28u.sys [2009-6-10 657408]
R3 RTL8167;Realtek 8167 NT Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\Rt86win7.sys [2009-6-10 139776]
S2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86;c:\windows\microsoft.net\framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-3-18 130384]
S3 b57nd60x;Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet - NDIS 6.0;c:\windows\system32\drivers\b57nd60x.sys [2009-7-14 229888]
S3 McComponentHostService;McAfee Security Scan Component Host Service;c:\program files\mcafee security scan\3.8.150\McCHSvc.exe [2014-4-9 235696]
.
=============== Created Last 30 ================
.
2014-12-09 08:34:51	99176	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\PresentationHostProxy.dll
2014-12-09 08:34:51	49472	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\netfxperf.dll
2014-12-09 08:34:51	297808	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\mscoree.dll
2014-12-09 08:34:51	295264	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\PresentationHost.exe
2014-12-09 08:34:50	1130824	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\dfshim.dll
2014-12-05 12:32:48	123904	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\poqexec.exe
2014-12-05 12:32:40	3957632	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\ntkrnlpa.exe
2014-12-05 12:32:39	3901824	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
2014-12-05 12:31:08	541184	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\kerberos.dll
2014-12-05 12:31:02	2377216	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\win32k.sys
2014-12-04 17:08:43	--------	d-----w-	c:\programdata\Oracle
2014-12-04 16:33:48	--------	d-----w-	c:\programdata\Kol Halashon
2014-12-04 16:33:48	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Kol Halashon
2014-12-04 16:33:15	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\malka\appdata\local\Downloaded Installations
2014-12-04 16:15:44	398336	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\TVWizudlg.exe
2014-12-04 16:15:44	140288	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\igfxtvcx.dll
2014-12-04 16:15:43	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\system32\Lang
2014-12-04 16:13:13	1002008	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\igxpun.exe
2014-12-04 16:13:13	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\system32\x64
2014-12-04 16:10:18	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\malka\appdata\local\Macromedia
2014-12-04 16:09:01	2422272	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\wucltux.dll
2014-12-04 16:08:54	88576	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\wudriver.dll
2014-12-04 16:08:48	33792	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\wuapp.exe
2014-12-04 16:08:48	171904	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\wuwebv.dll
2014-12-02 15:30:53	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\malka\appdata\roaming\OpenOffice
2014-12-02 15:27:15	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\OpenOffice 4
2014-12-01 14:59:34	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\McAfee Security Scan
2014-12-01 12:15:17	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\TeamViewer
2014-12-01 11:02:51	--------	d-----w-	c:\programdata\McAfee Security Scan
2014-12-01 11:02:45	71344	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2014-12-01 11:02:45	701104	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\FlashPlayerApp.exe
2014-12-01 11:01:39	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\malka\appdata\local\Adobe
2014-11-17 16:44:10	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\malka\appdata\local\ElevatedDiagnostics
.
==================== Find3M ====================
.
2014-12-01 14:59:50	37384	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avnetflt.sys
2014-12-01 14:59:48	98160	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgntflt.sys
.
============= FINISH: 16:29:41.40 ===============
.
UNLESS SPECIFICALLY INSTRUCTED, DO NOT POST THIS LOG.
IF REQUESTED, ZIP IT UP & ATTACH IT
.
DDS (Ver_2012-11-20.01)
.
Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 
Boot Device: \Device\HarddiskVolume1
Install Date: 13 יוני 2014 11:46:43
System Uptime: 10 דצמבר 2014 10:15:48 (6 hours ago)
.
Motherboard: MICRO-STAR INTERNATIONAL CO.,LTD | | MS-7383
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU E2200 @ 2.20GHz | CPU 1 | 2200/200mhz
.
==== Disk Partitions =========================
.
A: is Removable
C: is FIXED (NTFS) - 78 GiB total, 52.743 GiB free.
D: is FIXED (NTFS) - 71 GiB total, 38.059 GiB free.
E: is CDROM ()
F: is Removable
.
==== Disabled Device Manager Items =============
.
==== System Restore Points ===================
.
RP16: 02 דצמבר 2014 14:44:15 - נקודת ביקורת מתוזמנת
RP17: 02 דצמבר 2014 17:20:30 - Installed Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161
RP18: 02 דצמבר 2014 17:26:56 - Installed OpenOffice 4.1.1
RP19: 04 דצמבר 2014 18:08:36 - Windows Update
RP20: 04 דצמבר 2014 18:12:31 - Windows Update
RP21: 04 דצמבר 2014 18:33:33 - Installed Kol Halashon New Home Kiosk.
RP22: 04 דצמבר 2014 18:35:15 - Installed Kol Halashon Download Manager.
RP23: 04 דצמבר 2014 19:13:13 - Removed Java 8 Update 25
RP24: 09 דצמבר 2014 10:17:28 - Windows Update
RP25: 09 דצמבר 2014 10:34:36 - Windows Update
.
==== Installed Programs ======================
.
Action Ball Deluxe
Adobe Flash Player 15 Plugin
Air Force Missions
Alex Gordon
Ask Toolbar
AstroMenace
Avira
Avira Free Antivirus
Aztec Tribe - New Land
Babylon
Back to Earth
Brickshooter Egypt
buenosearch toolbar 
Charma
Enchanted Cavern
Farm Frenzy 2
Farm Frenzy 3
Farm Frenzy 3 Ice Age h33t
Fishdom
FormatFactory 3.3.5.0
Games
Google Chrome
Google Update Helper
Gourmania 2 - Great Expectations
Hide - Secret 2 - Cliffhanger Castle
In Search of the Lost Temple
Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator Driver
Intel(R) TV Wizard
Jewels of the Nile
Kol Halashon Download Manager
Kol Halashon New Home Kiosk
Love's Power Mahjong
lupa 3.0
Magic Farm
McAfee Security Scan Plus
Metal Ball - Space Maze
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile HEB Language Pack
Microsoft Silverlight
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161
Mozilla Firefox 31.0 (x86 en-US)
Mozilla Maintenance Service
Need For Extreme 2
Need For Extreme 3D
Offroad Racers
OpenOffice 4.1.1
Paradise Beach
Plasticine Racing
Road Attack
Search App by Ask
Shaman Odyssey - Tropic Adventure
Sky Track
Slizz
Star Defender 2
Strike Ball
Strike Ball 2
TeamViewer 10
The Enchanted Kingdom - Elisa's Adventures
The Island - Castaway
The Treasures Of Montezuma
.
==== End Of File ===========================


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I would like to see a screenshot of the message that you're seeing saying that Avira is blocking TeamViewer. Here are the instructions on how to capture and upload a screenshot:

http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot

You also have a lot of malware that needs to be dealt with as well so please do the following:

Please download ADWCleaner. Click on the *Download Now* button and save it to your desktop.

Close your browser and double-click on the AdwCleaner icon on your desktop to run the program.

Click on the *Scan* button. It may take several minutes to complete. When it is done click on the *Report* button and copy and paste the log here please.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> You also have a lot of malware that needs to be dealt with


I noticed that. 

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## debbyi (Dec 4, 2014)

For one, the window is in Hebrew, I translated it for your understanding.

Also, is there no way you could connect to my computer automatically for a few minutes and check it out? That's what my internet supplier did..?


----------



## debbyi (Dec 4, 2014)

This is the log of adwcleaner:

# AdwCleaner v4.105 - Report created 11/12/2014 at 10:01:36
# Updated 08/12/2014 by Xplode
# Database : 2014-12-08.2 [Live]
# Operating System : Windows 7 Ultimate (32 bits)
# Username : MALKA - MALKA-PC
# Running from : D:\Downloads\AdwCleaner.exe
# Option : Scan

***** [ Services ] *****

Service Found : APNMCP

***** [ Files / Folders ] *****

File Found : C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Local Storage\hxxp_www.buenosearch.com_0.localstorage
File Found : C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Local Storage\hxxp_www.buenosearch.com_0.localstorage-journal
File Found : C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Babylon.lnk
File Found : C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\User Pinned\TaskBar\Babylon.lnk
File Found : C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cqylyorv.default\searchplugins\buenosearch.xml
File Found : C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cqylyorv.default\user.js
Folder Found : C:\Program Files\AskPartnerNetwork
Folder Found : C:\Program Files\Babylon
Folder Found : C:\Program Files\buenosearch LTD
Folder Found : C:\Program Files\VNT
Folder Found : C:\ProgramData\apn
Folder Found : C:\ProgramData\AskPartnerNetwork
Folder Found : C:\ProgramData\Babylon
Folder Found : C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Babylon
Folder Found : C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Local\AskPartnerNetwork
Folder Found : C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Local\Babylon
Folder Found : C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Local\Temp\apn
Folder Found : C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Local\Temp\Babylon
Folder Found : C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Local\Temp\mt_ffx
Folder Found : C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Local\VNT
Folder Found : C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\LocalLow\buenosearch LTD
Folder Found : C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Roaming\BabSolution
Folder Found : C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Roaming\Babylon
Folder Found : C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Roaming\buenosearch LTD
Folder Found : C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cqylyorv.default\Extensions\[email protected]

***** [ Scheduled Tasks ] *****

Task Found : EPUpdater

***** [ Shortcuts ] *****

***** [ Registry ] *****

Key Found : HKCU\Software\AskPartnerNetwork
Key Found : HKCU\Software\BABSOLUTION
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Babylon
Key Found : HKCU\Software\buenosearch LTD
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\MenuExt\Translate this web page with Babylon
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\MenuExt\Translate with Babylon
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{0ECDF796-C2DC-4d79-A620-CCE0C0A66CC9}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{A8BF7EC4-AE83-4492-8A16-E9D0A5BA6038}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Office\Powerpoint\Addins\babylonofficeaddin.officeaddin
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Office\Word\Addins\babylonofficeaddin.officeaddin
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{828DC97A-2277-4E10-92A9-4907FA0922A9}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{9CFACCB6-2F3F-4177-94EA-0D2B72D384C1}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{F1C81E40-2485-4DB6-8C9D-04BD596B281E}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{828DC97A-2277-4E10-92A9-4907FA0922A9}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{9CFACCB6-2F3F-4177-94EA-0D2B72D384C1}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{F1C81E40-2485-4DB6-8C9D-04BD596B281E}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{F72841F0-4EF1-4DF5-BCE5-B3AC8ACF5478}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\AskPartnerNetwork
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Babylon
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\buenosearch LTD
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\.bdc
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\.bgl
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\.bof
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{09C554C3-109B-483C-A06B-F14172F1A947}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{37EB75F2-7392-4DBE-B5AD-147EC6D7BF5F}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{4E1E9D45-8BF9-4139-915C-9F83CC3D5921}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{67FCE87F-F3EF-4A3C-87C2-8BD46E68807B}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{B12E99ED-69BD-437C-86BE-C862B9E5444D}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{B16632F1-24E0-4D99-A68D-70BFB6447C48}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{D7EE8177-D51E-4F89-92B6-83EA2EC40800}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\BabylonIEPI.DLL
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\escort.DLL
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\escortApp.DLL
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\escortEng.DLL
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\escorTlbr.DLL
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\esrv.EXE
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\b
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\BabyDict
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\BabyGloss
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\BabylonIEPI.BabylonIEBho
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\BabylonIEPI.BabylonIEBho.1
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\BabylonOfficeAddin.OfficeAddin
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\BabylonOfficeAddin.OfficeAddin.1
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\BabyOptFile
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\buenosearch.buenosearchappCore
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\buenosearch.buenosearchappCore.1
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\buenosearch.buenosearchdskBnd
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\buenosearch.buenosearchdskBnd.1
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\buenosearch.buenosearchHlpr
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\buenosearch.buenosearchHlpr.1
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{44CBC005-6243-4502-8A02-3A096A282664}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{4CC15FBA-46A4-4CB5-BFAF-F2335365AE76}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{5B6E533F-F78F-4525-B316-312BAF1295D1}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{6AC0BB10-C922-45E2-857D-2A368FE749E5}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{80703783-E415-4EE3-AB60-D36981C5A6F1}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{828DC97A-2277-4E10-92A9-4907FA0922A9}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{8322EB6E-B594-41F6-A30B-CF3F800E1874}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{947217BD-E967-400A-B14A-BA851A8EDCBB}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{9CFACCB6-2F3F-4177-94EA-0D2B72D384C1}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{D8278076-BC68-4484-9233-6E7F1628B56C}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{F1C81E40-2485-4DB6-8C9D-04BD596B281E}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{F297534D-7B06-459D-BC19-2DD8EF69297B}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\esrv.buenosearchESrvc
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\esrv.buenosearchESrvc.1
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{0BDDE35F-64F7-49C3-99B2-404E899C49F7}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{24236608-609C-42C5-B13C-A8A3EC921850}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{28B1A706-4B97-4EB1-8B32-125042685AD9}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{33575A26-D9CF-40C6-8A3E-116F17201C7F}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{4BDFD19F-93D7-49CE-B554-5C215FDC0136}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{5F339F0B-716F-408F-A627-DEEB5DEB4020}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{7307CF0F-7173-4FBF-8649-B149916DD322}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{80703783-E415-4EE3-AB60-D36981C5A6F1}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{80A5E38C-5F6B-485F-BD97-0B5BE991FAD5}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{928FE5E7-D557-46B7-8AF6-17ACCE1FB4ED}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{9544D727-A26F-4D57-AF38-4496088640EA}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{AC4C30BF-7D5F-4EAB-9C2A-454178F079AA}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{BC6F9C26-93EA-4C6D-A4A7-C1FA333B4BBE}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{E975527B-ABE7-40B3-B5C1-385016913E3B}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{EFA4B5B1-6C76-4B20-BCDB-D41A93E79053}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Prod.cap
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{4E1E9D45-8BF9-4139-915C-9F83CC3D5921}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{67FCE87F-F3EF-4A3C-87C2-8BD46E68807B}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{9945959C-AAD8-4312-8B57-2DE11927E770}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{A1489C85-4F6F-48C4-AC9E-18B63AF4703E}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{D7EE8177-D51E-4F89-92B6-83EA2EC40800}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{E6772887-C1E1-405E-94BB-D8760A1CF8DF}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{EEA63863-87BC-4DCA-A5B5-EB97E3B04806}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{F310F027-15CB-4A7F-B10D-3A4AFB5013A5}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Google\Chrome\Extensions\bopakagnckmlgajfccecajhnimjiiedh
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\{F72841F0-4EF1-4DF5-BCE5-B3AC8ACF5478}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{6978F29A-3493-40B2-8CDC-9C13A02F85A4}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{708D0DD7-FBC0-4437-B525-C098F450A62C}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{D7949A66-D936-4028-9552-14F7DC50F38D}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Paths\Babylon.exe
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{9CFACCB6-2F3F-4177-94EA-0D2B72D384C1}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{F1C81E40-2485-4DB6-8C9D-04BD596B281E}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\Babylon
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\buenosearch
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\PerformerSoft
Value Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\URLSearchHooks [{D8278076-BC68-4484-9233-6E7F1628B56C}]
Value Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar [{828DC97A-2277-4E10-92A9-4907FA0922A9}]
Value Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run [ApnTbMon]
Value Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run [Babylon Client]
Value Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run [VNT]
Value Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Mozilla\Firefox\Extensions [oc[email protected]]

***** [ Browsers ] *****

-\\ Internet Explorer v8.0.7600.16385

Setting Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\AboutURls [Tabs] - hxxp://www.buenosearch.com/?babsrc=NT_def&mntrId=48DE801F021DCCF2&affID=10588&tl=gkn965102&tsp=5319

-\\ Mozilla Firefox v31.0 (x86 en-US)

[cqylyorv.default] - Line Found : user_pref("browser.newtab.url", "hxxp://www.buenosearch.com/?babsrc=NT_def&mntrId=48DE801F021DCCF2&affID=10588&tl=gkn965102&tsp=5319");
[cqylyorv.default] - Line Found : user_pref("browser.startup.homepage", "hxxp://www.buenosearch.com/?babsrc=HP_def&mntrId=48DE801F021DCCF2&affID=10588&tl=gkn965102&tsp=5319");
[cqylyorv.default] - Line Found : user_pref("extensions.buenosearch.admin", false);
[cqylyorv.default] - Line Found : user_pref("extensions.buenosearch.aflt", "orgnl");
[cqylyorv.default] - Line Found : user_pref("extensions.buenosearch.appId", "{37EB75F2-7392-4DBE-B5AD-147EC6D7BF5F}");
[cqylyorv.default] - Line Found : user_pref("extensions.buenosearch.autoRvrt", "false");
[cqylyorv.default] - Line Found : user_pref("extensions.buenosearch.dfltLng", "he");
[cqylyorv.default] - Line Found : user_pref("extensions.buenosearch.excTlbr", false);
[cqylyorv.default] - Line Found : user_pref("extensions.buenosearch.ffxUnstlRst", true);
[cqylyorv.default] - Line Found : user_pref("extensions.buenosearch.id", "48deeccf000000000000801f021dccf2");
[cqylyorv.default] - Line Found : user_pref("extensions.buenosearch.instlDay", "16276");
[cqylyorv.default] - Line Found : user_pref("extensions.buenosearch.instlRef", "sst");
[cqylyorv.default] - Line Found : user_pref("extensions.buenosearch.newTab", false);
[cqylyorv.default] - Line Found : user_pref("extensions.buenosearch.prdct", "buenosearch");
[cqylyorv.default] - Line Found : user_pref("extensions.buenosearch.prtnrId", "buenosearch");
[cqylyorv.default] - Line Found : user_pref("extensions.buenosearch.rvrt", "false");
[cqylyorv.default] - Line Found : user_pref("extensions.buenosearch.smplGrp", "none");
[cqylyorv.default] - Line Found : user_pref("extensions.buenosearch.tb_url", "hxxp://www.buenosearch.com/?q={searchTerms}&babsrc=TB_def&mntrId=48DE801F021DCCF2&affID=10588&tl=gkn965102&tsp=5319");
[cqylyorv.default] - Line Found : user_pref("extensions.buenosearch.tlbrId", "base");
[cqylyorv.default] - Line Found : user_pref("extensions.buenosearch.tlbrSrchUrl", "hxxp://www.buenosearch.com/?q={searchTerms}&babsrc=TB_def&mntrId=48DE801F021DCCF2&affID=10588&tl=gkn965102&tsp=5319");
[cqylyorv.default] - Line Found : user_pref("extensions.buenosearch.vrsn", "1.8.28.7");
[cqylyorv.default] - Line Found : user_pref("extensions.buenosearch.vrsnTs", "1.8.28.710:58:28");
[cqylyorv.default] - Line Found : user_pref("extensions.buenosearch.vrsni", "1.8.28.7");

-\\ Google Chrome v39.0.2171.71

*************************

AdwCleaner[R0].txt - [13235 octets] - [11/12/2014 10:01:36]

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[R0].txt - [13296 octets] ##########


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> is there no way you could connect to my computer automatically for a few minutes and check it out?


We don't remote-access computers because of security issues and because it's time-consuming.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I would still like to see the screenshot please.

Also, please run AdwCleaner again but this time select the "clean" option and then post the new report log.


----------



## debbyi (Dec 4, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

So you don't want to continue?


----------



## debbyi (Dec 4, 2014)

Here's the Hebrew screenshot. Thank you for sticking in on this with me.


----------



## debbyi (Dec 4, 2014)

And here is the post of adwcleaner after cleaning.

# AdwCleaner v4.106 - Report created 28/12/2014 at 15:36:41
# Updated 21/12/2014 by Xplode
# Database : 2014-12-28.1 [Live]
# Operating System : Windows 7 Ultimate Service Pack 1 (32 bits)
# Username : MALKA - MALKA-PC
# Running from : D:\Downloads\adwcleaner_4.106.exe
# Option : Clean

***** [ Services ] *****

Service Deleted : APNMCP

***** [ Files / Folders ] *****

Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\apn
Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\AskPartnerNetwork
Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\Babylon
Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Babylon
Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files\AskPartnerNetwork
Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files\Babylon
Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files\buenosearch LTD
Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files\VNT
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Local\Temp\apn
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Local\Temp\Babylon
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Local\Temp\mt_ffx
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Local\AskPartnerNetwork
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Local\Babylon
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Local\VNT
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\LocalLow\buenosearch LTD
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Roaming\BabSolution
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Roaming\Babylon
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Roaming\buenosearch LTD
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cqylyorv.default\Extensions\[email protected]
File Deleted : C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Babylon.lnk
File Deleted : C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\User Pinned\TaskBar\Babylon.lnk
File Deleted : C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cqylyorv.default\searchplugins\buenosearch.xml
File Deleted : C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cqylyorv.default\user.js
File Deleted : C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Local Storage\hxxp_www.buenosearch.com_0.localstorage
File Deleted : C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Local Storage\hxxp_www.buenosearch.com_0.localstorage-journal

***** [ Scheduled Tasks ] *****

Task Deleted : EPUpdater

***** [ Shortcuts ] *****

***** [ Registry ] *****

Value Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Mozilla\Firefox\Extensions [[email protected]]
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Google\Chrome\Extensions\bopakagnckmlgajfccecajhnimjiiedh
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\MenuExt\Translate this web page with Babylon
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\MenuExt\Translate with Babylon
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Office\Powerpoint\Addins\babylonofficeaddin.officeaddin
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Office\Word\Addins\babylonofficeaddin.officeaddin
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\.bdc
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\.bgl
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\.bof
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\BabylonIEPI.DLL
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\escort.DLL
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\escortApp.DLL
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\escortEng.DLL
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\escorTlbr.DLL
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\esrv.EXE
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\b
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\BabyDict
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\BabyGloss
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\BabylonIEPI.BabylonIEBho
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\BabylonIEPI.BabylonIEBho.1
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\BabylonOfficeAddin.OfficeAddin
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\BabylonOfficeAddin.OfficeAddin.1
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\BabyOptFile
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\buenosearch.buenosearchappCore
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\buenosearch.buenosearchappCore.1
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\buenosearch.buenosearchdskBnd
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\buenosearch.buenosearchdskBnd.1
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\buenosearch.buenosearchHlpr
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\buenosearch.buenosearchHlpr.1
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\esrv.buenosearchESrvc
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\esrv.buenosearchESrvc.1
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Prod.cap
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Paths\Babylon.exe
Value Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run [ApnTbMon]
Value Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run [Babylon Client]
Value Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run [VNT]
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{09C554C3-109B-483C-A06B-F14172F1A947}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{37EB75F2-7392-4DBE-B5AD-147EC6D7BF5F}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{4E1E9D45-8BF9-4139-915C-9F83CC3D5921}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{67FCE87F-F3EF-4A3C-87C2-8BD46E68807B}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{B12E99ED-69BD-437C-86BE-C862B9E5444D}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{B16632F1-24E0-4D99-A68D-70BFB6447C48}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{D7EE8177-D51E-4F89-92B6-83EA2EC40800}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{44CBC005-6243-4502-8A02-3A096A282664}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{4CC15FBA-46A4-4CB5-BFAF-F2335365AE76}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{5B6E533F-F78F-4525-B316-312BAF1295D1}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{6AC0BB10-C922-45E2-857D-2A368FE749E5}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{80703783-E415-4EE3-AB60-D36981C5A6F1}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{828DC97A-2277-4E10-92A9-4907FA0922A9}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{8322EB6E-B594-41F6-A30B-CF3F800E1874}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{947217BD-E967-400A-B14A-BA851A8EDCBB}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{9CFACCB6-2F3F-4177-94EA-0D2B72D384C1}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{D8278076-BC68-4484-9233-6E7F1628B56C}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{F1C81E40-2485-4DB6-8C9D-04BD596B281E}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{F297534D-7B06-459D-BC19-2DD8EF69297B}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{0BDDE35F-64F7-49C3-99B2-404E899C49F7}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{0BF91075-F457-4A8B-99EF-140B52D2F22A}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{24236608-609C-42C5-B13C-A8A3EC921850}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{28B1A706-4B97-4EB1-8B32-125042685AD9}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{33575A26-D9CF-40C6-8A3E-116F17201C7F}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{37425600-CB21-49A0-8659-476FBAB0F8E8}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{431FB0E5-2CBB-4602-9FE6-F1D64488ADD7}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{4BDFD19F-93D7-49CE-B554-5C215FDC0136}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{5C9A230D-70A5-11D5-AFB0-0050DAC67890}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{5F339F0B-716F-408F-A627-DEEB5DEB4020}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{7307CF0F-7173-4FBF-8649-B149916DD322}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{80703783-E415-4EE3-AB60-D36981C5A6F1}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{80A5E38C-5F6B-485F-BD97-0B5BE991FAD5}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{8911483C-C00A-4183-9FBC-6C9C00946C15}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{928FE5E7-D557-46B7-8AF6-17ACCE1FB4ED}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{9544D727-A26F-4D57-AF38-4496088640EA}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{AC4C30BF-7D5F-4EAB-9C2A-454178F079AA}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{BC6F9C26-93EA-4C6D-A4A7-C1FA333B4BBE}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{C3F058A9-407D-4CD1-8F66-B75605B54B69}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{E975527B-ABE7-40B3-B5C1-385016913E3B}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{EFA4B5B1-6C76-4B20-BCDB-D41A93E79053}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{EFDCAF05-D29C-4D4D-9836-8CDCD606A6B2}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{4E1E9D45-8BF9-4139-915C-9F83CC3D5921}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{5C9A2304-70A5-11D5-AFB0-0050DAC67890}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{67FCE87F-F3EF-4A3C-87C2-8BD46E68807B}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{9945959C-AAD8-4312-8B57-2DE11927E770}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{A1489C85-4F6F-48C4-AC9E-18B63AF4703E}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{D7EE8177-D51E-4F89-92B6-83EA2EC40800}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{E6772887-C1E1-405E-94BB-D8760A1CF8DF}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{F310F027-15CB-4A7F-B10D-3A4AFB5013A5}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{EEA63863-87BC-4DCA-A5B5-EB97E3B04806}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{9CFACCB6-2F3F-4177-94EA-0D2B72D384C1}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{F1C81E40-2485-4DB6-8C9D-04BD596B281E}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{828DC97A-2277-4E10-92A9-4907FA0922A9}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{9CFACCB6-2F3F-4177-94EA-0D2B72D384C1}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{F1C81E40-2485-4DB6-8C9D-04BD596B281E}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{F72841F0-4EF1-4DF5-BCE5-B3AC8ACF5478}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\{F72841F0-4EF1-4DF5-BCE5-B3AC8ACF5478}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{6978F29A-3493-40B2-8CDC-9C13A02F85A4}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{708D0DD7-FBC0-4437-B525-C098F450A62C}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{D7949A66-D936-4028-9552-14F7DC50F38D}
Value Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar [{828DC97A-2277-4E10-92A9-4907FA0922A9}]
Value Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\URLSearchHooks [{D8278076-BC68-4484-9233-6E7F1628B56C}]
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{0ECDF796-C2DC-4d79-A620-CCE0C0A66CC9}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{A8BF7EC4-AE83-4492-8A16-E9D0A5BA6038}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\AskPartnerNetwork
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\BABSOLUTION
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Babylon
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\buenosearch LTD
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\AskPartnerNetwork
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Babylon
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\buenosearch LTD
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\PerformerSoft
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\Babylon
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\buenosearch
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{4F524A2D-5350-4500-76A7-A758B70C1500}

***** [ Browsers ] *****

-\\ Internet Explorer v11.0.9600.17496

-\\ Mozilla Firefox v33.1.1 (x86 en-US)

[cqylyorv.default\prefs.js] - Line Deleted : user_pref("browser.newtab.url", "hxxp://www.buenosearch.com/?babsrc=NT_def&mntrId=48DE801F021DCCF2&affID=10588&tl=gkn965102&tsp=5319");
[cqylyorv.default\prefs.js] - Line Deleted : user_pref("browser.startup.homepage", "hxxp://www.buenosearch.com/?babsrc=HP_def&mntrId=48DE801F021DCCF2&affID=10588&tl=gkn965102&tsp=5319");
[cqylyorv.default\prefs.js] - Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.buenosearch.admin", false);
[cqylyorv.default\prefs.js] - Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.buenosearch.aflt", "orgnl");
[cqylyorv.default\prefs.js] - Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.buenosearch.appId", "{37EB75F2-7392-4DBE-B5AD-147EC6D7BF5F}");
[cqylyorv.default\prefs.js] - Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.buenosearch.autoRvrt", "false");
[cqylyorv.default\prefs.js] - Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.buenosearch.dfltLng", "he");
[cqylyorv.default\prefs.js] - Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.buenosearch.excTlbr", false);
[cqylyorv.default\prefs.js] - Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.buenosearch.ffxUnstlRst", true);
[cqylyorv.default\prefs.js] - Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.buenosearch.id", "48deeccf000000000000801f021dccf2");
[cqylyorv.default\prefs.js] - Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.buenosearch.instlDay", "16276");
[cqylyorv.default\prefs.js] - Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.buenosearch.instlRef", "sst");
[cqylyorv.default\prefs.js] - Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.buenosearch.newTab", false);
[cqylyorv.default\prefs.js] - Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.buenosearch.prdct", "buenosearch");
[cqylyorv.default\prefs.js] - Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.buenosearch.prtnrId", "buenosearch");
[cqylyorv.default\prefs.js] - Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.buenosearch.rvrt", "false");
[cqylyorv.default\prefs.js] - Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.buenosearch.smplGrp", "none");
[cqylyorv.default\prefs.js] - Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.buenosearch.tb_url", "hxxp://www.buenosearch.com/?q={searchTerms}&babsrc=TB_def&mntrId=48DE801F021DCCF2&affID=10588&tl=gkn965102&tsp=5319");
[cqylyorv.default\prefs.js] - Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.buenosearch.tlbrId", "base");
[cqylyorv.default\prefs.js] - Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.buenosearch.tlbrSrchUrl", "hxxp://www.buenosearch.com/?q={searchTerms}&babsrc=TB_def&mntrId=48DE801F021DCCF2&affID=10588&tl=gkn965102&tsp=5319");
[cqylyorv.default\prefs.js] - Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.buenosearch.vrsn", "1.8.28.7");
[cqylyorv.default\prefs.js] - Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.buenosearch.vrsnTs", "1.8.28.710:58:28");
[cqylyorv.default\prefs.js] - Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.buenosearch.vrsni", "1.8.28.7");

-\\ Google Chrome v39.0.2171.95

*************************

AdwCleaner[R0].txt - [13377 octets] - [11/12/2014 10:01:36]
AdwCleaner[R1].txt - [13720 octets] - [25/12/2014 22:55:48]
AdwCleaner[R2].txt - [13787 octets] - [28/12/2014 15:12:49]
AdwCleaner[S0].txt - [14236 octets] - [28/12/2014 15:36:41]

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[S0].txt - [14297 octets] ##########


----------



## debbyi (Dec 4, 2014)

However, can I not reinstall Babylon without receiving malware with it?
Is there any other running program which it removed/uninstalled?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You should be able to reinstall Babylon without the malware. You have to pay attention when downloading and installing to be sure to opt out of any extras like toolbars, etc.

Please download FRST (Farbar Recovery Scan Tool) and save it to your desktop.

*Note*: You need to run the version that's compatible with your system (32-bit or 64-bit).


Double-click FRST to run it. When the tool opens click *Yes* to the disclaimer.
Press the *Scan* button.
It will make a log named (*FRST.txt*) in the same directory the tool is run (which should be on the desktop). Please copy and paste the contents of the log in your reply.
The first time the tool is run it makes a second log named (*Addition.txt*). Please copy and paste the contents of that log as well.


----------



## debbyi (Dec 4, 2014)

Here they are, one by one (too long for the post), thank you:

Additional scan result of Farbar Recovery Scan Tool (x86) Version: 28-12-2014
Ran by MALKA at 2014-12-30 22:12:54
Running from D:\Downloads
Boot Mode: Normal
==========================================================

==================== Security Center ========================

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, it will be removed.)

AV: Avira Desktop (Disabled - Up to date) {4D041356-F94D-285F-8768-AAE50FA36859}
AS: Avira Desktop (Disabled - Up to date) {F665F2B2-DF77-27D1-BDD8-9197742422E4}
AS: Windows Defender (Disabled - Up to date) {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}

==================== Installed Programs ======================

(Only the adware programs with "hidden" flag could be added to the fixlist to unhide them. The adware programs should be uninstalled manually.)

Action Ball Deluxe (HKLM\...\Action Ball Deluxe_is1) (Version: 1.0 - MyPlayCity, Inc.)
Adobe Flash Player 15 Plugin (HKLM\...\Adobe Flash Player Plugin) (Version: 15.0.0.246 - Adobe Systems Incorporated)
Adobe Reader XI (11.0.10) (HKLM\...\{AC76BA86-7AD7-1033-7B44-AB0000000001}) (Version: 11.0.10 - Adobe Systems Incorporated)
Air Force Missions (HKLM\...\Air Force Missions_is1) (Version: 1.0 - MyPlayCity, Inc.)
Alex Gordon (HKLM\...\Alex Gordon_is1) (Version: 1.0 - MyPlayCity, Inc.)
Ask Toolbar (HKLM\...\{4646332D-5637-4300-76A7-A758B70C1300}) (Version: 12.19.0.3616 - APN, LLC) <==== ATTENTION
AstroMenace (HKLM\...\AstroMenace_is1) (Version: 1.0 - MyPlayCity, Inc.)
Avira (HKLM\...\{e67154a7-9cc5-4167-b782-f3982bc6c70d}) (Version: 1.1.19.30000 - Avira Operations GmbH & Co. KG)
Avira (Version: 1.1.19.30000 - Avira Operations GmbH & Co. KG) Hidden
Avira Free Antivirus (HKLM\...\Avira AntiVir Desktop) (Version: 14.0.7.468 - Avira)
Aztec Tribe - New Land (HKLM\...\Aztec Tribe - New Land_is1) (Version: 1.0 - MyPlayCity, Inc.)
Back to Earth (HKLM\...\Back to Earth_is1) (Version: 1.0 - MyPlayCity, Inc.)
BlueStacks App Player (HKLM\...\BlueStacks App Player) (Version: 0.9.4.4079 - BlueStack Systems, Inc.)
BlueStacks Notification Center (HKLM\...\{8DCCC556-265B-478A-8B32-C12DA988BA74}) (Version: 0.9.4.4079 - BlueStack Systems, Inc.)
Brickshooter Egypt (HKLM\...\Brickshooter Egypt_is1) (Version: 1.0 - MyPlayCity, Inc.)
Charma (HKLM\...\Charma_is1) (Version: 1.0 - MyPlayCity, Inc.)
Enchanted Cavern (HKLM\...\Enchanted Cavern_is1) (Version: 1.0 - MyPlayCity, Inc.)
Farm Frenzy 2 (HKLM\...\Farm Frenzy 2_is1) (Version: 1.0 - MyPlayCity, Inc.)
Farm Frenzy 3 (HKLM\...\Farm Frenzy 3_is1) (Version: 1.0 - MyPlayCity, Inc.)
Farm Frenzy 3 Ice Age h33t (HKLM\...\Farm Frenzy 3 Ice Age h33t) (Version: - )
Fishdom (HKLM\...\Fishdom_is1) (Version: 1.0 - MyPlayCity, Inc.)
FormatFactory 3.3.5.0 (HKLM\...\FormatFactory) (Version: 3.3.5.0 - Format Factory)
Games (HKLM\...\Games) (Version: - )
Google Chrome (HKLM\...\Google Chrome) (Version: 39.0.2171.95 - Google Inc.)
Google Update Helper (Version: 1.3.25.11 - Google Inc.) Hidden
Gourmania 2 - Great Expectations (HKLM\...\Gourmania 2 - Great Expectations_is1) (Version: 1.0 - MyPlayCity, Inc.)
Hide - Secret 2 - Cliffhanger Castle (HKLM\...\Hide - Secret 2 - Cliffhanger Castle_is1) (Version: 1.0 - MyPlayCity, Inc.)
In Search of the Lost Temple (HKLM\...\In Search of the Lost Temple_is1) (Version: 1.0 - MyPlayCity, Inc.)
Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator Driver (HKLM\...\HDMI) (Version: 8.15.10.1930 - Intel Corporation)
Intel(R) TV Wizard (HKLM\...\TVWiz) (Version: - Intel Corporation)
Jewels of the Nile (HKLM\...\Jewels of the Nile_is1) (Version: 1.0 - MyPlayCity, Inc.)
Kol Halashon Download Manager (HKLM\...\{3B5F6507-5620-4136-B4DD-4E7069BE5B4B}) (Version: 1.00.0000 - Kol Halashon)
Kol Halashon New Home Kiosk (HKLM\...\{39426C04-52B1-43C7-AD7C-6BE48A80C626}) (Version: 1.00.0000 - Kol Halashon)
Love's Power Mahjong (HKLM\...\Love's Power Mahjong_is1) (Version: 1.0 - MyPlayCity, Inc.)
lupa 3.0 (HKLM\...\lupa_is1) (Version: 3.0.0 - )
Magic Farm (HKLM\...\Magic Farm_is1) (Version: 1.0 - MyPlayCity, Inc.)
McAfee Security Scan Plus (HKLM\...\McAfee Security Scan) (Version: 3.8.150.1 - McAfee, Inc.)
Metal Ball - Space Maze (HKLM\...\Metal Ball - Space Maze_is1) (Version: 1.0 - MyPlayCity, Inc.)
Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5.1 (HKLM\...\{92FB6C44-E685-45AD-9B20-CADF4CABA132} - 1033) (Version: 4.5.50938 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5.1 (עברית) (HKLM\...\{92FB6C44-E685-45AD-9B20-CADF4CABA132} - 1037) (Version: 4.5.50938 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Silverlight (HKLM\...\{89F4137D-6C26-4A84-BDB8-2E5A4BB71E00}) (Version: 5.1.30514.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161 (HKLM\...\{9BE518E6-ECC6-35A9-88E4-87755C07200F}) (Version: 9.0.30729.6161 - Microsoft Corporation)
Mozilla Firefox 33.1.1 (x86 en-US) (HKLM\...\Mozilla Firefox 33.1.1 (x86 en-US)) (Version: 33.1.1 - Mozilla)
Mozilla Maintenance Service (HKLM\...\MozillaMaintenanceService) (Version: 30.0 - Mozilla)
Need For Extreme 2 (HKLM\...\Need For Extreme 2_is1) (Version: 1.0 - MyPlayCity, Inc.)
Need For Extreme 3D (HKLM\...\Need For Extreme 3D_is1) (Version: 1.0 - MyPlayCity, Inc.)
Offroad Racers (HKLM\...\Offroad Racers_is1) (Version: 1.0 - MyPlayCity, Inc.)
OpenOffice 4.1.1 (HKLM\...\{9395F41D-0F80-432E-9A59-B8E477E7E163}) (Version: 4.11.9775 - Apache Software Foundation)
Paradise Beach (HKLM\...\Paradise Beach_is1) (Version: 1.0 - MyPlayCity, Inc.)
Plasticine Racing (HKLM\...\Plasticine Racing_is1) (Version: 1.0 - MyPlayCity, Inc.)
Road Attack (HKLM\...\Road Attack_is1) (Version: 1.0 - MyPlayCity, Inc.)
Shaman Odyssey - Tropic Adventure (HKLM\...\Shaman Odyssey - Tropic Adventure_is1) (Version: 1.0 - MyPlayCity, Inc.)
Sky Track (HKLM\...\Sky Track_is1) (Version: 1.0 - MyPlayCity, Inc.)
Slizz (HKLM\...\Slizz_is1) (Version: 1.0 - MyPlayCity, Inc.)
Star Defender 2 (HKLM\...\Star Defender 2_is1) (Version: 1.0 - MyPlayCity, Inc.)
Strike Ball (HKLM\...\Strike Ball_is1) (Version: 1.0 - MyPlayCity, Inc.)
Strike Ball 2 (HKLM\...\Strike Ball 2_is1) (Version: 1.0 - MyPlayCity, Inc.)
TeamViewer 10 (HKLM\...\TeamViewer) (Version: 10.0.36244 - TeamViewer)
The Enchanted Kingdom - Elisa's Adventures (HKLM\...\The Enchanted Kingdom - Elisa's Adventures_is1) (Version: 1.0 - MyPlayCity, Inc.)
The Island - Castaway (HKLM\...\The Island - Castaway_is1) (Version: 1.0 - MyPlayCity, Inc.)
The Treasures Of Montezuma (HKLM\...\The Treasures Of Montezuma_is1) (Version: 1.0 - MyPlayCity, Inc.)

==================== Custom CLSID (selected items): ==========================

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, it will be removed from registry. Any eventual file will not be moved.)

==================== Restore Points =========================

19-12-2014 00:00:02 נקודת ביקורת מתוזמנת
19-12-2014 03:00:12 Windows Update
26-12-2014 10:44:25 נקודת ביקורת מתוזמנת
27-12-2014 18:42:24 Windows Update

==================== Hosts content: ==========================

(If needed Hosts: directive could be included in the fixlist to reset Hosts.)

2009-07-14 04:04 - 2009-06-10 23:39 - 00000824 ____A C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\etc\hosts

==================== Scheduled Tasks (whitelisted) =============

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, it will be removed from registry. Any associated file could be listed separately to be moved.)

Task: {00957F86-41E4-4728-9123-D4469C8C5A46} - System32\Tasks\Adobe Acrobat Update Task => C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe [2014-12-19] (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
Task: {21B0134C-CA4C-4AEE-A4D5-3E6ACD422557} - System32\Tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater => C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe [2014-12-10] (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
Task: {2D5D722C-45B7-40EC-96D0-6556A2D1E96C} - System32\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore => C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2014-06-13] (Google Inc.)
Task: {5150ECEF-6C6D-40D9-A4C1-EFC1AF00D2E1} - System32\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA => C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2014-06-13] (Google Inc.)
Task: {7202CAA8-1278-46F0-B86A-BE9C42B7BC15} - System32\Tasks\{335493B6-8966-4801-AEEC-226C6387C5EF} => pcalua.exe -a "F:\OpenOffice.org 2.3 Installation Files\instmsia.exe" -d "F:\OpenOffice.org 2.3 Installation Files"
Task: {C12BC12F-4179-426E-B0A1-F6C035133975} - System32\Tasks\{7BF1E362-D210-4A8B-AA7D-E39325EAA811} => pcalua.exe -a "H:\משחקים\Spider Man\Spider-Man Setup.exe" -d "H:\משחקים\Spider Man"
Task: {DA74C1CF-BD1F-4772-BF90-EB9F97B132AE} - System32\Tasks\{54E8C81C-B5AF-4381-8AE9-AB28A6FD1E95} => pcalua.exe -a "F:\OpenOffice.org 2.3 Installation Files\instmsiw.exe" -d "F:\OpenOffice.org 2.3 Installation Files"

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, the task (.job) file will be moved. The file which is running by the task will not be moved.)

Task: C:\Windows\Tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job => C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe
Task: C:\Windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job => C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
Task: C:\Windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job => C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe

==================== Loaded Modules (whitelisted) =============

2014-08-07 16:10 - 2014-08-04 13:20 - 00052472 _____ () C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Local\Temp\avgnt.exe\Avira.OE.ExtApi.dll
2014-08-04 13:20 - 2014-08-04 13:20 - 00139056 _____ () C:\Program Files\Avira\My Avira\Avira.OE.NativeCore.dll
2014-08-04 13:20 - 2014-08-04 13:20 - 00067832 _____ () C:\Program Files\Avira\My Avira\Avira.OE.AvConnectorNative.dll
2014-08-13 09:27 - 2014-08-13 09:27 - 00988160 _____ () C:\Program Files\OpenOffice 4\program\libxml2.dll
2014-07-29 13:34 - 2014-07-29 13:34 - 00170496 _____ () C:\Program Files\OpenOffice 4\program\libxslt.dll
2014-12-13 20:03 - 2014-12-06 03:50 - 01077064 _____ () C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\39.0.2171.95\libglesv2.dll
2014-12-13 20:03 - 2014-12-06 03:50 - 00211272 _____ () C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\39.0.2171.95\libegl.dll
2014-12-13 20:03 - 2014-12-06 03:50 - 09009480 _____ () C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\39.0.2171.95\pdf.dll
2014-12-13 20:03 - 2014-12-06 03:50 - 01677128 _____ () C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\39.0.2171.95\ffmpegsumo.dll

==================== Safe Mode (whitelisted) ===================

(If an item is included in the fixlist, it will be removed from the registry. The "AlternateShell" will be restored.)

==================== EXE Association (whitelisted) =============

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, the default will be restored. None default entries will be removed.)

==================== MSCONFIG/TASK MANAGER disabled items =========

(Currently there is no automatic fix for this section.)

========================= Accounts: ==========================

Administrator (S-1-5-21-1716624538-575833653-1262826736-500 - Administrator - Disabled)
Guest (S-1-5-21-1716624538-575833653-1262826736-501 - Limited - Disabled)
HomeGroupUser$ (S-1-5-21-1716624538-575833653-1262826736-1002 - Limited - Enabled)
MALKA (S-1-5-21-1716624538-575833653-1262826736-1000 - Administrator - Enabled) => C:\Users\MALKA

==================== Faulty Device Manager Devices =============

==================== Event log errors: =========================

Application errors:
==================
Error: (12/30/2014 10:02:52 AM) (Source: SideBySide) (EventID: 63) (User: )
Description: ‏‏יצירת הקשר הפעלה נכשלה עבור ''assemblyIdentity1''. שגיאה בקובץ המניפסט או המדיניות ''assemblyIdentity2'' בשורה assemblyIdentity3.
הערך ''*'' של התכונה ''language'' ברכיב ''assemblyIdentity'' אינו חוקי.

Error: (12/30/2014 09:32:50 AM) (Source: BstHdAndroidSvc) (EventID: 0) (User: )
Description: אין אפשרות להפעיל את השירות. System.ApplicationException: Cannot start service. Service did not stop gracefully the last time it was run.
ב- BlueStacks.hyperDroid.Service.Service.OnStart(String[] args)
ב- System.ServiceProcess.ServiceBase.ServiceQueuedMainCallback(Object state)

Error: (12/29/2014 05:59:14 AM) (Source: SideBySide) (EventID: 63) (User: )
Description: ‏‏יצירת הקשר הפעלה נכשלה עבור ''assemblyIdentity1''. שגיאה בקובץ המניפסט או המדיניות ''assemblyIdentity2'' בשורה assemblyIdentity3.
הערך ''*'' של התכונה ''language'' ברכיב ''assemblyIdentity'' אינו חוקי.

Error: (12/29/2014 05:32:13 AM) (Source: BstHdAndroidSvc) (EventID: 0) (User: )
Description: אין אפשרות להפעיל את השירות. System.ApplicationException: Cannot start service. Service did not stop gracefully the last time it was run.
ב- BlueStacks.hyperDroid.Service.Service.OnStart(String[] args)
ב- System.ServiceProcess.ServiceBase.ServiceQueuedMainCallback(Object state)

Error: (12/28/2014 03:41:54 PM) (Source: BstHdAndroidSvc) (EventID: 0) (User: )
Description: אין אפשרות להפעיל את השירות. System.ApplicationException: Cannot start service. Service did not stop gracefully the last time it was run.
ב- BlueStacks.hyperDroid.Service.Service.OnStart(String[] args)
ב- System.ServiceProcess.ServiceBase.ServiceQueuedMainCallback(Object state)

Error: (12/28/2014 02:55:07 PM) (Source: BstHdAndroidSvc) (EventID: 0) (User: )
Description: אין אפשרות להפעיל את השירות. System.ApplicationException: Cannot start service. Service did not stop gracefully the last time it was run.
ב- BlueStacks.hyperDroid.Service.Service.OnStart(String[] args)
ב- System.ServiceProcess.ServiceBase.ServiceQueuedMainCallback(Object state)

Error: (12/28/2014 00:23:14 PM) (Source: SideBySide) (EventID: 63) (User: )
Description: ‏‏יצירת הקשר הפעלה נכשלה עבור ''assemblyIdentity1''. שגיאה בקובץ המניפסט או המדיניות ''assemblyIdentity2'' בשורה assemblyIdentity3.
הערך ''*'' של התכונה ''language'' ברכיב ''assemblyIdentity'' אינו חוקי.

Error: (12/26/2014 10:41:45 AM) (Source: SideBySide) (EventID: 63) (User: )
Description: ‏‏יצירת הקשר הפעלה נכשלה עבור ''assemblyIdentity1''. שגיאה בקובץ המניפסט או המדיניות ''assemblyIdentity2'' בשורה assemblyIdentity3.
הערך ''*'' של התכונה ''language'' ברכיב ''assemblyIdentity'' אינו חוקי.

Error: (12/24/2014 08:37:22 PM) (Source: SideBySide) (EventID: 63) (User: )
Description: ‏‏יצירת הקשר הפעלה נכשלה עבור ''assemblyIdentity1''. שגיאה בקובץ המניפסט או המדיניות ''assemblyIdentity2'' בשורה assemblyIdentity3.
הערך ''*'' של התכונה ''language'' ברכיב ''assemblyIdentity'' אינו חוקי.

Error: (12/23/2014 02:41:11 PM) (Source: SideBySide) (EventID: 63) (User: )
Description: ‏‏יצירת הקשר הפעלה נכשלה עבור ''assemblyIdentity1''. שגיאה בקובץ המניפסט או המדיניות ''assemblyIdentity2'' בשורה assemblyIdentity3.
הערך ''*'' של התכונה ''language'' ברכיב ''assemblyIdentity'' אינו חוקי.

System errors:
=============
Error: (12/30/2014 09:32:50 AM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (EventID: 7023) (User: )
Description: ‏‏שירות ה- BlueStacks Android Service הפסיק עם השגיאה הבאה: 
%%1064

Error: (12/29/2014 05:32:13 AM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (EventID: 7023) (User: )
Description: ‏‏שירות ה- BlueStacks Android Service הפסיק עם השגיאה הבאה: 
%%1064

Error: (12/29/2014 05:31:20 AM) (Source: DCOM) (EventID: 10010) (User: )
Description: {995C996E-D918-4A8C-A302-45719A6F4EA7}

Error: (12/28/2014 11:38:01 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (EventID: 7011) (User: )
Description: ‏‏המערכת הגיעה לפרק זמן קצוב (30000 אלפיות שניה) במהלך המתנה לתגובת טרנזקציה משירות ShellHWDetection.

Error: (12/28/2014 11:37:32 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (EventID: 7022) (User: )
Description: ‏‏שירות ה- BlueStacks Android Service הפסיק לעבוד בעת ההפעלה.

Error: (12/28/2014 11:37:29 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (EventID: 7011) (User: )
Description: ‏‏המערכת הגיעה לפרק זמן קצוב (30000 אלפיות שניה) במהלך המתנה לתגובת טרנזקציה משירות IKEEXT.

Error: (12/28/2014 11:36:59 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (EventID: 7011) (User: )
Description: ‏‏המערכת הגיעה לפרק זמן קצוב (30000 אלפיות שניה) במהלך המתנה לתגובת טרנזקציה משירות iphlpsvc.

Error: (12/28/2014 11:35:28 PM) (Source: EventLog) (EventID: 6008) (User: )
Description: The previous system shutdown at 23:34:07 on ‎28/‎12/‎2014 was unexpected.

Error: (12/28/2014 10:31:06 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (EventID: 7022) (User: )
Description: ‏‏שירות ה- BlueStacks Android Service הפסיק לעבוד בעת ההפעלה.

Error: (12/28/2014 03:41:54 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (EventID: 7023) (User: )
Description: ‏‏שירות ה- BlueStacks Android Service הפסיק עם השגיאה הבאה: 
%%1064

Microsoft Office Sessions:
=========================
Error: (12/30/2014 10:02:52 AM) (Source: SideBySide) (EventID: 63) (User: )
Description: assemblyIdentitylanguage*c:\program files\lupa\delzip179.dllc:\program files\lupa\delzip179.dll8

Error: (12/30/2014 09:32:50 AM) (Source: BstHdAndroidSvc) (EventID: 0) (User: )
Description: אין אפשרות להפעיל את השירות. System.ApplicationException: Cannot start service. Service did not stop gracefully the last time it was run.
ב- BlueStacks.hyperDroid.Service.Service.OnStart(String[] args)
ב- System.ServiceProcess.ServiceBase.ServiceQueuedMainCallback(Object state)

Error: (12/29/2014 05:59:14 AM) (Source: SideBySide) (EventID: 63) (User: )
Description: assemblyIdentitylanguage*c:\program files\lupa\delzip179.dllc:\program files\lupa\delzip179.dll8

Error: (12/29/2014 05:32:13 AM) (Source: BstHdAndroidSvc) (EventID: 0) (User: )
Description: אין אפשרות להפעיל את השירות. System.ApplicationException: Cannot start service. Service did not stop gracefully the last time it was run.
ב- BlueStacks.hyperDroid.Service.Service.OnStart(String[] args)
ב- System.ServiceProcess.ServiceBase.ServiceQueuedMainCallback(Object state)

Error: (12/28/2014 03:41:54 PM) (Source: BstHdAndroidSvc) (EventID: 0) (User: )
Description: אין אפשרות להפעיל את השירות. System.ApplicationException: Cannot start service. Service did not stop gracefully the last time it was run.
ב- BlueStacks.hyperDroid.Service.Service.OnStart(String[] args)
ב- System.ServiceProcess.ServiceBase.ServiceQueuedMainCallback(Object state)

Error: (12/28/2014 02:55:07 PM) (Source: BstHdAndroidSvc) (EventID: 0) (User: )
Description: אין אפשרות להפעיל את השירות. System.ApplicationException: Cannot start service. Service did not stop gracefully the last time it was run.
ב- BlueStacks.hyperDroid.Service.Service.OnStart(String[] args)
ב- System.ServiceProcess.ServiceBase.ServiceQueuedMainCallback(Object state)

Error: (12/28/2014 00:23:14 PM) (Source: SideBySide) (EventID: 63) (User: )
Description: assemblyIdentitylanguage*c:\program files\lupa\delzip179.dllc:\program files\lupa\delzip179.dll8

Error: (12/26/2014 10:41:45 AM) (Source: SideBySide) (EventID: 63) (User: )
Description: assemblyIdentitylanguage*c:\program files\lupa\delzip179.dllc:\program files\lupa\delzip179.dll8

Error: (12/24/2014 08:37:22 PM) (Source: SideBySide) (EventID: 63) (User: )
Description: assemblyIdentitylanguage*c:\program files\lupa\delzip179.dllc:\program files\lupa\delzip179.dll8

Error: (12/23/2014 02:41:11 PM) (Source: SideBySide) (EventID: 63) (User: )
Description: assemblyIdentitylanguage*c:\program files\lupa\delzip179.dllc:\program files\lupa\delzip179.dll8

==================== Memory info ===========================

Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU E2200 @ 2.20GHz
Percentage of memory in use: 54%
Total physical RAM: 3318.24 MB
Available physical RAM: 1510.27 MB
Total Pagefile: 6632.72 MB
Available Pagefile: 4499.64 MB
Total Virtual: 2047.88 MB
Available Virtual: 1892.77 MB

==================== Drives ================================

Drive c: () (Fixed) (Total:78.13 GB) (Free:44.88 GB) NTFS ==>[Drive with boot components (obtained from BCD)]
Drive d: () (Fixed) (Total:70.91 GB) (Free:37.87 GB) NTFS

==================== MBR & Partition Table ==================

========================================================
Disk: 0 (MBR Code: Windows 7 or 8) (Size: 149.1 GB) (Disk ID: DFD410E5)
Partition 1: (Active) - (Size=78.1 GB) - (Type=07 NTFS)
Partition 2: (Not Active) - (Size=70.9 GB) - (Type=OF Extended)

==================== End Of Log ============================


----------



## debbyi (Dec 4, 2014)

And half of the next:

Scan result of Farbar Recovery Scan Tool (FRST) (x86) Version: 28-12-2014
Ran by MALKA (administrator) on MALKA-PC on 30-12-2014 22:11:15
Running from D:\Downloads
Loaded Profile: MALKA (Available profiles: MALKA)
Platform: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate Service Pack 1 (X86) OS Language: עברית (ישראל)‏
Internet Explorer Version 11 (Default browser: Chrome)
Boot Mode: Normal
Tutorial for Farbar Recovery Scan Tool: http://www.geekstogo.com/forum/topic/335081-frst-tutorial-how-to-use-farbar-recovery-scan-tool/

==================== Processes (Whitelisted) =================

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, the process will be closed. The file will not be moved.)

(Avira Operations GmbH & Co. KG) C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe
(Avira Operations GmbH & Co. KG) C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe
(BlueStack Systems, Inc.) C:\Program Files\BlueStacks\HD-LogRotatorService.exe
(BlueStack Systems, Inc.) C:\Program Files\BlueStacks\HD-UpdaterService.exe
(SafeNet Inc.) C:\Windows\System32\hasplms.exe
(Avira Operations GmbH & Co. KG) C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe
(TeamViewer GmbH) C:\Program Files\TeamViewer\TeamViewer_Service.exe
(Avira Operations GmbH & Co. KG) C:\Program Files\Avira\My Avira\Avira.OE.Systray.exe
(Intel Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\igfxtray.exe
(Intel Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\hkcmd.exe
(Intel Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\igfxpers.exe
(BlueStack Systems, Inc.) C:\Program Files\BlueStacks\HD-Agent.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\StikyNot.exe
(McAfee, Inc.) C:\Program Files\McAfee Security Scan\3.8.150\SSScheduler.exe
(Intel Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\igfxsrvc.exe
(Avira Operations GmbH & Co. KG) C:\Program Files\Avira\My Avira\Avira.OE.ServiceHost.exe
(Avira Operations GmbH & Co. KG) C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avshadow.exe
(TeamViewer GmbH) C:\Program Files\TeamViewer\TeamViewer.exe
(TeamViewer GmbH) C:\Program Files\TeamViewer\tv_w32.exe
(Apache Software Foundation) C:\Program Files\OpenOffice 4\program\soffice.exe
(Apache Software Foundation) C:\Program Files\OpenOffice 4\program\soffice.bin
(Google Inc.) C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
(Google Inc.) C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
(Google Inc.) C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
(Google Inc.) C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
(Google Inc.) C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe
(Google Inc.) C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
(Google Inc.) C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
(Google Inc.) C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
(Google Inc.) C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
(Google Inc.) C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe

==================== Registry (Whitelisted) ==================

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, the registry item will be restored to default or removed. The file will not be moved.)

HKLM\...\Run: [avgnt] => C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe [702768 2014-12-16] (Avira Operations GmbH & Co. KG)
HKLM\...\Run: [Avira Systray] => C:\Program Files\Avira\My Avira\Avira.OE.Systray.exe [161584 2014-08-04] (Avira Operations GmbH & Co. KG)
HKLM\...\Run: [BlueStacks Agent] => C:\Program Files\BlueStacks\HD-Agent.exe [843480 2014-10-08] (BlueStack Systems, Inc.)
HKU\S-1-5-21-1716624538-575833653-1262826736-1000\...\Run: [RESTART_STICKY_NOTES] => C:\Windows\System32\StikyNot.exe [354304 2009-07-14] (Microsoft Corporation)
HKU\S-1-5-21-1716624538-575833653-1262826736-1000\...\MountPoints2: {1dc1ef00-588a-11e4-ab8b-002185622e85} - F:\HTC_Sync_Manager_PC.exe
HKU\S-1-5-21-1716624538-575833653-1262826736-1000\...\MountPoints2: {30bcd6cc-f2d4-11e3-9ed4-806e6f6e6963} - F:\LaunchU3.exe -a
HKU\S-1-5-18\...\RunOnce: [SPReview] => C:\Windows\System32\SPReview\SPReview.exe [280576 2014-12-13] (Microsoft Corporation)
Startup: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\McAfee Security Scan Plus.lnk
ShortcutTarget: McAfee Security Scan Plus.lnk -> C:\Program Files\McAfee Security Scan\3.8.150\SSScheduler.exe (McAfee, Inc.)

==================== Internet (Whitelisted) ====================

(If an item is included in the fixlist, if it is a registry item it will be removed or restored to default.)

HKU\S-1-5-21-1716624538-575833653-1262826736-1000\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.msn.com/?ocid=U218DHP&pc=U218
HKU\S-1-5-21-1716624538-575833653-1262826736-1000\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page Redirect Cache = http://il.msn.com/?ocid=iehp
HKU\S-1-5-21-1716624538-575833653-1262826736-1000\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,First Home Page = http://g.msn.com/1me10IE11ENUS/WOL_WCP
SearchScopes: HKU\.DEFAULT -> DefaultScope {0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A} URL = 
SearchScopes: HKU\S-1-5-19 -> DefaultScope {0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A} URL = 
SearchScopes: HKU\S-1-5-20 -> DefaultScope {0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A} URL = 
BHO: MSS+ Identifier -> {0E8A89AD-95D7-40EB-8D9D-083EF7066A01} -> C:\Program Files\McAfee Security Scan\3.8.150\McAfeeMSS_IE.dll (McAfee, Inc.)
BHO: Search App by Ask -> {4F524A2D-5350-4500-76A7-7A786E7484D7} -> "C:\Program Files\AskPartnerNetwork\Toolbar\ORJ-SPE\Passport.dll" No File
Toolbar: HKLM - Search App by Ask - {4F524A2D-5350-4500-76A7-7A786E7484D7} - "C:\Program Files\AskPartnerNetwork\Toolbar\ORJ-SPE\Passport.dll" No File
Toolbar: HKU\S-1-5-21-1716624538-575833653-1262826736-1000 -> Search App by Ask - {4F524A2D-5350-4500-76A7-7A786E7484D7} - "C:\Program Files\AskPartnerNetwork\Toolbar\ORJ-SPE\Passport.dll" No File
Tcpip\Parameters: [DhcpNameServer] 10.0.0.138

FireFox:
========
FF ProfilePath: C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cqylyorv.default
FF Plugin: @adobe.com/FlashPlayer -> C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_15_0_0_246.dll ()
FF Plugin: @Microsoft.com/NpCtrl,version=1.0 -> c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\5.1.30514.0\npctrl.dll ( Microsoft Corporation)
FF Plugin: @tools.google.com/Google Update;version=3 -> C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.3.25.11\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF Plugin: @tools.google.com/Google Update;version=9 -> C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.3.25.11\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF Plugin: Adobe Reader -> C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 11.0\Reader\AIR\nppdf32.dll (Adobe Systems Inc.)
FF Extension: Avira Browser Safety - C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cqylyorv.default\Extensions\[email protected] [2014-08-07]
FF Extension: AGToolbar - C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cqylyorv.default\Extensions\{75364a75-0650-4ca5-8ad1-d525dc17a1e4} [2014-12-17]
FF HKU\S-1-5-21-1716624538-575833653-1262826736-1000\...\Firefox\Extensions: [{e4f94d1e-2f53-401e-8885-681602c0ddd8}] - C:\ProgramData\McAfee Security Scan\Extensions\{e4f94d1e-2f53-401e-8885-681602c0ddd8}.xpi
FF Extension: McAfee Security Scan Plus - C:\ProgramData\McAfee Security Scan\Extensions\{e4f94d1e-2f53-401e-8885-681602c0ddd8}.xpi [2014-04-04]

Chrome: 
=======
CHR Profile: C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default
CHR Extension: (Google Docs) - C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\aohghmighlieiainnegkcijnfilokake [2014-06-13]
CHR Extension: (Google Drive) - C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf [2014-06-13]
CHR Extension: (Google Voice Search Hotword (Beta)) - C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bepbmhgboaologfdajaanbcjmnhjmhfn [2014-07-25]
CHR Extension: (YouTube) - C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo [2014-06-13]
CHR Extension: (Google Search) - C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf [2014-06-13]
CHR Extension: (Avira Browser Safety) - C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\flliilndjeohchalpbbcdekjklbdgfkk [2014-08-08]
CHR Extension: (Babylon Translator) - C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ljcdopdmbcpndfopibbkmijkhmbdgpjj [2014-08-23]
CHR Extension: (Ask Toolbar) - C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\mpikfgfoplcdljpjenijblijncnkbggc [2014-08-23]
CHR Extension: (Google Wallet) - C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\nmmhkkegccagdldgiimedpiccmgmieda [2014-07-25]
CHR Extension: (Gmail) - C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia [2014-06-13]
CHR HKLM\...\Chrome\Extension: [flliilndjeohchalpbbcdekjklbdgfkk] - No Path
CHR HKLM\...\Chrome\Extension: [ljcdopdmbcpndfopibbkmijkhmbdgpjj] - No Path
CHR HKLM\...\Chrome\Extension: [mpikfgfoplcdljpjenijblijncnkbggc] - C:\ProgramData\AskPartnerNetwork\Toolbar\FF3-V7C\CRX\ToolbarCR.crx [Not Found]

========================== Services (Whitelisted) =================

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, the service will be removed from the registry. The file will not be moved unless listed separately.)

R2 AntiVirSchedulerService; C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe [431920 2014-12-16] (Avira Operations GmbH & Co. KG)
R2 AntiVirService; C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe [431920 2014-12-16] (Avira Operations GmbH & Co. KG)
R2 Avira.OE.ServiceHost; C:\Program Files\Avira\My Avira\Avira.OE.ServiceHost.exe [149296 2014-08-04] (Avira Operations GmbH & Co. KG)
S2 BstHdAndroidSvc; C:\Program Files\BlueStacks\HD-Service.exe [409304 2014-10-08] (BlueStack Systems, Inc.)
R2 BstHdLogRotatorSvc; C:\Program Files\BlueStacks\HD-LogRotatorService.exe [388824 2014-10-08] (BlueStack Systems, Inc.)
R2 BstHdUpdaterSvc; C:\Program Files\BlueStacks\HD-UpdaterService.exe [782040 2014-10-08] (BlueStack Systems, Inc.)
R2 hasplms; C:\Windows\system32\hasplms.exe [4609928 2013-08-01] (SafeNet Inc.)
S3 McComponentHostService; C:\Program Files\McAfee Security Scan\3.8.150\McCHSvc.exe [235696 2014-04-09] (McAfee, Inc.)
R2 TeamViewer; C:\Program Files\TeamViewer\TeamViewer_Service.exe [5419792 2014-11-28] (TeamViewer GmbH)

==================== Drivers (Whitelisted) ====================

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, the service will be removed from the registry. The file will not be moved unless listed separately.)

R2 aksfridge; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\aksfridge.sys [376200 2013-08-01] (SafeNet Inc.)
R3 akshasp; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\akshasp.sys [244040 2013-08-01] (SafeNet Inc.)
R3 akshhl; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\akshhl.sys [53192 2013-08-01] (SafeNet Inc.)
R3 aksusb; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\aksusb.sys [296200 2013-08-01] (SafeNet Inc.)
R2 avgntflt; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\avgntflt.sys [98160 2014-12-01] (Avira Operations GmbH & Co. KG)
R1 avipbb; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\avipbb.sys [136216 2014-12-01] (Avira Operations GmbH & Co. KG)
R1 avkmgr; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\avkmgr.sys [37352 2014-06-17] (Avira Operations GmbH & Co. KG)
R2 BstHdDrv; C:\Program Files\BlueStacks\HD-Hypervisor-x86.sys [112344 2014-10-08] (BlueStack Systems)
R2 hardlock; C:\Windows\system32\drivers\hardlock.sys [608648 2013-08-01] (SafeNet Inc.)
R3 netr28u; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\netr28u.sys [657408 2009-07-14] (Ralink Technology Corp.)
R1 ssmdrv; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\ssmdrv.sys [28520 2014-06-17] (Avira GmbH)
S3 Synth3dVsc; System32\drivers\synth3dvsc.sys [X]
S3 tsusbhub; system32\drivers\tsusbhub.sys [X]
S3 VGPU; System32\drivers\rdvgkmd.sys [X]

==================== NetSvcs (Whitelisted) ===================

(If an item is included in the fixlist, it will be removed from the registry. Any associated file could be listed separately to be moved.)

==================== One Month Created Files and Folders ========

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, the file\folder will be moved.)

2014-12-30 22:10 - 2014-12-30 22:11 - 00000000 ____D () C:\FRST
2014-12-27 18:45 - 2014-12-27 18:54 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Windows\system32\MRT
2014-12-27 18:44 - 2014-11-27 16:40 - 109818608 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\MRT.exe
2014-12-25 18:32 - 2014-12-25 18:32 - 00001256 _____ () C:\Users\MALKA\dy דבורי יצחקי - קיצור דרך.lnk
2014-12-18 12:16 - 2014-12-13 05:33 - 00115712 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ieUnatt.exe
2014-12-17 15:14 - 2014-12-17 15:14 - 00000000 ___HD () C:\Windows\msdownld.tmp
2014-12-17 15:07 - 2014-12-17 15:07 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox
2014-12-16 23:13 - 2014-06-27 03:45 - 02285056 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msmpeg2vdec.dll
2014-12-16 17:00 - 2014-12-16 17:00 - 00000000 __SHD () C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Local\EmieUserList
2014-12-16 17:00 - 2014-12-16 17:00 - 00000000 __SHD () C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Local\EmieSiteList
2014-12-16 17:00 - 2014-12-16 17:00 - 00000000 __SHD () C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Local\EmieBrowserModeList
2014-12-16 16:57 - 2014-12-16 16:57 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\MALKA\.android
2014-12-16 15:10 - 2014-12-16 15:11 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\BlueStacks
2014-12-16 15:10 - 2014-12-16 15:11 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\BlueStacks
2014-12-16 15:10 - 2014-12-16 15:11 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\BlueStacks
2014-12-16 15:10 - 2014-12-16 15:10 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Local\Bluestacks
2014-12-16 12:35 - 2012-02-11 07:37 - 00317440 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\spoolsv.exe
2014-12-16 12:34 - 2014-11-22 03:48 - 00667648 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\MsSpellCheckingFacility.exe
2014-12-16 12:34 - 2014-07-09 03:29 - 00006144 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\KBDYAK.DLL
2014-12-16 12:34 - 2014-07-09 03:29 - 00006144 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\KBDTAT.DLL
2014-12-16 12:34 - 2014-07-09 03:29 - 00006144 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\KBDRU1.DLL
2014-12-16 12:34 - 2014-07-09 03:29 - 00006144 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\KBDBASH.DLL
2014-12-16 12:34 - 2014-07-09 03:29 - 00005632 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\KBDRU.DLL
2014-12-16 12:34 - 2014-07-09 00:30 - 00419992 _____ () C:\Windows\system32\locale.nls
2014-12-16 12:34 - 2014-06-24 04:59 - 01987584 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\d3d10warp.dll
2014-12-16 12:34 - 2013-11-26 10:16 - 03419136 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\d2d1.dll
2014-12-16 12:34 - 2013-11-23 20:26 - 00417792 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WMPhoto.dll
2014-12-16 12:34 - 2011-03-11 07:39 - 00143744 _____ (NVIDIA Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\nvstor.sys
2014-12-16 12:34 - 2011-03-11 07:39 - 00117120 _____ (NVIDIA Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\nvraid.sys
2014-12-16 12:34 - 2011-03-11 07:38 - 00332160 _____ (Intel Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\iaStorV.sys
2014-12-16 12:34 - 2011-03-11 07:38 - 00080256 _____ (Advanced Micro Devices) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\amdsata.sys
2014-12-16 12:34 - 2011-03-11 07:38 - 00022400 _____ (Advanced Micro Devices) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\amdxata.sys
2014-12-16 12:34 - 2011-03-11 07:33 - 01699328 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\esent.dll
2014-12-16 12:34 - 2011-03-11 07:31 - 00074240 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\fsutil.exe
2014-12-16 12:34 - 2011-03-11 06:01 - 00076288 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\USBSTOR.SYS
2014-12-16 12:34 - 2011-02-25 07:30 - 02616320 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\explorer.exe
2014-12-16 12:18 - 2014-10-18 03:33 - 03209728 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mf.dll
2014-12-16 12:18 - 2014-07-07 03:40 - 00103424 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mfps.dll
2014-12-16 12:18 - 2014-07-07 03:39 - 00050176 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\rrinstaller.exe
2014-12-16 12:18 - 2014-07-07 03:39 - 00023040 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mfpmp.exe
2014-12-16 12:18 - 2014-07-07 03:37 - 00002048 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mferror.dll
2014-12-16 12:16 - 2014-11-11 04:44 - 01230336 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WindowsCodecs.dll
2014-12-16 12:15 - 2013-04-10 01:34 - 01247744 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\DWrite.dll
2014-12-15 15:15 - 2012-07-26 05:21 - 00196608 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WUDFHost.exe
2014-12-15 15:15 - 2012-07-26 05:20 - 00613888 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WUDFx.dll
2014-12-15 15:15 - 2012-07-26 05:20 - 00172032 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WUDFPlatform.dll
2014-12-15 15:15 - 2012-07-26 05:20 - 00073216 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WUDFSvc.dll
2014-12-15 15:15 - 2012-07-26 05:20 - 00038912 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WUDFCoinstaller.dll
2014-12-15 15:15 - 2012-07-26 04:33 - 00066560 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\WUDFPf.sys
2014-12-15 15:15 - 2012-07-26 04:32 - 00155136 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\WUDFRd.sys
2014-12-15 15:15 - 2012-06-02 16:57 - 00000003 _____ () C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\MsftWdf_User_01_11_00_Inbox_Critical.Wdf
2014-12-15 15:13 - 2014-07-01 00:14 - 00008856 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\icardres.dll
2014-12-15 15:13 - 2014-06-06 08:16 - 00035480 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\TsWpfWrp.exe
2014-12-15 15:13 - 2014-03-09 23:47 - 00619672 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\icardagt.exe
2014-12-15 15:13 - 2014-03-09 23:47 - 00099480 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\infocardapi.dll
2014-12-15 15:12 - 2012-03-01 07:46 - 00019824 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\fs_rec.sys
2014-12-15 15:12 - 2012-03-01 07:29 - 00005120 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wmi.dll
2014-12-15 14:55 - 2013-05-10 06:56 - 11410432 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wmp.dll
2014-12-15 14:54 - 2013-05-10 06:56 - 12625408 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wmploc.DLL
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 19749376 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mshtml.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 12836864 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ieframe.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 04299264 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\jscript9.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 02724864 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mshtml.tlb
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 02277888 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\iertutil.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 02052096 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\inetcpl.cpl
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 01888256 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wininet.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 01307136 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\urlmon.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 01155072 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mshtmlmedia.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00710144 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ieapfltr.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00688640 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msfeeds.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00684544 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ie4uinit.exe
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00645120 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\jsIntl.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00620032 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\jscript9diag.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00616104 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ieapfltr.dat
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00610304 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\jscript.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00501248 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\vbscript.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00478208 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ieui.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00418304 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dxtmsft.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00342200 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\iedkcs32.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00337408 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\html.iec
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00285696 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dxtrans.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00233472 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\url.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00208384 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\webcheck.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00194048 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\elshyph.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00182272 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msls31.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00168960 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msrating.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00151552 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\iexpress.exe
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00139264 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wextract.exe
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00127488 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\occache.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00116736 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\iepeers.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00111616 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\IEAdvpack.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00102912 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ieetwcollector.exe
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00086016 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\iesysprep.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00083456 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\inseng.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00076288 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mshtmled.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00074240 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\SetIEInstalledDate.exe
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00071680 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\RegisterIEPKEYs.exe
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00069120 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\icardie.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00064000 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\MshtmlDac.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00062464 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\tdc.ocx
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00062464 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\iesetup.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00060416 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\JavaScriptCollectionAgent.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00056832 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\pngfilt.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00048640 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mshtmler.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00047616 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ieetwproxystub.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00047104 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\jsproxy.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00043008 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msfeedsbs.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00036352 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\imgutil.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00030720 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\iernonce.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00024576 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\licmgr10.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00013312 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mshta.exe
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00012800 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msfeedssync.exe
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00004096 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ieetwcollectorres.dll
2014-12-15 14:43 - 2014-12-15 14:43 - 01289096 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ntdll.dll
2014-12-15 14:43 - 2014-12-15 14:43 - 00640512 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\advapi32.dll
2014-12-15 14:43 - 2014-12-15 14:43 - 00619520 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\tdh.dll
2014-12-15 14:43 - 2014-12-15 14:43 - 00231424 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll
2014-12-15 14:43 - 2014-12-15 14:43 - 00069632 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\smss.exe
2014-12-15 14:43 - 2014-12-15 14:43 - 00049152 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\taskhost.exe
2014-12-15 14:43 - 2014-12-15 14:43 - 00038912 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\csrsrv.dll
2014-12-15 14:41 - 2014-12-15 14:41 - 01158144 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\XpsPrint.dll
2014-12-15 14:41 - 2014-12-15 14:41 - 01080832 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\d3d10.dll
2014-12-15 14:41 - 2014-12-15 14:41 - 00906240 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\FntCache.dll
2014-12-15 14:41 - 2014-12-15 14:41 - 00604160 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\d3d10level9.dll
2014-12-15 14:41 - 2014-12-15 14:41 - 00364544 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\XpsGdiConverter.dll
2014-12-15 14:41 - 2014-12-15 14:41 - 00293376 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dxgi.dll
2014-12-15 14:41 - 2014-12-15 14:41 - 00249856 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\d3d10_1core.dll
2014-12-15 14:41 - 2014-12-15 14:41 - 00220160 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\d3d10core.dll
2014-12-15 14:41 - 2014-12-15 14:41 - 00207872 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WindowsCodecsExt.dll
2014-12-15 14:41 - 2014-12-15 14:41 - 00187392 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\UIAnimation.dll
2014-12-15 14:41 - 2014-12-15 14:41 - 00161792 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\d3d10_1.dll
2014-12-15 14:41 - 2014-12-15 14:41 - 00010752 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-downlevel-advapi32-l1-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:41 - 2014-12-15 14:41 - 00009728 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-downlevel-shlwapi-l1-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:41 - 2014-12-15 14:41 - 00005632 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-downlevel-shlwapi-l2-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:41 - 2014-12-15 14:41 - 00005632 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-downlevel-ole32-l1-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:41 - 2014-12-15 14:41 - 00004096 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-downlevel-user32-l1-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:41 - 2014-12-15 14:41 - 00003584 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-downlevel-advapi32-l2-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:41 - 2014-12-15 14:41 - 00003072 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-downlevel-version-l1-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:41 - 2014-12-15 14:41 - 00003072 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-downlevel-shell32-l1-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:41 - 2014-12-15 14:41 - 00002560 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-downlevel-normaliz-l1-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:39 - 2014-12-15 14:39 - 01505280 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\d3d11.dll
2014-12-15 14:38 - 2014-12-17 15:15 - 00022672 _____ () C:\Windows\IE11_main.log
2014-12-15 14:10 - 2014-10-18 03:33 - 00571904 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\oleaut32.dll
2014-12-15 14:10 - 2013-10-04 03:58 - 00152576 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\SmartcardCredentialProvider.dll
2014-12-15 14:10 - 2013-10-04 03:56 - 00168960 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\credui.dll
2014-12-15 14:10 - 2013-07-09 06:52 - 00175104 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wintrust.dll
2014-12-15 14:10 - 2013-07-04 13:50 - 00530432 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\comctl32.dll
2014-12-15 14:10 - 2013-07-03 05:36 - 00055808 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\hidclass.sys
2014-12-15 14:10 - 2013-07-03 05:36 - 00025728 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\hidparse.sys
2014-12-15 14:10 - 2012-08-22 19:16 - 00712048 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\ndis.sys
2014-12-15 14:10 - 2012-07-04 21:45 - 00033280 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\RNDISMP.sys
2014-12-15 14:09 - 2014-11-11 03:32 - 00074752 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\tdx.sys
2014-12-15 14:09 - 2013-10-30 04:19 - 00301568 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msieftp.dll
2014-12-15 14:09 - 2013-02-12 05:32 - 00015872 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\usb8023.sys
2014-12-15 14:09 - 2012-11-02 07:11 - 00376832 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dpnet.dll
2014-12-15 14:09 - 2011-06-16 06:33 - 00180224 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\xmllite.dll
2014-12-15 14:09 - 2011-04-29 04:46 - 00311808 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\srv.sys
2014-12-15 14:09 - 2011-04-29 04:46 - 00310272 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\srv2.sys
2014-12-15 14:09 - 2011-04-29 04:46 - 00114688 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\srvnet.sys
2014-12-15 14:09 - 2011-02-18 07:39 - 00031232 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\prevhost.exe
2014-12-15 14:08 - 2014-11-11 04:44 - 00550912 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\kerberos.dll
2014-12-15 14:08 - 2014-11-11 04:44 - 00186880 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\pku2u.dll
2014-12-15 14:08 - 2014-08-12 03:36 - 00701440 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\IMJP10K.DLL
2014-12-15 14:08 - 2014-07-14 03:42 - 00654336 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\rpcrt4.dll
2014-12-15 14:08 - 2014-06-16 03:44 - 00730048 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\dxgkrnl.sys
2014-12-15 14:08 - 2014-06-16 03:44 - 00219072 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\dxgmms1.sys
2014-12-15 14:08 - 2014-06-16 03:40 - 00107520 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\cdd.dll
2014-12-15 14:08 - 2014-03-26 16:27 - 01389056 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msxml6.dll
2014-12-15 14:08 - 2014-03-26 16:25 - 00002048 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msxml6r.dll
2014-12-15 14:08 - 2014-03-04 11:20 - 03969984 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ntkrnlpa.exe
2014-12-15 14:08 - 2014-03-04 11:20 - 03914176 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
2014-12-15 14:08 - 2014-03-04 11:17 - 00538112 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\objsel.dll
2014-12-15 14:08 - 2014-03-04 11:17 - 00293376 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\KernelBase.dll
2014-12-15 14:08 - 2014-03-04 11:17 - 00051200 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\cngprovider.dll
2014-12-15 14:08 - 2014-03-04 11:17 - 00049664 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\adprovider.dll
2014-12-15 14:08 - 2014-03-04 11:17 - 00048128 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\capiprovider.dll
2014-12-15 14:08 - 2014-03-04 11:17 - 00047616 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dpapiprovider.dll
2014-12-15 14:08 - 2014-03-04 11:17 - 00036864 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dimsroam.dll
2014-12-15 14:08 - 2014-03-04 11:17 - 00035328 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wincredprovider.dll
2014-12-15 14:08 - 2013-10-19 03:36 - 00159232 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\imagehlp.dll
2014-12-15 14:08 - 2013-10-12 04:04 - 00121856 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wshom.ocx
2014-12-15 14:08 - 2013-10-12 04:03 - 00163840 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\scrrun.dll
2014-12-15 14:08 - 2013-10-12 03:15 - 00141824 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wscript.exe
2014-12-15 14:08 - 2013-10-12 03:15 - 00126976 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe
2014-12-15 14:08 - 2013-01-24 06:47 - 00196328 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\fvevol.sys
2014-12-15 14:08 - 2011-03-03 07:38 - 00270336 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dnsapi.dll
2014-12-15 14:08 - 2011-03-03 07:38 - 00132608 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dnsrslvr.dll
2014-12-15 14:08 - 2011-03-03 07:36 - 00028672 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dnscacheugc.exe
2014-12-15 14:07 - 2014-10-14 03:50 - 02363904 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msi.dll
2014-12-15 14:07 - 2014-08-23 03:46 - 00305152 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\gdi32.dll
2014-12-15 14:07 - 2014-08-21 08:26 - 01237504 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msxml3.dll
2014-12-15 14:07 - 2014-08-21 08:23 - 00002048 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msxml3r.dll
2014-12-15 14:07 - 2013-05-10 05:20 - 00024576 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\cryptdlg.dll
2014-12-15 14:07 - 2012-08-21 22:12 - 00245760 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\OxpsConverter.exe
2014-12-15 14:07 - 2011-12-30 07:27 - 00478720 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\timedate.cpl
2014-12-15 14:07 - 2011-08-17 06:24 - 00465408 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\psisdecd.dll
2014-12-15 14:07 - 2011-08-17 06:19 - 00075776 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\psisrndr.ax
2014-12-15 14:07 - 2011-05-24 12:44 - 00293376 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\umpnpmgr.dll
2014-12-15 14:06 - 2014-10-10 02:45 - 02379264 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\win32k.sys
2014-12-15 14:06 - 2014-10-03 03:44 - 00475136 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\audiosrv.dll
2014-12-15 14:06 - 2014-10-03 03:44 - 00442880 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\AUDIOKSE.dll
2014-12-15 14:06 - 2014-10-03 03:44 - 00374784 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\AudioEng.dll
2014-12-15 14:06 - 2014-10-03 03:44 - 00275968 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\EncDump.dll
2014-12-15 14:06 - 2014-10-03 03:44 - 00195584 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\AudioSes.dll
2014-12-15 14:06 - 2014-09-19 11:23 - 00259584 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msv1_0.dll
2014-12-15 14:06 - 2014-09-19 11:23 - 00248832 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\schannel.dll
2014-12-15 14:06 - 2014-09-19 11:23 - 00221184 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ncrypt.dll
2014-12-15 14:06 - 2014-09-19 11:23 - 00172032 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wdigest.dll
2014-12-15 14:06 - 2014-09-19 11:23 - 00065536 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\TSpkg.dll
2014-12-15 14:06 - 2014-09-19 11:23 - 00017408 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\credssp.dll
2014-12-15 14:06 - 2014-09-04 07:04 - 00372736 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\rastls.dll
2014-12-15 14:06 - 2014-01-28 04:07 - 00185344 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wwansvc.dll
2014-12-15 14:06 - 2013-08-28 02:57 - 00434688 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\scavengeui.dll
2014-12-15 14:06 - 2013-07-20 12:33 - 00102608 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\PresentationCFFRasterizerNative_v0300.dll
2014-12-15 14:06 - 2013-06-06 06:52 - 00026112 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\lpk.dll
2014-12-15 14:06 - 2013-06-06 06:51 - 00070656 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\fontsub.dll
2014-12-15 14:06 - 2013-06-06 06:50 - 00010240 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dciman32.dll
2014-12-15 14:06 - 2013-06-06 05:01 - 00295424 _____ (Adobe Systems Incorporated) C:\Windows\system32\atmfd.dll
2014-12-15 14:06 - 2013-06-06 05:01 - 00034304 _____ (Adobe Systems) C:\Windows\system32\atmlib.dll
2014-12-15 14:06 - 2013-05-13 05:08 - 00903168 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\certutil.exe
2014-12-15 14:06 - 2013-05-13 05:08 - 00043008 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\certenc.dll
2014-12-15 14:06 - 2013-04-26 06:55 - 00492544 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\win32spl.dll
2014-12-15 14:06 - 2013-03-19 05:33 - 00040960 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wwanprotdim.dll
2014-12-15 14:06 - 2011-08-27 06:26 - 00233472 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\oleacc.dll
2014-12-15 14:06 - 2011-07-09 04:30 - 00223744 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\mrxsmb10.sys
2014-12-15 14:06 - 2011-05-03 06:30 - 00741376 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\inetcomm.dll
2014-12-15 14:06 - 2011-04-27 04:17 - 00123904 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\mrxsmb.sys
2014-12-15 14:06 - 2011-04-27 04:17 - 00096768 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\mrxsmb20.sys
2014-12-15 14:05 - 2014-11-08 04:45 - 00002048 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\tzres.dll
2014-12-15 14:05 - 2014-09-25 03:40 - 00519680 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\qdvd.dll
2014-12-15 14:05 - 2014-06-18 03:51 - 00646144 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\osk.exe
2014-12-15 14:05 - 2014-02-04 04:07 - 00234432 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\msiscsi.sys
2014-12-15 14:05 - 2014-02-04 04:07 - 00149440 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\storport.sys
2014-12-15 14:05 - 2014-02-04 04:07 - 00027072 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\Diskdump.sys
2014-12-15 14:05 - 2014-02-04 04:00 - 00002048 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\iologmsg.dll
2014-12-15 14:05 - 2012-10-03 18:42 - 00242176 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\nlasvc.dll
2014-12-15 14:05 - 2012-10-03 18:42 - 00175104 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\netcorehc.dll
2014-12-15 14:05 - 2012-10-03 18:42 - 00156672 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ncsi.dll
2014-12-15 14:05 - 2012-10-03 18:42 - 00052224 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\nlaapi.dll
2014-12-15 14:05 - 2012-10-03 18:42 - 00018944 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\netevent.dll
2014-12-15 14:05 - 2012-10-03 18:40 - 00499712 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\iphlpsvc.dll
2014-12-15 14:05 - 2012-10-03 17:21 - 00035328 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\tcpipreg.sys
2014-12-15 14:05 - 2012-07-04 23:16 - 00057344 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\netapi32.dll
2014-12-15 14:05 - 2012-07-04 23:14 - 00102912 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\browser.dll
2014-12-15 14:05 - 2012-07-04 23:14 - 00041984 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\browcli.dll
2014-12-15 14:05 - 2012-06-06 07:03 - 00805376 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\cdosys.dll
2014-12-15 14:05 - 2012-05-05 09:46 - 00400896 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\srcore.dll
2014-12-15 14:05 - 2011-10-15 07:38 - 00534528 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\EncDec.dll
2014-12-15 14:05 - 2011-05-04 06:34 - 01549312 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\tquery.dll
2014-12-15 14:05 - 2011-05-04 06:32 - 01401344 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mssrch.dll
2014-12-15 14:05 - 2011-05-04 06:32 - 00666624 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mssvp.dll
2014-12-15 14:05 - 2011-05-04 06:32 - 00337408 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mssph.dll
2014-12-15 14:05 - 2011-05-04 06:32 - 00197120 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mssphtb.dll
2014-12-15 14:05 - 2011-05-04 06:32 - 00059392 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msscntrs.dll
2014-12-15 14:05 - 2011-05-04 06:28 - 00427520 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
2014-12-15 14:05 - 2011-05-04 06:28 - 00164352 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\SearchProtocolHost.exe
2014-12-15 14:05 - 2011-05-04 06:28 - 00086528 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
2014-12-15 14:05 - 2011-02-12 07:35 - 00191488 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\FXSCOVER.exe
2014-12-15 14:04 - 2014-08-01 13:35 - 00793600 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\TSWorkspace.dll
2014-12-15 14:04 - 2014-06-19 00:23 - 01131664 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dfshim.dll
2014-12-15 14:04 - 2014-06-19 00:23 - 00156824 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mscorier.dll
2014-12-15 14:04 - 2014-06-19 00:23 - 00081560 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mscories.dll
2014-12-15 14:04 - 2014-06-06 11:44 - 00509440 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\qedit.dll
2014-12-15 14:04 - 2014-06-03 11:30 - 00101824 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\consent.exe
2014-12-15 14:04 - 2014-06-03 11:29 - 01805824 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\authui.dll
2014-12-15 14:04 - 2014-06-03 11:29 - 00337408 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msihnd.dll
2014-12-15 14:04 - 2014-05-30 08:36 - 00338944 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\afd.sys
2014-12-15 14:04 - 2014-04-05 04:25 - 01294272 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\tcpip.sys
2014-12-15 14:04 - 2014-04-05 04:24 - 00187840 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\FWPKCLNT.SYS
2014-12-15 14:04 - 2014-01-24 04:18 - 01212352 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\ntfs.sys
2014-12-15 14:04 - 2013-11-26 13:11 - 00240576 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\netio.sys
2014-12-15 14:04 - 2013-10-04 03:49 - 00081408 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\drmk.sys
2014-12-15 14:04 - 2013-10-04 03:17 - 00177152 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\portcls.sys
2014-12-15 14:04 - 2013-07-25 10:57 - 01620992 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WMVDECOD.DLL
2014-12-15 14:04 - 2012-12-07 14:26 - 00308736 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Wpc.dll
2014-12-15 14:04 - 2012-12-07 14:20 - 02576384 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\gameux.dll
2014-12-15 14:04 - 2012-12-07 12:46 - 00055296 _____ (Microsoft) C:\Windows\system32\cero.rs
2014-12-15 14:04 - 2012-12-07 12:46 - 00051712 _____ (Microsoft) C:\Windows\system32\esrb.rs
2014-12-15 14:04 - 2012-12-07 12:46 - 00046592 _____ (Microsoft) C:\Windows\system32\fpb.rs
2014-12-15 14:04 - 2012-12-07 12:46 - 00045568 _____ (Microsoft) C:\Windows\system32\oflc-nz.rs
2014-12-15 14:04 - 2012-12-07 12:46 - 00044544 _____ (Microsoft) C:\Windows\system32\pegibbfc.rs
2014-12-15 14:04 - 2012-12-07 12:46 - 00043520 _____ (Microsoft) C:\Windows\system32\csrr.rs
2014-12-15 14:04 - 2012-12-07 12:46 - 00040960 _____ (Microsoft) C:\Windows\system32\cob-au.rs
2014-12-15 14:04 - 2012-12-07 12:46 - 00030720 _____ (Microsoft) C:\Windows\system32\usk.rs
2014-12-15 14:04 - 2012-12-07 12:46 - 00023552 _____ (Microsoft) C:\Windows\system32\oflc.rs
2014-12-15 14:04 - 2012-12-07 12:46 - 00021504 _____ (Microsoft) C:\Windows\system32\grb.rs
2014-12-15 14:04 - 2012-12-07 12:46 - 00020480 _____ (Microsoft) C:\Windows\system32\pegi-pt.rs
2014-12-15 14:04 - 2012-12-07 12:46 - 00020480 _____ (Microsoft) C:\Windows\system32\pegi-fi.rs
2014-12-15 14:04 - 2012-12-07 12:46 - 00020480 _____ (Microsoft) C:\Windows\system32\pegi.rs
2014-12-15 14:04 - 2012-12-07 12:46 - 00015360 _____ (Microsoft) C:\Windows\system32\djctq.rs
2014-12-15 14:04 - 2011-10-26 06:32 - 01328128 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\quartz.dll
2014-12-15 14:04 - 2010-12-23 07:54 - 00850944 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\sbe.dll
2014-12-15 14:04 - 2010-12-23 07:54 - 00642048 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\CPFilters.dll
2014-12-15 14:04 - 2010-12-23 07:50 - 00199680 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mpg2splt.ax
2014-12-15 14:03 - 2014-10-30 03:45 - 00155136 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\charmap.exe
2014-12-15 14:03 - 2014-10-25 03:32 - 00067584 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\packager.dll
2014-12-15 14:03 - 2013-10-12 04:03 - 00656896 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\nshwfp.dll
2014-12-15 14:03 - 2013-10-12 04:01 - 00679424 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\IKEEXT.DLL
2014-12-15 14:03 - 2013-10-12 04:01 - 00216576 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\FWPUCLNT.DLL
2014-12-15 14:03 - 2013-08-05 03:56 - 00133056 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\ataport.sys
2014-12-15 14:03 - 2013-07-26 03:55 - 00180224 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\shdocvw.dll
2014-12-15 14:03 - 2013-07-04 13:57 - 00205824 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WebClnt.dll
2014-12-15 14:03 - 2013-07-04 13:51 - 00081920 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\davclnt.dll
2014-12-15 14:03 - 2013-07-04 11:48 - 00115712 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\mrxdav.sys
2014-12-15 14:03 - 2012-09-26 00:47 - 00078336 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\synceng.dll
2014-12-15 14:03 - 2012-05-14 06:33 - 00769024 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\localspl.dll
2014-12-15 14:03 - 2012-05-01 06:44 - 00164352 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\profsvc.dll
2014-12-15 14:03 - 2012-03-17 09:27 - 00056176 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\partmgr.sys
2014-12-15 14:03 - 2012-01-04 10:58 - 00442880 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ntshrui.dll
2014-12-15 14:03 - 2011-12-16 09:52 - 00690688 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msvcrt.dll
2014-12-15 14:03 - 2011-11-17 07:35 - 00314880 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\webio.dll
2014-12-15 14:03 - 2011-06-15 10:55 - 00319488 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\odbcjt32.dll
2014-12-15 14:03 - 2011-06-15 10:55 - 00163840 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\odbctrac.dll
2014-12-15 14:03 - 2011-06-15 10:55 - 00122880 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\odbccp32.dll
2014-12-15 14:03 - 2011-06-15 10:55 - 00086016 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\odbccu32.dll
2014-12-15 14:03 - 2011-06-15 10:55 - 00081920 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\odbccr32.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2014-07-17 03:40 - 00157696 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\winsta.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2014-07-17 03:39 - 03221504 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mstscax.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2014-07-17 03:39 - 01051136 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mstsc.exe
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2014-07-17 03:39 - 00919552 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\rdpcorets.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2014-07-17 03:39 - 00304128 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\winlogon.exe
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2014-07-17 03:39 - 00131584 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\aaclient.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2014-07-17 03:39 - 00130048 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\rdpcorekmts.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2014-07-17 03:03 - 00184320 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\rdpwd.sys
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2014-07-17 03:02 - 00031232 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\tssecsrv.sys
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2014-06-25 03:41 - 12874240 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\shell32.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2014-04-25 04:06 - 00626688 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\usp10.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2014-03-04 11:17 - 00868352 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\kernel32.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2014-01-29 04:06 - 00381440 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wer.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-12-04 04:03 - 00428032 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\secproc.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-12-04 04:03 - 00423936 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\secproc_isv.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-12-04 04:03 - 00087040 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\secproc_ssp_isv.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-12-04 04:03 - 00087040 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\secproc_ssp.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-12-04 04:02 - 00390144 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msdrm.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-12-04 03:54 - 00594944 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\RMActivate_isv.exe
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-12-04 03:54 - 00572416 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\RMActivate.exe
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-12-04 03:54 - 00510976 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\RMActivate_ssp.exe
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-12-04 03:54 - 00508928 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\RMActivate_ssp_isv.exe
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-11-27 03:14 - 00258560 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\usbhub.sys
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-11-27 03:13 - 00284672 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\usbport.sys
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-11-27 03:13 - 00076288 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\usbccgp.sys
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-11-27 03:13 - 00043520 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\usbehci.sys
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-11-27 03:13 - 00024064 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\usbuhci.sys
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-11-27 03:13 - 00020480 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\usbohci.sys
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-11-27 03:13 - 00006016 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\usbd.sys
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-10-05 21:57 - 01168384 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\crypt32.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-08-02 03:50 - 00169984 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\winsrv.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-08-02 03:48 - 00005120 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-file-l1-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-08-02 03:48 - 00004608 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-processthreads-l1-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-08-02 03:48 - 00004096 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-sysinfo-l1-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-08-02 03:48 - 00004096 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-synch-l1-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-08-02 03:48 - 00004096 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-misc-l1-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-08-02 03:48 - 00004096 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-localregistry-l1-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-08-02 03:48 - 00004096 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-localization-l1-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-08-02 03:48 - 00003584 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-processenvironment-l1-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-08-02 03:48 - 00003584 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-namedpipe-l1-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-08-02 03:48 - 00003584 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-memory-l1-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-08-02 03:48 - 00003584 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-libraryloader-l1-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-08-02 03:48 - 00003584 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-interlocked-l1-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-08-02 03:48 - 00003584 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-heap-l1-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-08-02 03:48 - 00003072 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-string-l1-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-08-02 03:48 - 00003072 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-rtlsupport-l1-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-08-02 03:48 - 00003072 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-profile-l1-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-08-02 03:48 - 00003072 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-io-l1-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-08-02 03:48 - 00003072 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-handle-l1-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-08-02 03:48 - 00003072 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-fibers-l1-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-08-02 03:48 - 00003072 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-errorhandling-l1-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-08-02 03:48 - 00003072 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-delayload-l1-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-08-02 03:48 - 00003072 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-debug-l1-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-08-02 03:48 - 00003072 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-datetime-l1-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-08-02 03:48 - 00003072 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-console-l1-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-08-02 02:52 - 00271360 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\conhost.exe
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-08-02 02:43 - 00006144 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-security-base-l1-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-08-02 02:43 - 00004608 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-threadpool-l1-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-08-02 02:43 - 00003584 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-xstate-l1-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-08-02 02:43 - 00003072 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-util-l1-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-07-12 12:07 - 00086016 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\usbcir.sys
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-07-09 06:46 - 00140288 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\cryptsvc.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-07-09 06:46 - 00103936 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\cryptnet.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-06-26 00:56 - 00527064 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\Wdf01000.sys
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-02-15 05:25 - 00036864 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\tsgqec.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2012-11-29 00:57 - 00047720 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\WdfLdr.sys
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2012-11-29 00:57 - 00009728 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Wdfres.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2012-11-29 00:57 - 00000003 _____ () C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\MsftWdf_Kernel_01011_Inbox_Critical.Wdf
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2012-10-09 19:40 - 00193536 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dhcpcore6.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2012-10-09 19:40 - 00044032 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dhcpcsvc6.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2012-04-26 06:45 - 00058880 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\rdpwsx.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2012-04-26 06:41 - 00008192 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\rdrmemptylst.exe
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2011-03-11 07:33 - 01164288 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mfc42u.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2011-03-11 07:33 - 01137664 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mfc42.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2011-02-23 06:47 - 00069632 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\bowser.sys
2014-12-15 14:01 - 2014-10-14 03:56 - 00136632 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\ksecpkg.sys
2014-12-15 14:01 - 2014-10-14 03:50 - 01059840 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\lsasrv.dll
2014-12-15 14:01 - 2014-10-14 03:50 - 00523776 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\termsrv.dll
2014-12-15 14:01 - 2014-10-14 03:47 - 00146432 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msaudite.dll
2014-12-15 14:01 - 2014-10-14 03:46 - 00681984 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\adtschema.dll
2014-12-15 14:01 - 2014-04-12 04:15 - 00067520 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\ksecdd.sys
2014-12-15 14:01 - 2014-04-12 04:12 - 00100352 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\sspicli.dll
2014-12-15 14:01 - 2014-04-12 04:12 - 00022016 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\secur32.dll
2014-12-15 14:01 - 2014-04-12 04:12 - 00015872 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\sspisrv.dll
2014-12-15 14:01 - 2014-04-12 04:11 - 00022528 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe
2014-12-15 14:01 - 2013-07-04 14:16 - 00369848 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\cng.sys
2014-12-15 14:01 - 2013-02-27 06:49 - 00047104 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\appinfo.dll
2014-12-15 13:40 - 2014-10-03 03:45 - 01177088 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WsmSvc.dll
2014-12-15 13:40 - 2014-10-03 03:45 - 00248832 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WSManMigrationPlugin.dll
2014-12-15 13:40 - 2014-10-03 03:45 - 00214016 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WsmWmiPl.dll
2014-12-15 13:40 - 2014-10-03 03:45 - 00145920 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WsmAuto.dll
2014-12-15 13:40 - 2014-10-03 03:44 - 00198656 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WSManHTTPConfig.exe
2014-12-15 13:37 - 2012-02-17 07:34 - 00826880 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\rdpcore.dll
2014-12-15 13:37 - 2012-02-17 06:13 - 00024576 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\tdtcp.sys
2014-12-15 13:25 - 2014-05-14 18:23 - 01973728 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wuaueng.dll
2014-12-15 13:25 - 2014-05-14 18:23 - 00581600 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wuapi.dll
2014-12-15 13:25 - 2014-05-14 18:23 - 00054240 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wuauclt.exe
2014-12-15 13:25 - 2014-05-14 18:23 - 00045536 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wups2.dll
2014-12-15 13:25 - 2014-05-14 18:23 - 00036320 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wups.dll
2014-12-15 13:25 - 2014-05-14 18:17 - 02425856 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wucltux.dll
2014-12-15 13:25 - 2014-05-14 18:17 - 00092672 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wudriver.dll
2014-12-15 13:25 - 2014-05-14 09:23 - 00179656 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wuwebv.dll
2014-12-15 13:25 - 2014-05-14 09:17 - 00033792 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wuapp.exe
2014-12-14 11:45 - 2014-12-14 11:45 - 00002441 _____ () C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Adobe Reader XI.lnk
2014-12-14 11:44 - 2014-12-14 12:37 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\Adobe
2014-12-14 11:44 - 2014-12-14 11:44 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe
2014-12-14 11:44 - 2014-12-14 11:44 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Adobe
2014-12-13 21:19 - 2014-12-13 21:19 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Windows\system32\SPReview
2014-12-13 21:18 - 2014-12-13 21:18 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Windows\system32\EventProviders
2014-12-13 19:25 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 01159168 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\sysmain.dll
2014-12-13 19:25 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00253952 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\spwizui.dll
2014-12-13 19:25 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00120320 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\tssrvlic.dll
2014-12-13 19:25 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00011776 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\TsUsbRedirectionGroupPolicyExtension.dll
2014-12-13 19:25 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00954752 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mfc40.dll
2014-12-13 19:25 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00954288 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mfc40u.dll
2014-12-13 19:25 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00053760 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\LSCSHostPolicy.dll
2014-12-13 19:25 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00080896 _____ () C:\Windows\system32\RDVGHelper.exe
2014-12-13 19:25 - 2010-11-20 12:24 - 00052224 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\TsUsbFlt.sys
2014-12-13 19:25 - 2010-11-05 03:58 - 00297808 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mscoree.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:36 - 01077248 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Narrator.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:36 - 00107008 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\NAPHLPR.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:36 - 00046080 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\NAPCRYPT.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:32 - 05066752 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\AuthFWSnapin.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:30 - 00245632 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\volsnap.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:30 - 00175360 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\vmbus.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:30 - 00173440 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\rdyboost.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:30 - 00160128 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\vhdmp.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:30 - 00153984 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\pci.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:30 - 00140160 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\scsiport.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:30 - 00130432 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\mpio.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:30 - 00116096 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\msdsm.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:30 - 00085376 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\sbp2port.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:30 - 00078208 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\mountmgr.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:30 - 00053120 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\volmgr.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:30 - 00053120 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\termdd.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:30 - 00040704 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\vmstorfl.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:30 - 00028032 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\storvsc.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:30 - 00028032 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\msahci.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:29 - 02217856 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\bootres.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:29 - 00520064 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:29 - 00274304 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\acpi.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:29 - 00194432 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\halmacpi.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:29 - 00194432 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\hal.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:29 - 00137088 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\halacpi.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:29 - 00043392 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\winhv.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:29 - 00014208 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\hwpolicy.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:24 - 00690680 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ci.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:24 - 00508904 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\winload.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:24 - 00442720 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\winresume.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:24 - 00271664 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\fveapi.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:23 - 00144768 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\basecsp.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 02983424 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\UIRibbon.dll


----------



## debbyi (Dec 4, 2014)

...and the other half 
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 02755072 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\themeui.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 02311168 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wpdshext.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 02202624 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\SensorsCpl.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 02157568 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\themecpl.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 02146304 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\SyncCenter.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 01712640 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\xpsservices.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 01667584 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\setupapi.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 01624064 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WMPEncEn.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 01363456 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Query.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 01326592 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wlanpref.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 01227776 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wdc.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 01128448 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\vssapi.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 01115136 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\RacEngn.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 01086976 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wevtsvc.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 01063936 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\werconcpl.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 01003008 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WMNetMgr.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00974336 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\sppobjs.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00933376 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Vault.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00907776 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\sdengin2.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00902656 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WMADMOD.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00811520 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\user32.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00782336 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\webservices.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00778240 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\sqlsrv32.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00766464 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wpccpl.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00755200 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\sud.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00750592 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\schedsvc.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00750080 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\sdcpl.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00739328 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WMSPDMOD.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00738816 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wmpmde.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00697344 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\SmiEngine.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00646144 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\SearchFolder.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00638976 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\VAN.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00616960 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wmdrmsdk.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00600064 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\usercpl.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00577024 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wpd_ci.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00551424 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\samsrv.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00541184 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WMVSDECD.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00507392 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wmdrmdev.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00505856 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\taskschd.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00473600 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\riched20.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00464896 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\scrptadm.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00463360 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wiaservc.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00458752 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WSDApi.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00444928 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wvc.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00436736 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wmdrmnet.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00428544 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\shwebsvc.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00428032 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wlanmsm.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00416768 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wiadefui.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00412160 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\sppwinob.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00411648 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wlangpui.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00410624 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\systemcpl.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00410112 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wlanui.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00406528 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wimgapi.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00380416 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\sxs.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00376832 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\rpcss.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00363520 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\StructuredQuery.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00352768 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\termmgr.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00352768 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\spwizeng.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00352256 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wmpeffects.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00351232 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wmicmiplugin.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00351232 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\winhttp.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00350720 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WPDSp.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00350208 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\shlwapi.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00346624 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\untfs.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00335872 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WinSATAPI.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00328192 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\shsvcs.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00327680 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\zipfldr.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00318976 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\raschap.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00316416 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\sharemediacpl.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00309760 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\sqlcese30.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00307712 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\scesrv.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00305152 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\taskcomp.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00301568 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\srchadmin.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00299520 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wmpdxm.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00286208 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\rasmans.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00276992 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wcncsvc.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00270848 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\tsmf.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00269824 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Wldap32.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00257024 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\srrstr.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00247808 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ReAgent.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00246272 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\scansetting.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00242176 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\vpnike.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00242176 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\tapisrv.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00233472 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\taskbarcpl.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00228352 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\stobject.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00222208 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wavemsp.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00220160 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\SndVolSSO.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00206848 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ws2_32.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00206848 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\upnp.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00202240 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\unattend.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00198144 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wpdwcn.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00198144 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\sysclass.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00196608 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wwanconn.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00196096 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\vaultsvc.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00194048 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\winmm.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00193536 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\sppcomapi.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00189952 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wdscore.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00189952 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\sqmapi.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00186368 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\rdpencom.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00182272 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wmpsrcwp.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00181760 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\tcpipcfg.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00176640 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\rasppp.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00175616 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\scecli.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00172544 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\spp.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00171008 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\umrdp.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00168960 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\srvsvc.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00160256 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\vdsbas.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00159232 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\syncui.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00154624 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\tscfgwmi.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00151040 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\vdsutil.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00146944 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\remotepg.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00146432 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\twext.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00144384 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wmpps.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00140800 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\rdpendp.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00139264 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\rpchttp.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00135680 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\recovery.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00135168 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\XpsRasterService.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00134656 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WinSCard.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00133632 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\tspubwmi.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00125952 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\sdrsvc.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00119808 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\umpo.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00118784 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\uxlib.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00115712 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\sppnp.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00115712 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\setupcln.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00113664 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\SessEnv.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00111104 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\shsetup.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00109568 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wiavideo.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00109056 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\t2embed.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00108032 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\shacct.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00105984 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00105472 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wmpshell.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00100864 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\sppinst.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00090112 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\srvcli.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00085504 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wpdbusenum.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00084480 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wkssvc.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00082944 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\thumbcache.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00081920 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\userenv.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00080896 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\QUTIL.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00078848 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\UserAccountControlSettings.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00073216 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\TabSvc.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00072192 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\regapi.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00071168 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\resutils.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00069632 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\tlscsp.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00069632 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\rastapi.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00061952 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\spbcd.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00059392 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\unimdmat.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00056832 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\vfwwdm32.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00053760 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\sppuinotify.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00052224 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\rdpd3d.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00051712 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wsnmp32.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00051712 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wscapi.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00051200 _____ (Twain Working Group) C:\Windows\twain_32.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00051200 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\samcli.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00050688 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\umb.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00050176 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\setbcdlocale.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00047104 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wkscli.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00046592 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WavDest.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00046080 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\RpcRtRemote.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00040448 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wtsapi32.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00037376 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\rtutils.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00036352 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wshbth.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00035840 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\shimgvw.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00033280 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wiarpc.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00033280 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\TsUsbGDCoInstaller.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00031744 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wdiasqmmodule.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00031744 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\utildll.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00025600 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\vpnikeapi.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00021504 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wsdchngr.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00021504 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\TRAPI.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00021504 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\rdprefdrvapi.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00020992 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\shgina.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00019968 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\spopk.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00019456 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\sisbkup.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00017408 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\schedcli.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00014848 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\syssetup.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00014336 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\slwga.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00012288 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\tsbyuv.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00011264 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wshirda.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00010752 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\shunimpl.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00009728 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\sscore.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00008704 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\riched32.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00008704 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\rdpcfgex.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00004096 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msdxm.ocx
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00004096 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dxmasf.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 02504192 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WMVCORE.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 02494464 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\netshell.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 02130944 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\networkmap.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 01750528 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\pnidui.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 01661440 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\networkexplorer.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 01644032 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\netcenter.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 01508864 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\pla.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 01414144 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ole32.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 01160192 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\OpcServices.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 01111552 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\onexui.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00988160 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\propsys.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00932352 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\printui.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00859648 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\OobeFldr.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00801280 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\NaturalLanguage6.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00600576 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\PerfCenterCPL.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00585728 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\qmgr.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00573440 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\odbc32.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00563712 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\netlogon.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00547840 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\PortableDeviceApi.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00441856 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\powercpl.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00427520 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\PortableDeviceStatus.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00406528 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\netcfgx.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00395264 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\prnfldr.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00346112 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\nshipsec.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00330240 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\QAGENTRT.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00324608 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\puiobj.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00297472 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ntprint.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00295424 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\photowiz.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00283136 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\qdv.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00236544 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\pdh.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00225792 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\netdiagfx.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00218112 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\OnLineIDCpl.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00206848 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\qasf.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00199168 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\onex.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00190976 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\qcap.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00183296 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\PortableDeviceSyncProvider.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00175616 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\netplwiz.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00174592 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ocsetapi.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00171520 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\QAGENT.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00167936 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\QSHVHOST.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00166400 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\netiohlp.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00165376 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\provsvc.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00161792 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\netjoin.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00136192 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mydocs.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00121344 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\sppc.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00120320 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\prntvpt.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00117248 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\netid.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00116736 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\prncache.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00099328 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\QSVRMGMT.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00090112 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\olepro32.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00078848 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\nci.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00077824 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\olethk32.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00071680 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\QCLIPROV.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00069120 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ntlanman.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00068096 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\napdsnap.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00060928 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ncryptui.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00046592 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\pdhui.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00040960 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\odbcconf.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00032768 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\PrintIsolationProxy.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00028672 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\profprov.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00022528 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\netutils.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00017408 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\perfts.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00011776 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\nrpsrv.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00008192 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\spwmp.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 02291712 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\MSVidCtl.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 02151936 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mmcndmgr.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 01493504 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ExplorerFrame.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 01066496 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msdtctm.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00856576 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\FirewallControlPanel.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00830464 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\MSMPEG2ENC.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00828928 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\fontext.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00732160 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\imapi2fs.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00727040 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mcmde.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00593408 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\gpsvc.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00592384 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msftedit.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00584192 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\gpprefcl.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00566272 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\MPSSVC.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00504320 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msscp.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00488448 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\evr.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00481792 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mscms.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00430080 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\FXSTIFF.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00429056 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\localsec.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00417792 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msdri.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00414208 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mspbda.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00400896 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ipsmsnap.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00392192 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\imapi2.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00350208 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\IPSECSVC.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00320512 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mtxclu.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00320512 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Faultrep.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00312832 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\hgcpl.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00296448 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mfds.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00271360 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\iprtrmgr.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00268800 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mprddm.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00266752 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\MediaMetadataHandler.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00265216 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msnetobj.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00226304 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\MSAC3ENC.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00219648 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\iTVData.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00213504 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\MMDevAPI.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00209920 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mstask.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00206336 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\framedynos.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00202752 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\framedyn.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00202240 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\input.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00196608 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mfreadwrite.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00194560 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ListSvc.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00176128 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msorcl32.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00176128 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\MFPlay.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00175104 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\fvecpl.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00172032 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\iasrad.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00167936 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msutb.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00158720 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mprapi.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00158720 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\itircl.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00155136 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\hgprint.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00148992 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ifsutil.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00127488 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\logoncli.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00126464 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\inetpp.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00124416 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\fde.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00122880 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\iasrecst.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00120320 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msvfw32.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00118272 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\imm32.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00103936 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\IPHLPAPI.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00101888 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\migisol.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00098304 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\fphc.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00093696 _____ (Windows (R) Codename Longhorn DDK provider) C:\Windows\system32\fms.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00084480 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mciavi32.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00082944 _____ (Radius Inc.) C:\Windows\system32\iccvid.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00078848 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\iasacct.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00076800 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mapistub.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00076800 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mapi32.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00071168 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\KMSVC.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00068096 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Mcx2Svc.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00066560 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\hbaapi.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00059904 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\fdeploy.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00052736 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\inetmib1.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00050176 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\iyuv_32.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00042496 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mimefilt.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00041984 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\luainstall.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00039424 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\FXSMON.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00036352 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mciqtz32.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00034816 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\httpapi.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00034304 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msasn1.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00031744 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msvidc32.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00030720 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msdmo.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00028672 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\iscsium.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00022528 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msyuv.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00022528 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\HotStartUserAgent.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00021504 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\lsmproxy.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00015872 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\icaapi.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00013312 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\muifontsetup.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00013312 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msrle32.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 03727872 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\accessibilitycpl.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 02522624 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dbgeng.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 01828352 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\d3d9.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 01555456 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\certmgr.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 01400320 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\DxpTaskSync.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 01371136 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dwmcore.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 01334272 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\CertEnroll.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 01188864 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\DiagCpl.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 01040384 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Display.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 01003520 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\cryptui.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00863744 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\diagperf.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00854016 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dbghelp.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00762880 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\azroles.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00744448 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ActionCenter.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00743424 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\blackbox.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00740864 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\batmeter.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00685056 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dsuiext.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00665600 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\AuxiliaryDisplayCpl.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00630784 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\DXPTaskRingtone.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00546304 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\cscsvc.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00537600 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ActionCenterCPL.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00494592 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\BFE.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00485888 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\comdlg32.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00484864 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\DeviceCenter.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00438272 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\AdmTmpl.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00428032 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\biocpl.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00418816 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\cscui.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00402944 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\drmmgrtn.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00399872 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\DXP.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00342016 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\certcli.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00339968 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\appmgr.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00333824 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dot3ui.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00323072 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\drvstore.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00321536 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\aepdu.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00314368 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\azroleui.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00309760 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\actxprxy.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00295936 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\apphelp.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00257024 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dpx.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00254464 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dhcpcore.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00252928 _____ (Microsoft) C:\Windows\system32\DShowRdpFilter.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00243712 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\audiodev.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00242176 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\eapp3hst.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00230912 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\clusapi.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00222208 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\eapphost.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00220672 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\defaultlocationcpl.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00214016 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dot3svc.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00211456 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\DevicePairingFolder.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00210432 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dxdiagn.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00205312 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\efscore.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00202752 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\activeds.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00196608 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dskquoui.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00186880 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\adsldp.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00179200 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ActionQueue.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00146944 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\autoplay.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00145920 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\cfgmgr32.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00144384 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dps.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00139264 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\cscobj.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00133632 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\bcdsrv.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00132608 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\cabview.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00128512 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\EhStorAPI.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00115200 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dot3msm.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00112128 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\AuxiliaryDisplayServices.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00109568 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\CscMig.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00109056 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dnscmmc.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00097280 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dwmredir.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00094208 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\eappgnui.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00091648 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\avifil32.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00091136 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dot3api.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00088064 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\AxInstSv.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00082432 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dot3cfg.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00073216 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\cabinet.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00070656 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\amstream.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00067584 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\certprop.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00067584 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\asycfilt.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00066560 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\cca.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00065024 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\CertPolEng.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00045568 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\acppage.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00044032 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\basesrv.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00034816 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\cscapi.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00030208 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dsauth.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00028160 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\AzSqlExt.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00023040 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\cscdll.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00022528 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\elsTrans.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00019456 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\bitsperf.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00011264 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\C_ISCII.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00010752 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\browseui.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 03367424 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WinSAT.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 03179520 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 01203200 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 01131008 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\sdclt.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 01025536 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\VSSVC.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00941568 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mblctr.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00802304 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WFS.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00586752 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dfrgui.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00523264 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\FXSSVC.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00477696 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\lpksetup.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00456192 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\spinstall.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00453632 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\vds.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00334336 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wisptis.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00327680 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wimserv.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00327168 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\nltest.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00325632 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\slui.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00314880 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wusa.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00314368 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\SndVol.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00303104 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msinfo32.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00302592 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\cmd.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00292864 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WindowsAnytimeUpgradeResults.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00288256 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\eudcedit.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00280576 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\spreview.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00276480 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\diskraid.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00270336 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\sethc.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00267776 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\lsm.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00262656 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\rstrui.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00260608 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\rdpshell.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00254976 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wsqmcons.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00233984 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msconfig.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00227328 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\taskmgr.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00220672 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mcbuilder.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00210432 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\recdisc.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00209920 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\PkgMgr.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00197632 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ocsetup.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00192000 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00182784 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\RelPost.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00179712 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\schtasks.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00173568 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\rdpclip.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00170496 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\PresentationSettings.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00161280 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\rdpinit.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00157184 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\perfmon.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00144896 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\iscsicli.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00142336 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\net1.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00133632 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\diskpart.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00132608 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\MdSched.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00113152 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\setupugc.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00103936 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\setupcl.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00101376 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mobsync.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00098816 _____ (Microsoft) C:\Windows\system32\Robocopy.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00098304 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\nslookup.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00095232 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\logagent.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00086528 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\isoburn.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00084992 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\cmstp.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00082944 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\logman.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00074240 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\tabcal.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00073216 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msiexec.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00070656 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\MuiUnattend.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00066048 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\w32tm.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00066048 _____ () C:\Windows\system32\PrintBrmUi.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00062976 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\findstr.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00061952 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\manage-bde.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00061952 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\lpremove.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00061440 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\PnPUnattend.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00059904 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\djoin.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00057344 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\repair-bde.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00057344 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\rdpsign.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00053248 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\MultiDigiMon.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00051200 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\takeown.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00051200 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\PushPrinterConnections.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00050688 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\runonce.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00047616 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\tzutil.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00042496 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ftp.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00037888 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\relog.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00034304 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\unlodctr.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00028672 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WerFaultSecure.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00028672 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\proquota.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00026624 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\userinit.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00026624 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\qwinsta.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00025600 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\netiougc.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00025600 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\netcfg.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00025088 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\qprocess.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00024576 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msg.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00024064 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\netbtugc.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00023040 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\quser.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00022528 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\tskill.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00022016 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\tsdiscon.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00022016 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ReAgentc.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00021504 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\tscon.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00021504 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\qappsrv.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00021504 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\logoff.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00020992 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\shadow.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00020992 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\rwinsta.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00015360 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\reset.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00014848 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\query.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00010752 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\LogonUI.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00007680 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\TsUsbRedirectionGroupPolicyControl.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00905216 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mmsys.cpl
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00878592 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Bubbles.scr
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00776192 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\calc.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00692736 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\bthprops.cpl
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00679424 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\autoconv.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00668160 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\autochk.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00658944 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\autofmt.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00649216 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\appwiz.cpl
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00600576 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\TabletPC.cpl
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00516096 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\main.cpl
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00413696 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\PhotoScreensaver.scr
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00389632 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\sysmon.ocx
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00345088 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\intl.cpl
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00326656 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\sysdm.cpl
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00320000 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\winspool.drv
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00295424 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\bcdedit.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00293888 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ssText3d.scr
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00281088 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\unimdm.tsp
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00221184 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Mystify.scr
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00220672 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Ribbons.scr
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00204288 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\MSNP.ax
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00193536 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ksproxy.ax
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00186368 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\bitsadmin.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00172032 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wdmaud.drv
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00153600 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\VBICodec.ax
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00146944 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\bcdboot.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00142336 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\powercfg.cpl
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00128000 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\desk.cpl
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00126464 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\BdeHdCfg.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00119808 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\aitagent.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00107008 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Kswdmcap.ax
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00100864 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\audiodg.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00084480 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\kstvtune.ax
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00072704 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Mpeg2Data.ax
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00068608 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WSTPager.ax
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00065024 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\bfsvc.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00059904 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\MSDvbNP.ax
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00048640 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ksxbar.ax
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00045568 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\g711codc.ax
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00033792 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\vbisurf.ax
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00022528 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\chgport.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00022016 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\chglogon.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00020992 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\chgusr.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00015360 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\change.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:07 - 01164800 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\UIRibbonRes.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:07 - 00007680 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\spwizres.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:06 - 00069120 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\nlsbres.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:05 - 00121856 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\RDPENCDD.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:05 - 00035328 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\pifmgr.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:03 - 00053760 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\vmicres.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:03 - 00044544 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\vmbusres.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:03 - 00038400 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\vmstorfltres.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:00 - 01027584 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\IMJP10.IME
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:00 - 00430080 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\imkr80.ime
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:00 - 00007168 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\KBDSG.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:00 - 00007168 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\kbdlk41a.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:00 - 00007168 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\KBDCZ1.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:00 - 00006656 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\KBDTUQ.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:00 - 00006656 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\KBDTUF.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:00 - 00006656 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\KBDSF.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:00 - 00006656 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\KBDPO.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:00 - 00006656 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\KBDNEPR.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:00 - 00006656 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\KBDINBEN.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:00 - 00006656 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\KBDGR1.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:00 - 00006656 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\KBDGKL.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:00 - 00006144 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\KBDUS.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:00 - 00006144 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\KBDUGHR1.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:00 - 00006144 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\KBDTURME.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:00 - 00006144 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\KBDTAJIK.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:00 - 00006144 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\KBDMON.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:00 - 00006144 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\KBDMAORI.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:00 - 00006144 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\KBDLT1.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:00 - 00006144 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\KBDINTEL.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:00 - 00006144 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\KBDINTAM.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:00 - 00006144 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\KBDINORI.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:00 - 00006144 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\KBDINMAR.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:00 - 00006144 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\KBDINKAN.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:00 - 00006144 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\KBDINHIN.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:00 - 00006144 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\KBDBULG.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:00 - 00006144 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\KBDBLR.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:00 - 00005632 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\KBDGEO.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 13:57 - 00002560 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dpnaddr.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 13:56 - 00052736 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\BlbEvents.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 13:54 - 00302592 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\aeinv.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 12:52 - 00026112 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\usbrpm.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 12:24 - 00134656 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\rdpudd.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 12:24 - 00133632 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\rdpdr.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 12:22 - 00223232 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wksprt.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 12:22 - 00213504 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\rdpdd.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 12:22 - 00006656 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\RDPCDD.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 12:21 - 00026624 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\RDPREFDD.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 12:21 - 00018432 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\tdpipe.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 12:21 - 00015872 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\rdpvideominiport.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 12:07 - 00118784 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\ndiswan.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 12:07 - 00063488 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\wanarp.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 12:07 - 00048640 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\ndproxy.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 12:06 - 00117760 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\rmcast.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 12:06 - 00108544 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\tunnel.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 12:06 - 00046080 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\ndisuio.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 12:01 - 00164864 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\1394ohci.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 12:00 - 00304128 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\HdAudio.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 12:00 - 00039936 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\umbus.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 12:00 - 00025856 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\USBCAMD2.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 12:00 - 00025856 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\USBCAMD.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 11:59 - 00108544 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\hdaudbus.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 11:59 - 00035968 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\winusb.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 11:59 - 00024064 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\hidusb.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 11:50 - 00190976 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\ks.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 11:50 - 00031232 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\CompositeBus.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 11:50 - 00028160 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\kbdhid.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 11:50 - 00012800 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\sffp_sd.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 11:29 - 00050176 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\appid.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 11:24 - 00026624 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\scfilter.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 11:19 - 00065536 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\IPMIDrv.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 11:14 - 00215552 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\vmicsvc.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 11:14 - 00116224 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\VmbusCoinstaller.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 11:14 - 00113664 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\VmdCoinstall.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 11:14 - 00113664 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\IcCoinstall.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 11:14 - 00047616 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\vmictimeprovider.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 11:14 - 00017920 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\VMBusHID.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 11:14 - 00014336 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\vmbuspipe.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 11:14 - 00005632 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\vms3cap.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 10:47 - 00010240 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\acpipmi.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 10:44 - 00388096 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\csc.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 10:44 - 00242688 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\rdbss.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 10:42 - 00246784 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\udfs.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 10:42 - 00078336 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\dfsc.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 10:40 - 00513536 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\http.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 10:39 - 00187904 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\netbt.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 10:39 - 00021504 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\tdi.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 10:38 - 00108544 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\cdrom.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 07:23 - 00053600 _____ () C:\Windows\system32\dosx.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-10 03:45 - 00010429 _____ () C:\Windows\system32\ScavengeSpace.xml
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-05 04:20 - 00146852 _____ () C:\Windows\system32\systemsf.ebd
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-05 04:20 - 00105559 _____ () C:\Windows\system32\RacRules.xml
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-05 04:11 - 00312168 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\MCEWMDRMNDBootstrap.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-05 03:58 - 00049488 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\netfxperf.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-05 03:53 - 00295264 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\PresentationHost.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-05 03:53 - 00099176 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\PresentationHostProxy.dll
2014-12-13 19:23 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00363008 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wbemcomn.dll
2014-12-11 10:00 - 2014-12-28 15:37 - 00000000 ____D () C:\AdwCleaner
2014-12-09 10:35 - 2014-12-09 10:35 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Microsoft.NET
2014-12-05 14:32 - 2011-04-09 07:56 - 00123904 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\poqexec.exe
2014-12-04 19:13 - 2014-12-04 19:13 - 00000929 _____ () C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\TeamViewer 10.lnk
2014-12-04 19:10 - 2014-12-04 19:10 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Windows\Sun
2014-12-04 19:09 - 2014-12-04 19:09 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\Sun
2014-12-04 19:08 - 2014-12-04 19:08 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\Oracle
2014-12-04 18:33 - 2014-12-04 18:59 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\Kol Halashon
2014-12-04 18:33 - 2014-12-04 18:35 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Local\Downloaded Installations
2014-12-04 18:33 - 2014-12-04 18:35 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Kol Halashon
2014-12-04 18:33 - 2014-12-04 18:35 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Kol Halashon
2014-12-04 18:15 - 2014-12-04 18:15 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Windows\system32\Lang
2014-12-04 18:15 - 2014-12-04 18:15 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Intel
2014-12-04 18:15 - 2009-09-23 11:50 - 00398336 _____ (Intel(R) Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\TVWizudlg.exe
2014-12-04 18:15 - 2009-09-23 11:49 - 00140288 _____ () C:\Windows\system32\igfxtvcx.dll
2014-12-04 18:15 - 2009-09-23 11:47 - 00121232 _____ () C:\Windows\system32\IScrNB.bmp
2014-12-04 18:13 - 2014-12-04 18:13 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Windows\system32\x64
2014-12-04 18:13 - 2009-09-23 19:30 - 01002008 _____ (Intel Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\igxpun.exe
2014-12-04 18:10 - 2014-12-04 18:10 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Local\Macromedia
2014-12-02 17:30 - 2014-12-02 17:30 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Roaming\OpenOffice
2014-12-02 17:27 - 2014-12-04 13:35 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\OpenOffice 4
2014-12-02 17:27 - 2014-12-02 17:28 - 00000000 ___SD () C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\OpenOffice 4.1.1
2014-12-02 13:52 - 2014-12-02 13:52 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Microsoft Silverlight
2014-12-02 13:52 - 2014-12-02 13:52 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight
2014-12-01 16:59 - 2014-12-01 16:59 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\McAfee Security Scan Plus
2014-12-01 16:59 - 2014-12-01 16:59 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\McAfee Security Scan
2014-12-01 14:15 - 2014-12-30 22:01 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\TeamViewer
2014-12-01 13:02 - 2014-12-30 21:39 - 00000830 _____ () C:\Windows\Tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job
2014-12-01 13:02 - 2014-12-13 19:05 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\McAfee Security Scan
2014-12-01 13:02 - 2014-12-10 11:39 - 00701104 _____ (Adobe Systems Incorporated) C:\Windows\system32\FlashPlayerApp.exe
2014-12-01 13:02 - 2014-12-10 11:39 - 00071344 _____ (Adobe Systems Incorporated) C:\Windows\system32\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2014-12-01 13:02 - 2014-12-01 13:02 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Windows\system32\Macromed
2014-12-01 13:02 - 2014-12-01 13:02 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\McAfee
2014-12-01 13:01 - 2014-12-14 12:35 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Local\Adobe

==================== One Month Modified Files and Folders =======

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, the file\folder will be moved.)

2014-12-30 22:01 - 2014-06-13 13:39 - 00000916 _____ () C:\Windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
2014-12-30 21:40 - 2014-06-13 10:27 - 01144120 _____ () C:\Windows\WindowsUpdate.log
2014-12-30 12:01 - 2014-06-13 13:39 - 00000912 _____ () C:\Windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
2014-12-30 09:37 - 2009-07-14 06:34 - 00020480 ____H () C:\Windows\system32\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-1.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
2014-12-30 09:37 - 2009-07-14 06:34 - 00020480 ____H () C:\Windows\system32\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-0.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
2014-12-30 09:32 - 2009-07-14 06:53 - 00000006 ____H () C:\Windows\Tasks\SA.DAT
2014-12-30 09:32 - 2009-07-14 06:39 - 00059173 _____ () C:\Windows\setupact.log
2014-12-28 15:39 - 2014-06-14 19:37 - 00183478 _____ () C:\Windows\PFRO.log
2014-12-28 15:24 - 2014-07-08 19:33 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Roaming\TeamViewer
2014-12-28 10:46 - 2014-10-28 10:54 - 00000000 ____D () C:\dy &#1491;&#1489;&#1493;&#1512;&#1497; &#1497;&#1510;&#1495;&#1511;&#1497;
2014-12-27 19:16 - 2014-06-13 10:40 - 01246902 _____ () C:\Windows\system32\PerfStringBackup.INI
2014-12-25 21:53 - 2014-06-25 14:19 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Local\Microsoft Games
2014-12-25 18:32 - 2014-06-13 10:46 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\MALKA
2014-12-23 15:07 - 2009-07-14 04:37 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Windows\system32\NDF
2014-12-17 22:23 - 2009-07-14 04:37 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Windows\rescache
2014-12-17 19:57 - 2014-07-18 14:16 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Mozilla Maintenance Service
2014-12-17 15:07 - 2014-07-18 14:16 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox.bak
2014-12-17 12:03 - 2009-07-14 06:33 - 00328984 _____ () C:\Windows\system32\FNTCACHE.DAT
2014-12-17 07:48 - 2009-07-14 04:37 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET
2014-12-17 07:32 - 2009-07-14 04:37 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Windows\system32\he-IL
2014-12-16 21:31 - 2009-07-14 06:46 - 00001515 _____ () C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Windows Media Player.lnk
2014-12-16 15:11 - 2009-07-14 04:37 - 00000000 __RHD () C:\Users\Public\Libraries
2014-12-16 12:20 - 2009-07-14 09:41 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Windows Journal
2014-12-16 12:20 - 2009-07-14 04:37 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Common Files\System
2014-12-16 12:09 - 2014-06-13 11:00 - 00083032 _____ () C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Local\GDIPFONTCACHEV1.DAT
2014-12-16 12:03 - 2009-07-14 09:33 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\he-IL
2014-12-16 12:02 - 2009-07-14 06:52 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Windows Defender
2014-12-16 12:02 - 2009-07-14 04:37 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Windows\system32\zh-TW
2014-12-16 12:02 - 2009-07-14 04:37 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Windows\system32\zh-HK
2014-12-16 12:02 - 2009-07-14 04:37 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Windows\system32\zh-CN
2014-12-16 12:02 - 2009-07-14 04:37 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Windows\system32\tr-TR
2014-12-16 12:02 - 2009-07-14 04:37 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Windows\system32\sv-SE
2014-12-16 12:02 - 2009-07-14 04:37 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Windows\system32\ru-RU
2014-12-16 12:02 - 2009-07-14 04:37 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Windows\system32\pt-PT
2014-12-16 12:02 - 2009-07-14 04:37 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Windows\system32\pt-BR
2014-12-16 12:02 - 2009-07-14 04:37 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Windows\system32\pl-PL
2014-12-16 12:02 - 2009-07-14 04:37 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Windows\system32\nl-NL
2014-12-16 12:02 - 2009-07-14 04:37 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Windows\system32\nb-NO
2014-12-16 12:02 - 2009-07-14 04:37 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Windows\system32\ko-KR
2014-12-16 12:02 - 2009-07-14 04:37 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Windows\system32\ja-JP
2014-12-16 12:02 - 2009-07-14 04:37 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Windows\system32\it-IT
2014-12-16 12:02 - 2009-07-14 04:37 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Windows\system32\hu-HU
2014-12-16 12:02 - 2009-07-14 04:37 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Windows\system32\fr-FR
2014-12-16 12:02 - 2009-07-14 04:37 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Windows\system32\fi-FI
2014-12-16 12:02 - 2009-07-14 04:37 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Windows\system32\el-GR
2014-12-16 12:02 - 2009-07-14 04:37 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Windows\system32\de-DE
2014-12-14 12:35 - 2014-06-27 15:27 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Roaming\Adobe
2014-12-13 22:46 - 2009-07-14 09:41 - 00000000 __SHD () C:\Windows\BitLockerDiscoveryVolumeContents
2014-12-13 22:46 - 2009-07-14 06:52 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar
2014-12-13 22:46 - 2009-07-14 06:52 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Windows Portable Devices
2014-12-13 22:46 - 2009-07-14 06:52 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Windows Photo Viewer
2014-12-13 22:46 - 2009-07-14 06:52 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\DVD Maker
2014-12-13 22:46 - 2009-07-14 04:37 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Windows\system32\AdvancedInstallers
2014-12-13 22:43 - 2009-07-14 04:05 - 00152576 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msclmd.dll
2014-12-13 19:05 - 2009-07-14 09:41 - 00000000 ___RD () C:\Users\Public\Recorded TV
2014-12-13 19:05 - 2009-07-14 04:37 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Windows\system32\wfp
2014-12-13 19:05 - 2009-07-14 04:37 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Windows\registration
2014-12-04 13:35 - 2009-07-14 04:37 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared
2014-12-01 17:59 - 2009-07-14 06:52 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Windows\system32\FxsTmp
2014-12-01 16:59 - 2014-07-03 20:16 - 00037384 _____ (Avira Operations GmbH & Co. KG) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\avnetflt.sys
2014-12-01 16:59 - 2014-06-27 00:10 - 00136216 _____ (Avira Operations GmbH & Co. KG) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\avipbb.sys
2014-12-01 16:59 - 2014-06-27 00:10 - 00098160 _____ (Avira Operations GmbH & Co. KG) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\avgntflt.sys
2014-11-30 12:38 - 2009-07-14 04:37 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Windows\system32\LogFiles

Some content of TEMP:
====================
C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Local\Temp\APNSetup.exe
C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Local\Temp\avgnt.exe
C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Local\Temp\lupa.exe
C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Local\Temp\Quarantine.exe
C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Local\Temp\setup.exe
C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Local\Temp\sqlite3.dll


==================== Bamital & volsnap Check =================

(There is no automatic fix for files that do not pass verification.)

C:\Windows\explorer.exe => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\system32\winlogon.exe => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\system32\wininit.exe => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\system32\services.exe => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\system32\User32.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\system32\userinit.exe => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\system32\rpcss.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\volsnap.sys => File is digitally signed


LastRegBack: 2014-12-25 14:06

==================== End Of Log ============================


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You should uninstall these:

Ask Toolbar
McAfee Security Scan Plus

Please download the attached *fixlist.txt* file and save it where you saved FRST (you were told to save it to the Desktop but instead your saved it on your D drive in a downloads folder so this will have to go there as well).

*NOTE:* It's important that both files, *FRST* and *fixlist.txt *are in the same location or the fix will not work.

Run *FRST/FRST64* and press the *Fix* button just once and then wait.

If the tool needs a restart please make sure you let the system restart normally and let the tool complete its run after the restart.

*NOTICE: This script was written specifically for this user, for use on this particular machine. Running this on another machine may cause damage to your operating system.*

The tool will make a log in the same folder you downloaded the program (Fixlog.txt). Please post it in your reply.


----------



## debbyi (Dec 4, 2014)

Fixing done. How can I uninstall the programs you said?
Ask Toolbar
McAfee Security Scan Plus


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

The regular way through the Control Panel - Programs - Programs and Features. Select the program and then click "uninstall". You were supposed to uninstall the programs before running the fix. Also, please post the log from running the FRST fix.

Also, please do the following:

Please run the MGA Diagnostic Tool and post back the report it creates:
Download *MGADiag* to your desktop.
Double-click on MGADiag.exe to launch the program
Click "Continue"
Ensure that the "Windows" tab is selected (it should be by default).
Click the "Copy" button to copy the MGA Diagnostic Report to the Windows clipboard.
Paste the MGA Diagnostic Report back here in your next reply.


----------



## debbyi (Dec 4, 2014)

Scan result of Farbar Recovery Scan Tool (FRST) (x86) Version: 28-12-2014
Ran by MALKA (administrator) on MALKA-PC on 01-01-2015 20:26:43
Running from D:\Downloads
Loaded Profile: MALKA (Available profiles: MALKA)
Platform: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate Service Pack 1 (X86) OS Language: עברית (ישראל)‏
Internet Explorer Version 11 (Default browser: Chrome)
Boot Mode: Normal
Tutorial for Farbar Recovery Scan Tool: http://www.geekstogo.com/forum/topic/335081-frst-tutorial-how-to-use-farbar-recovery-scan-tool/

==================== Processes (Whitelisted) =================

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, the process will be closed. The file will not be moved.)

(Avira Operations GmbH & Co. KG) C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe
(Avira Operations GmbH & Co. KG) C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe
(BlueStack Systems, Inc.) C:\Program Files\BlueStacks\HD-LogRotatorService.exe
(BlueStack Systems, Inc.) C:\Program Files\BlueStacks\HD-UpdaterService.exe
(SafeNet Inc.) C:\Windows\System32\hasplms.exe
(TeamViewer GmbH) C:\Program Files\TeamViewer\TeamViewer_Service.exe
(Avira Operations GmbH & Co. KG) C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe
(Avira Operations GmbH & Co. KG) C:\Program Files\Avira\My Avira\Avira.OE.Systray.exe
(Intel Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\igfxtray.exe
(Intel Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\hkcmd.exe
(Intel Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\igfxpers.exe
(BlueStack Systems, Inc.) C:\Program Files\BlueStacks\HD-Agent.exe
(Babylon Ltd.) C:\Program Files\Babylon\Babylon-Pro\Babylon.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\StikyNot.exe
(Intel Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\igfxsrvc.exe
(Avira Operations GmbH & Co. KG) C:\Program Files\Avira\My Avira\Avira.OE.ServiceHost.exe
(Avira Operations GmbH & Co. KG) C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avshadow.exe
(TeamViewer GmbH) C:\Program Files\TeamViewer\TeamViewer.exe
(TeamViewer GmbH) C:\Program Files\TeamViewer\tv_w32.exe
(Kol Halashon) C:\Program Files\Kol Halashon\Kol Halashon Download Manager\KHL Download Manager.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\msiexec.exe
(Google Inc.) C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
(Google Inc.) C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
(Google Inc.) C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
(Google Inc.) C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
(Google Inc.) C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe

==================== Registry (Whitelisted) ==================

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, the registry item will be restored to default or removed. The file will not be moved.)

HKLM\...\Run: [avgnt] => C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe [702768 2014-12-16] (Avira Operations GmbH & Co. KG)
HKLM\...\Run: [Avira Systray] => C:\Program Files\Avira\My Avira\Avira.OE.Systray.exe [161584 2014-08-04] (Avira Operations GmbH & Co. KG)
HKLM\...\Run: [BlueStacks Agent] => C:\Program Files\BlueStacks\HD-Agent.exe [843480 2014-10-08] (BlueStack Systems, Inc.)
HKLM\...\Run: [Babylon Client] => C:\Program Files\Babylon\Babylon-Pro\Babylon.exe [3636816 2014-09-15] (Babylon Ltd.)
HKU\S-1-5-21-1716624538-575833653-1262826736-1000\...\Run: [RESTART_STICKY_NOTES] => C:\Windows\System32\StikyNot.exe [354304 2009-07-14] (Microsoft Corporation)
HKU\S-1-5-21-1716624538-575833653-1262826736-1000\...\MountPoints2: {1dc1ef00-588a-11e4-ab8b-002185622e85} - F:\HTC_Sync_Manager_PC.exe
HKU\S-1-5-21-1716624538-575833653-1262826736-1000\...\MountPoints2: {30bcd6cc-f2d4-11e3-9ed4-806e6f6e6963} - F:\LaunchU3.exe -a
HKU\S-1-5-18\...\RunOnce: [SPReview] => C:\Windows\System32\SPReview\SPReview.exe [280576 2014-12-13] (Microsoft Corporation)

==================== Internet (Whitelisted) ====================

(If an item is included in the fixlist, if it is a registry item it will be removed or restored to default.)

HKU\S-1-5-21-1716624538-575833653-1262826736-1000\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.msn.com/?ocid=U218DHP&pc=U218
HKU\S-1-5-21-1716624538-575833653-1262826736-1000\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page Redirect Cache = http://il.msn.com/?ocid=iehp
HKU\S-1-5-21-1716624538-575833653-1262826736-1000\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,First Home Page = http://g.msn.com/1me10IE11ENUS/WOL_WCP
BHO: Babylon IE plugin -> {9CFACCB6-2F3F-4177-94EA-0D2B72D384C1} -> C:\Program Files\Babylon\Babylon-Pro\Utils\BabylonIEPI.dll (Babylon Ltd.)
Tcpip\Parameters: [DhcpNameServer] 10.0.0.138

FireFox:
========
FF ProfilePath: C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cqylyorv.default
FF Plugin: @adobe.com/FlashPlayer -> C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_15_0_0_246.dll ()
FF Plugin: @Microsoft.com/NpCtrl,version=1.0 -> c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\5.1.30514.0\npctrl.dll ( Microsoft Corporation)
FF Plugin: @tools.google.com/Google Update;version=3 -> C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.3.25.11\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF Plugin: @tools.google.com/Google Update;version=9 -> C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.3.25.11\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF Plugin: Adobe Reader -> C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 11.0\Reader\AIR\nppdf32.dll (Adobe Systems Inc.)
FF Extension: Avira Browser Safety - C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cqylyorv.default\Extensions\[email protected] [2014-08-07]
FF Extension: AGToolbar - C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cqylyorv.default\Extensions\{75364a75-0650-4ca5-8ad1-d525dc17a1e4} [2014-12-17]
FF HKLM\...\Firefox\Extensions: [[email protected]] - C:\Program Files\Babylon\Babylon-Pro\Utils\[email protected]
FF Extension: Babylon Translation Activation - C:\Program Files\Babylon\Babylon-Pro\Utils\[email protected] [2014-12-30]

Chrome: 
=======
CHR Profile: C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default
CHR Extension: (Google Docs) - C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\aohghmighlieiainnegkcijnfilokake [2014-06-13]
CHR Extension: (Google Drive) - C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf [2014-06-13]
CHR Extension: (Google Voice Search Hotword (Beta)) - C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bepbmhgboaologfdajaanbcjmnhjmhfn [2014-07-25]
CHR Extension: (YouTube) - C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo [2014-06-13]
CHR Extension: (Google Search) - C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf [2014-06-13]
CHR Extension: (Google Wallet) - C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\nmmhkkegccagdldgiimedpiccmgmieda [2014-07-25]
CHR Extension: (Gmail) - C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia [2014-06-13]

========================== Services (Whitelisted) =================

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, the service will be removed from the registry. The file will not be moved unless listed separately.)

R2 AntiVirSchedulerService; C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe [431920 2014-12-16] (Avira Operations GmbH & Co. KG)
R2 AntiVirService; C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe [431920 2014-12-16] (Avira Operations GmbH & Co. KG)
R2 Avira.OE.ServiceHost; C:\Program Files\Avira\My Avira\Avira.OE.ServiceHost.exe [149296 2014-08-04] (Avira Operations GmbH & Co. KG)
S2 BstHdAndroidSvc; C:\Program Files\BlueStacks\HD-Service.exe [409304 2014-10-08] (BlueStack Systems, Inc.)
R2 BstHdLogRotatorSvc; C:\Program Files\BlueStacks\HD-LogRotatorService.exe [388824 2014-10-08] (BlueStack Systems, Inc.)
R2 BstHdUpdaterSvc; C:\Program Files\BlueStacks\HD-UpdaterService.exe [782040 2014-10-08] (BlueStack Systems, Inc.)
R2 hasplms; C:\Windows\system32\hasplms.exe [4609928 2013-08-01] (SafeNet Inc.)
R2 TeamViewer; C:\Program Files\TeamViewer\TeamViewer_Service.exe [5419792 2014-11-28] (TeamViewer GmbH)

==================== Drivers (Whitelisted) ====================

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, the service will be removed from the registry. The file will not be moved unless listed separately.)

R2 aksfridge; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\aksfridge.sys [376200 2013-08-01] (SafeNet Inc.)
R3 akshasp; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\akshasp.sys [244040 2013-08-01] (SafeNet Inc.)
R3 akshhl; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\akshhl.sys [53192 2013-08-01] (SafeNet Inc.)
R3 aksusb; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\aksusb.sys [296200 2013-08-01] (SafeNet Inc.)
R2 avgntflt; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\avgntflt.sys [98160 2014-12-01] (Avira Operations GmbH & Co. KG)
R1 avipbb; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\avipbb.sys [136216 2014-12-01] (Avira Operations GmbH & Co. KG)
R1 avkmgr; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\avkmgr.sys [37352 2014-06-17] (Avira Operations GmbH & Co. KG)
R2 BstHdDrv; C:\Program Files\BlueStacks\HD-Hypervisor-x86.sys [112344 2014-10-08] (BlueStack Systems)
R2 hardlock; C:\Windows\system32\drivers\hardlock.sys [608648 2013-08-01] (SafeNet Inc.)
R3 netr28u; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\netr28u.sys [657408 2009-07-14] (Ralink Technology Corp.)
R1 ssmdrv; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\ssmdrv.sys [28520 2014-06-17] (Avira GmbH)
S3 Synth3dVsc; System32\drivers\synth3dvsc.sys [X]
S3 tsusbhub; system32\drivers\tsusbhub.sys [X]
S3 VGPU; System32\drivers\rdvgkmd.sys [X]

==================== NetSvcs (Whitelisted) ===================

(If an item is included in the fixlist, it will be removed from the registry. Any associated file could be listed separately to be moved.)

==================== One Month Created Files and Folders ========

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, the file\folder will be moved.)


----------



## debbyi (Dec 4, 2014)

and the rest...

2015-01-01 20:20 - 2015-01-01 20:20 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Windows\system32\appmgmt
2015-01-01 15:34 - 2015-01-01 15:34 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\Office Genuine Advantage
2014-12-30 23:05 - 2014-12-31 00:03 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Roaming\Babylon
2014-12-30 23:05 - 2014-12-30 23:06 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Local\Babylon
2014-12-30 23:04 - 2015-01-01 20:08 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\Babylon
2014-12-30 23:04 - 2014-12-30 23:04 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Babylon
2014-12-30 23:04 - 2014-12-30 23:04 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Babylon
2014-12-30 22:10 - 2015-01-01 20:26 - 00000000 ____D () C:\FRST
2014-12-27 18:45 - 2014-12-27 18:54 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Windows\system32\MRT
2014-12-27 18:44 - 2014-11-27 16:40 - 109818608 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\MRT.exe
2014-12-25 18:32 - 2014-12-25 18:32 - 00001256 _____ () C:\Users\MALKA\dy &#1491;&#1489;&#1493;&#1512;&#1497; &#1497;&#1510;&#1495;&#1511;&#1497; - &#1511;&#1497;&#1510;&#1493;&#1512; &#1491;&#1512;&#1498;.lnk
2014-12-18 12:16 - 2014-12-13 05:33 - 00115712 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ieUnatt.exe
2014-12-17 15:14 - 2014-12-17 15:14 - 00000000 ___HD () C:\Windows\msdownld.tmp
2014-12-17 15:07 - 2014-12-17 15:07 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox
2014-12-16 23:13 - 2014-06-27 03:45 - 02285056 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msmpeg2vdec.dll
2014-12-16 17:00 - 2014-12-16 17:00 - 00000000 __SHD () C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Local\EmieUserList
2014-12-16 17:00 - 2014-12-16 17:00 - 00000000 __SHD () C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Local\EmieSiteList
2014-12-16 17:00 - 2014-12-16 17:00 - 00000000 __SHD () C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Local\EmieBrowserModeList
2014-12-16 16:57 - 2014-12-16 16:57 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\MALKA\.android
2014-12-16 15:10 - 2014-12-16 15:11 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\BlueStacks
2014-12-16 15:10 - 2014-12-16 15:11 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\BlueStacks
2014-12-16 15:10 - 2014-12-16 15:11 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\BlueStacks
2014-12-16 15:10 - 2014-12-16 15:10 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\MALKA\AppData\Local\Bluestacks
2014-12-16 12:35 - 2012-02-11 07:37 - 00317440 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\spoolsv.exe
2014-12-16 12:34 - 2014-11-22 03:48 - 00667648 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\MsSpellCheckingFacility.exe
2014-12-16 12:34 - 2014-07-09 03:29 - 00006144 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\KBDYAK.DLL
2014-12-16 12:34 - 2014-07-09 03:29 - 00006144 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\KBDTAT.DLL
2014-12-16 12:34 - 2014-07-09 03:29 - 00006144 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\KBDRU1.DLL
2014-12-16 12:34 - 2014-07-09 03:29 - 00006144 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\KBDBASH.DLL
2014-12-16 12:34 - 2014-07-09 03:29 - 00005632 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\KBDRU.DLL
2014-12-16 12:34 - 2014-07-09 00:30 - 00419992 _____ () C:\Windows\system32\locale.nls
2014-12-16 12:34 - 2014-06-24 04:59 - 01987584 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\d3d10warp.dll
2014-12-16 12:34 - 2013-11-26 10:16 - 03419136 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\d2d1.dll
2014-12-16 12:34 - 2013-11-23 20:26 - 00417792 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WMPhoto.dll
2014-12-16 12:34 - 2011-03-11 07:39 - 00143744 _____ (NVIDIA Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\nvstor.sys
2014-12-16 12:34 - 2011-03-11 07:39 - 00117120 _____ (NVIDIA Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\nvraid.sys
2014-12-16 12:34 - 2011-03-11 07:38 - 00332160 _____ (Intel Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\iaStorV.sys
2014-12-16 12:34 - 2011-03-11 07:38 - 00080256 _____ (Advanced Micro Devices) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\amdsata.sys
2014-12-16 12:34 - 2011-03-11 07:38 - 00022400 _____ (Advanced Micro Devices) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\amdxata.sys
2014-12-16 12:34 - 2011-03-11 07:33 - 01699328 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\esent.dll
2014-12-16 12:34 - 2011-03-11 07:31 - 00074240 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\fsutil.exe
2014-12-16 12:34 - 2011-03-11 06:01 - 00076288 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\USBSTOR.SYS
2014-12-16 12:34 - 2011-02-25 07:30 - 02616320 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\explorer.exe
2014-12-16 12:18 - 2014-10-18 03:33 - 03209728 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mf.dll
2014-12-16 12:18 - 2014-07-07 03:40 - 00103424 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mfps.dll
2014-12-16 12:18 - 2014-07-07 03:39 - 00050176 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\rrinstaller.exe
2014-12-16 12:18 - 2014-07-07 03:39 - 00023040 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mfpmp.exe
2014-12-16 12:18 - 2014-07-07 03:37 - 00002048 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mferror.dll
2014-12-16 12:16 - 2014-11-11 04:44 - 01230336 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WindowsCodecs.dll
2014-12-16 12:15 - 2013-04-10 01:34 - 01247744 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\DWrite.dll
2014-12-15 15:15 - 2012-07-26 05:21 - 00196608 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WUDFHost.exe
2014-12-15 15:15 - 2012-07-26 05:20 - 00613888 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WUDFx.dll
2014-12-15 15:15 - 2012-07-26 05:20 - 00172032 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WUDFPlatform.dll
2014-12-15 15:15 - 2012-07-26 05:20 - 00073216 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WUDFSvc.dll
2014-12-15 15:15 - 2012-07-26 05:20 - 00038912 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WUDFCoinstaller.dll
2014-12-15 15:15 - 2012-07-26 04:33 - 00066560 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\WUDFPf.sys
2014-12-15 15:15 - 2012-07-26 04:32 - 00155136 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\WUDFRd.sys
2014-12-15 15:15 - 2012-06-02 16:57 - 00000003 _____ () C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\MsftWdf_User_01_11_00_Inbox_Critical.Wdf
2014-12-15 15:13 - 2014-07-01 00:14 - 00008856 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\icardres.dll
2014-12-15 15:13 - 2014-06-06 08:16 - 00035480 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\TsWpfWrp.exe
2014-12-15 15:13 - 2014-03-09 23:47 - 00619672 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\icardagt.exe
2014-12-15 15:13 - 2014-03-09 23:47 - 00099480 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\infocardapi.dll
2014-12-15 15:12 - 2012-03-01 07:46 - 00019824 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\fs_rec.sys
2014-12-15 15:12 - 2012-03-01 07:29 - 00005120 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wmi.dll
2014-12-15 14:55 - 2013-05-10 06:56 - 11410432 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wmp.dll
2014-12-15 14:54 - 2013-05-10 06:56 - 12625408 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wmploc.DLL
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 19749376 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mshtml.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 12836864 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ieframe.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 04299264 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\jscript9.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 02724864 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mshtml.tlb
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 02277888 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\iertutil.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 02052096 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\inetcpl.cpl
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 01888256 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wininet.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 01307136 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\urlmon.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 01155072 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mshtmlmedia.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00710144 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ieapfltr.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00688640 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msfeeds.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00684544 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ie4uinit.exe
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00645120 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\jsIntl.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00620032 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\jscript9diag.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00616104 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ieapfltr.dat
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00610304 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\jscript.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00501248 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\vbscript.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00478208 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ieui.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00418304 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dxtmsft.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00342200 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\iedkcs32.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00337408 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\html.iec
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00285696 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dxtrans.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00233472 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\url.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00208384 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\webcheck.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00194048 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\elshyph.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00182272 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msls31.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00168960 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msrating.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00151552 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\iexpress.exe
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00139264 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wextract.exe
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00127488 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\occache.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00116736 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\iepeers.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00111616 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\IEAdvpack.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00102912 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ieetwcollector.exe
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00086016 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\iesysprep.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00083456 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\inseng.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00076288 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mshtmled.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00074240 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\SetIEInstalledDate.exe
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00071680 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\RegisterIEPKEYs.exe
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00069120 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\icardie.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00064000 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\MshtmlDac.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00062464 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\tdc.ocx
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00062464 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\iesetup.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00060416 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\JavaScriptCollectionAgent.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00056832 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\pngfilt.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00048640 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mshtmler.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00047616 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ieetwproxystub.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00047104 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\jsproxy.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00043008 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msfeedsbs.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00036352 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\imgutil.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00030720 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\iernonce.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00024576 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\licmgr10.dll
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00013312 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mshta.exe
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00012800 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msfeedssync.exe
2014-12-15 14:44 - 2014-12-15 14:44 - 00004096 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ieetwcollectorres.dll
2014-12-15 14:43 - 2014-12-15 14:43 - 01289096 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ntdll.dll
2014-12-15 14:43 - 2014-12-15 14:43 - 00640512 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\advapi32.dll
2014-12-15 14:43 - 2014-12-15 14:43 - 00619520 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\tdh.dll
2014-12-15 14:43 - 2014-12-15 14:43 - 00231424 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll
2014-12-15 14:43 - 2014-12-15 14:43 - 00069632 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\smss.exe
2014-12-15 14:43 - 2014-12-15 14:43 - 00049152 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\taskhost.exe
2014-12-15 14:43 - 2014-12-15 14:43 - 00038912 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\csrsrv.dll
2014-12-15 14:41 - 2014-12-15 14:41 - 01158144 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\XpsPrint.dll
2014-12-15 14:41 - 2014-12-15 14:41 - 01080832 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\d3d10.dll
2014-12-15 14:41 - 2014-12-15 14:41 - 00906240 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\FntCache.dll
2014-12-15 14:41 - 2014-12-15 14:41 - 00604160 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\d3d10level9.dll
2014-12-15 14:41 - 2014-12-15 14:41 - 00364544 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\XpsGdiConverter.dll
2014-12-15 14:41 - 2014-12-15 14:41 - 00293376 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dxgi.dll
2014-12-15 14:41 - 2014-12-15 14:41 - 00249856 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\d3d10_1core.dll
2014-12-15 14:41 - 2014-12-15 14:41 - 00220160 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\d3d10core.dll
2014-12-15 14:41 - 2014-12-15 14:41 - 00207872 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WindowsCodecsExt.dll
2014-12-15 14:41 - 2014-12-15 14:41 - 00187392 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\UIAnimation.dll
2014-12-15 14:41 - 2014-12-15 14:41 - 00161792 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\d3d10_1.dll
2014-12-15 14:41 - 2014-12-15 14:41 - 00010752 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-downlevel-advapi32-l1-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:41 - 2014-12-15 14:41 - 00009728 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-downlevel-shlwapi-l1-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:41 - 2014-12-15 14:41 - 00005632 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-downlevel-shlwapi-l2-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:41 - 2014-12-15 14:41 - 00005632 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-downlevel-ole32-l1-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:41 - 2014-12-15 14:41 - 00004096 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-downlevel-user32-l1-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:41 - 2014-12-15 14:41 - 00003584 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-downlevel-advapi32-l2-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:41 - 2014-12-15 14:41 - 00003072 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-downlevel-version-l1-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:41 - 2014-12-15 14:41 - 00003072 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-downlevel-shell32-l1-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:41 - 2014-12-15 14:41 - 00002560 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-downlevel-normaliz-l1-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:39 - 2014-12-15 14:39 - 01505280 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\d3d11.dll
2014-12-15 14:38 - 2014-12-17 15:15 - 00022672 _____ () C:\Windows\IE11_main.log
2014-12-15 14:10 - 2014-10-18 03:33 - 00571904 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\oleaut32.dll
2014-12-15 14:10 - 2013-10-04 03:58 - 00152576 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\SmartcardCredentialProvider.dll
2014-12-15 14:10 - 2013-10-04 03:56 - 00168960 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\credui.dll
2014-12-15 14:10 - 2013-07-09 06:52 - 00175104 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wintrust.dll
2014-12-15 14:10 - 2013-07-04 13:50 - 00530432 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\comctl32.dll
2014-12-15 14:10 - 2013-07-03 05:36 - 00055808 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\hidclass.sys
2014-12-15 14:10 - 2013-07-03 05:36 - 00025728 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\hidparse.sys
2014-12-15 14:10 - 2012-08-22 19:16 - 00712048 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\ndis.sys
2014-12-15 14:10 - 2012-07-04 21:45 - 00033280 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\RNDISMP.sys
2014-12-15 14:09 - 2014-11-11 03:32 - 00074752 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\tdx.sys
2014-12-15 14:09 - 2013-10-30 04:19 - 00301568 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msieftp.dll
2014-12-15 14:09 - 2013-02-12 05:32 - 00015872 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\usb8023.sys
2014-12-15 14:09 - 2012-11-02 07:11 - 00376832 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dpnet.dll
2014-12-15 14:09 - 2011-06-16 06:33 - 00180224 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\xmllite.dll
2014-12-15 14:09 - 2011-04-29 04:46 - 00311808 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\srv.sys
2014-12-15 14:09 - 2011-04-29 04:46 - 00310272 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\srv2.sys
2014-12-15 14:09 - 2011-04-29 04:46 - 00114688 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\srvnet.sys
2014-12-15 14:09 - 2011-02-18 07:39 - 00031232 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\prevhost.exe
2014-12-15 14:08 - 2014-11-11 04:44 - 00550912 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\kerberos.dll
2014-12-15 14:08 - 2014-11-11 04:44 - 00186880 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\pku2u.dll
2014-12-15 14:08 - 2014-08-12 03:36 - 00701440 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\IMJP10K.DLL
2014-12-15 14:08 - 2014-07-14 03:42 - 00654336 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\rpcrt4.dll
2014-12-15 14:08 - 2014-06-16 03:44 - 00730048 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\dxgkrnl.sys
2014-12-15 14:08 - 2014-06-16 03:44 - 00219072 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\dxgmms1.sys
2014-12-15 14:08 - 2014-06-16 03:40 - 00107520 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\cdd.dll
2014-12-15 14:08 - 2014-03-26 16:27 - 01389056 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msxml6.dll
2014-12-15 14:08 - 2014-03-26 16:25 - 00002048 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msxml6r.dll
2014-12-15 14:08 - 2014-03-04 11:20 - 03969984 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ntkrnlpa.exe
2014-12-15 14:08 - 2014-03-04 11:20 - 03914176 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
2014-12-15 14:08 - 2014-03-04 11:17 - 00538112 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\objsel.dll
2014-12-15 14:08 - 2014-03-04 11:17 - 00293376 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\KernelBase.dll
2014-12-15 14:08 - 2014-03-04 11:17 - 00051200 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\cngprovider.dll
2014-12-15 14:08 - 2014-03-04 11:17 - 00049664 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\adprovider.dll
2014-12-15 14:08 - 2014-03-04 11:17 - 00048128 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\capiprovider.dll
2014-12-15 14:08 - 2014-03-04 11:17 - 00047616 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dpapiprovider.dll
2014-12-15 14:08 - 2014-03-04 11:17 - 00036864 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dimsroam.dll
2014-12-15 14:08 - 2014-03-04 11:17 - 00035328 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wincredprovider.dll
2014-12-15 14:08 - 2013-10-19 03:36 - 00159232 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\imagehlp.dll
2014-12-15 14:08 - 2013-10-12 04:04 - 00121856 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wshom.ocx
2014-12-15 14:08 - 2013-10-12 04:03 - 00163840 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\scrrun.dll
2014-12-15 14:08 - 2013-10-12 03:15 - 00141824 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wscript.exe
2014-12-15 14:08 - 2013-10-12 03:15 - 00126976 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe
2014-12-15 14:08 - 2013-01-24 06:47 - 00196328 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\fvevol.sys
2014-12-15 14:08 - 2011-03-03 07:38 - 00270336 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dnsapi.dll
2014-12-15 14:08 - 2011-03-03 07:38 - 00132608 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dnsrslvr.dll
2014-12-15 14:08 - 2011-03-03 07:36 - 00028672 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dnscacheugc.exe
2014-12-15 14:07 - 2014-10-14 03:50 - 02363904 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msi.dll
2014-12-15 14:07 - 2014-08-23 03:46 - 00305152 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\gdi32.dll
2014-12-15 14:07 - 2014-08-21 08:26 - 01237504 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msxml3.dll
2014-12-15 14:07 - 2014-08-21 08:23 - 00002048 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msxml3r.dll
2014-12-15 14:07 - 2013-05-10 05:20 - 00024576 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\cryptdlg.dll
2014-12-15 14:07 - 2012-08-21 22:12 - 00245760 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\OxpsConverter.exe
2014-12-15 14:07 - 2011-12-30 07:27 - 00478720 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\timedate.cpl
2014-12-15 14:07 - 2011-08-17 06:24 - 00465408 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\psisdecd.dll
2014-12-15 14:07 - 2011-08-17 06:19 - 00075776 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\psisrndr.ax
2014-12-15 14:07 - 2011-05-24 12:44 - 00293376 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\umpnpmgr.dll
2014-12-15 14:06 - 2014-10-10 02:45 - 02379264 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\win32k.sys
2014-12-15 14:06 - 2014-10-03 03:44 - 00475136 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\audiosrv.dll
2014-12-15 14:06 - 2014-10-03 03:44 - 00442880 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\AUDIOKSE.dll
2014-12-15 14:06 - 2014-10-03 03:44 - 00374784 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\AudioEng.dll
2014-12-15 14:06 - 2014-10-03 03:44 - 00275968 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\EncDump.dll
2014-12-15 14:06 - 2014-10-03 03:44 - 00195584 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\AudioSes.dll
2014-12-15 14:06 - 2014-09-19 11:23 - 00259584 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msv1_0.dll
2014-12-15 14:06 - 2014-09-19 11:23 - 00248832 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\schannel.dll
2014-12-15 14:06 - 2014-09-19 11:23 - 00221184 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ncrypt.dll
2014-12-15 14:06 - 2014-09-19 11:23 - 00172032 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wdigest.dll
2014-12-15 14:06 - 2014-09-19 11:23 - 00065536 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\TSpkg.dll
2014-12-15 14:06 - 2014-09-19 11:23 - 00017408 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\credssp.dll
2014-12-15 14:06 - 2014-09-04 07:04 - 00372736 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\rastls.dll
2014-12-15 14:06 - 2014-01-28 04:07 - 00185344 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wwansvc.dll
2014-12-15 14:06 - 2013-08-28 02:57 - 00434688 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\scavengeui.dll
2014-12-15 14:06 - 2013-07-20 12:33 - 00102608 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\PresentationCFFRasterizerNative_v0300.dll
2014-12-15 14:06 - 2013-06-06 06:52 - 00026112 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\lpk.dll
2014-12-15 14:06 - 2013-06-06 06:51 - 00070656 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\fontsub.dll
2014-12-15 14:06 - 2013-06-06 06:50 - 00010240 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dciman32.dll
2014-12-15 14:06 - 2013-06-06 05:01 - 00295424 _____ (Adobe Systems Incorporated) C:\Windows\system32\atmfd.dll
2014-12-15 14:06 - 2013-06-06 05:01 - 00034304 _____ (Adobe Systems) C:\Windows\system32\atmlib.dll
2014-12-15 14:06 - 2013-05-13 05:08 - 00903168 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\certutil.exe
2014-12-15 14:06 - 2013-05-13 05:08 - 00043008 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\certenc.dll
2014-12-15 14:06 - 2013-04-26 06:55 - 00492544 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\win32spl.dll
2014-12-15 14:06 - 2013-03-19 05:33 - 00040960 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wwanprotdim.dll
2014-12-15 14:06 - 2011-08-27 06:26 - 00233472 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\oleacc.dll
2014-12-15 14:06 - 2011-07-09 04:30 - 00223744 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\mrxsmb10.sys
2014-12-15 14:06 - 2011-05-03 06:30 - 00741376 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\inetcomm.dll
2014-12-15 14:06 - 2011-04-27 04:17 - 00123904 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\mrxsmb.sys
2014-12-15 14:06 - 2011-04-27 04:17 - 00096768 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\mrxsmb20.sys
2014-12-15 14:05 - 2014-11-08 04:45 - 00002048 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\tzres.dll
2014-12-15 14:05 - 2014-09-25 03:40 - 00519680 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\qdvd.dll
2014-12-15 14:05 - 2014-06-18 03:51 - 00646144 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\osk.exe
2014-12-15 14:05 - 2014-02-04 04:07 - 00234432 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\msiscsi.sys
2014-12-15 14:05 - 2014-02-04 04:07 - 00149440 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\storport.sys
2014-12-15 14:05 - 2014-02-04 04:07 - 00027072 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\Diskdump.sys
2014-12-15 14:05 - 2014-02-04 04:00 - 00002048 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\iologmsg.dll
2014-12-15 14:05 - 2012-10-03 18:42 - 00242176 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\nlasvc.dll
2014-12-15 14:05 - 2012-10-03 18:42 - 00175104 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\netcorehc.dll
2014-12-15 14:05 - 2012-10-03 18:42 - 00156672 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ncsi.dll
2014-12-15 14:05 - 2012-10-03 18:42 - 00052224 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\nlaapi.dll
2014-12-15 14:05 - 2012-10-03 18:42 - 00018944 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\netevent.dll
2014-12-15 14:05 - 2012-10-03 18:40 - 00499712 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\iphlpsvc.dll
2014-12-15 14:05 - 2012-10-03 17:21 - 00035328 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\tcpipreg.sys
2014-12-15 14:05 - 2012-07-04 23:16 - 00057344 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\netapi32.dll
2014-12-15 14:05 - 2012-07-04 23:14 - 00102912 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\browser.dll
2014-12-15 14:05 - 2012-07-04 23:14 - 00041984 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\browcli.dll
2014-12-15 14:05 - 2012-06-06 07:03 - 00805376 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\cdosys.dll
2014-12-15 14:05 - 2012-05-05 09:46 - 00400896 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\srcore.dll
2014-12-15 14:05 - 2011-10-15 07:38 - 00534528 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\EncDec.dll
2014-12-15 14:05 - 2011-05-04 06:34 - 01549312 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\tquery.dll
2014-12-15 14:05 - 2011-05-04 06:32 - 01401344 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mssrch.dll
2014-12-15 14:05 - 2011-05-04 06:32 - 00666624 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mssvp.dll
2014-12-15 14:05 - 2011-05-04 06:32 - 00337408 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mssph.dll
2014-12-15 14:05 - 2011-05-04 06:32 - 00197120 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mssphtb.dll
2014-12-15 14:05 - 2011-05-04 06:32 - 00059392 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msscntrs.dll
2014-12-15 14:05 - 2011-05-04 06:28 - 00427520 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
2014-12-15 14:05 - 2011-05-04 06:28 - 00164352 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\SearchProtocolHost.exe
2014-12-15 14:05 - 2011-05-04 06:28 - 00086528 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
2014-12-15 14:05 - 2011-02-12 07:35 - 00191488 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\FXSCOVER.exe
2014-12-15 14:04 - 2014-08-01 13:35 - 00793600 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\TSWorkspace.dll
2014-12-15 14:04 - 2014-06-19 00:23 - 01131664 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dfshim.dll
2014-12-15 14:04 - 2014-06-19 00:23 - 00156824 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mscorier.dll
2014-12-15 14:04 - 2014-06-19 00:23 - 00081560 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mscories.dll
2014-12-15 14:04 - 2014-06-06 11:44 - 00509440 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\qedit.dll
2014-12-15 14:04 - 2014-06-03 11:30 - 00101824 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\consent.exe
2014-12-15 14:04 - 2014-06-03 11:29 - 01805824 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\authui.dll
2014-12-15 14:04 - 2014-06-03 11:29 - 00337408 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msihnd.dll
2014-12-15 14:04 - 2014-05-30 08:36 - 00338944 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\afd.sys
2014-12-15 14:04 - 2014-04-05 04:25 - 01294272 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\tcpip.sys
2014-12-15 14:04 - 2014-04-05 04:24 - 00187840 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\FWPKCLNT.SYS
2014-12-15 14:04 - 2014-01-24 04:18 - 01212352 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\ntfs.sys
2014-12-15 14:04 - 2013-11-26 13:11 - 00240576 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\netio.sys
2014-12-15 14:04 - 2013-10-04 03:49 - 00081408 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\drmk.sys
2014-12-15 14:04 - 2013-10-04 03:17 - 00177152 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\portcls.sys
2014-12-15 14:04 - 2013-07-25 10:57 - 01620992 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WMVDECOD.DLL
2014-12-15 14:04 - 2012-12-07 14:26 - 00308736 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Wpc.dll
2014-12-15 14:04 - 2012-12-07 14:20 - 02576384 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\gameux.dll
2014-12-15 14:04 - 2012-12-07 12:46 - 00055296 _____ (Microsoft) C:\Windows\system32\cero.rs
2014-12-15 14:04 - 2012-12-07 12:46 - 00051712 _____ (Microsoft) C:\Windows\system32\esrb.rs
2014-12-15 14:04 - 2012-12-07 12:46 - 00046592 _____ (Microsoft) C:\Windows\system32\fpb.rs
2014-12-15 14:04 - 2012-12-07 12:46 - 00045568 _____ (Microsoft) C:\Windows\system32\oflc-nz.rs
2014-12-15 14:04 - 2012-12-07 12:46 - 00044544 _____ (Microsoft) C:\Windows\system32\pegibbfc.rs
2014-12-15 14:04 - 2012-12-07 12:46 - 00043520 _____ (Microsoft) C:\Windows\system32\csrr.rs
2014-12-15 14:04 - 2012-12-07 12:46 - 00040960 _____ (Microsoft) C:\Windows\system32\cob-au.rs
2014-12-15 14:04 - 2012-12-07 12:46 - 00030720 _____ (Microsoft) C:\Windows\system32\usk.rs
2014-12-15 14:04 - 2012-12-07 12:46 - 00023552 _____ (Microsoft) C:\Windows\system32\oflc.rs
2014-12-15 14:04 - 2012-12-07 12:46 - 00021504 _____ (Microsoft) C:\Windows\system32\grb.rs
2014-12-15 14:04 - 2012-12-07 12:46 - 00020480 _____ (Microsoft) C:\Windows\system32\pegi-pt.rs
2014-12-15 14:04 - 2012-12-07 12:46 - 00020480 _____ (Microsoft) C:\Windows\system32\pegi-fi.rs
2014-12-15 14:04 - 2012-12-07 12:46 - 00020480 _____ (Microsoft) C:\Windows\system32\pegi.rs
2014-12-15 14:04 - 2012-12-07 12:46 - 00015360 _____ (Microsoft) C:\Windows\system32\djctq.rs
2014-12-15 14:04 - 2011-10-26 06:32 - 01328128 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\quartz.dll
2014-12-15 14:04 - 2010-12-23 07:54 - 00850944 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\sbe.dll
2014-12-15 14:04 - 2010-12-23 07:54 - 00642048 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\CPFilters.dll
2014-12-15 14:04 - 2010-12-23 07:50 - 00199680 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mpg2splt.ax
2014-12-15 14:03 - 2014-10-30 03:45 - 00155136 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\charmap.exe
2014-12-15 14:03 - 2014-10-25 03:32 - 00067584 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\packager.dll
2014-12-15 14:03 - 2013-10-12 04:03 - 00656896 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\nshwfp.dll
2014-12-15 14:03 - 2013-10-12 04:01 - 00679424 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\IKEEXT.DLL
2014-12-15 14:03 - 2013-10-12 04:01 - 00216576 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\FWPUCLNT.DLL
2014-12-15 14:03 - 2013-08-05 03:56 - 00133056 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\ataport.sys
2014-12-15 14:03 - 2013-07-26 03:55 - 00180224 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\shdocvw.dll
2014-12-15 14:03 - 2013-07-04 13:57 - 00205824 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WebClnt.dll
2014-12-15 14:03 - 2013-07-04 13:51 - 00081920 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\davclnt.dll
2014-12-15 14:03 - 2013-07-04 11:48 - 00115712 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\mrxdav.sys
2014-12-15 14:03 - 2012-09-26 00:47 - 00078336 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\synceng.dll
2014-12-15 14:03 - 2012-05-14 06:33 - 00769024 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\localspl.dll
2014-12-15 14:03 - 2012-05-01 06:44 - 00164352 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\profsvc.dll
2014-12-15 14:03 - 2012-03-17 09:27 - 00056176 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\partmgr.sys
2014-12-15 14:03 - 2012-01-04 10:58 - 00442880 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ntshrui.dll
2014-12-15 14:03 - 2011-12-16 09:52 - 00690688 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msvcrt.dll
2014-12-15 14:03 - 2011-11-17 07:35 - 00314880 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\webio.dll
2014-12-15 14:03 - 2011-06-15 10:55 - 00319488 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\odbcjt32.dll
2014-12-15 14:03 - 2011-06-15 10:55 - 00163840 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\odbctrac.dll
2014-12-15 14:03 - 2011-06-15 10:55 - 00122880 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\odbccp32.dll
2014-12-15 14:03 - 2011-06-15 10:55 - 00086016 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\odbccu32.dll
2014-12-15 14:03 - 2011-06-15 10:55 - 00081920 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\odbccr32.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2014-07-17 03:40 - 00157696 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\winsta.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2014-07-17 03:39 - 03221504 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mstscax.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2014-07-17 03:39 - 01051136 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mstsc.exe
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2014-07-17 03:39 - 00919552 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\rdpcorets.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2014-07-17 03:39 - 00304128 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\winlogon.exe
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2014-07-17 03:39 - 00131584 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\aaclient.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2014-07-17 03:39 - 00130048 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\rdpcorekmts.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2014-07-17 03:03 - 00184320 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\rdpwd.sys
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2014-07-17 03:02 - 00031232 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\tssecsrv.sys
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2014-06-25 03:41 - 12874240 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\shell32.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2014-04-25 04:06 - 00626688 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\usp10.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2014-03-04 11:17 - 00868352 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\kernel32.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2014-01-29 04:06 - 00381440 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wer.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-12-04 04:03 - 00428032 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\secproc.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-12-04 04:03 - 00423936 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\secproc_isv.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-12-04 04:03 - 00087040 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\secproc_ssp_isv.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-12-04 04:03 - 00087040 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\secproc_ssp.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-12-04 04:02 - 00390144 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msdrm.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-12-04 03:54 - 00594944 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\RMActivate_isv.exe
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-12-04 03:54 - 00572416 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\RMActivate.exe
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-12-04 03:54 - 00510976 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\RMActivate_ssp.exe
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-12-04 03:54 - 00508928 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\RMActivate_ssp_isv.exe
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-11-27 03:14 - 00258560 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\usbhub.sys
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-11-27 03:13 - 00284672 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\usbport.sys
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-11-27 03:13 - 00076288 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\usbccgp.sys
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-11-27 03:13 - 00043520 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\usbehci.sys
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-11-27 03:13 - 00024064 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\usbuhci.sys
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-11-27 03:13 - 00020480 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\usbohci.sys
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-11-27 03:13 - 00006016 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\usbd.sys
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-10-05 21:57 - 01168384 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\crypt32.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-08-02 03:50 - 00169984 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\winsrv.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-08-02 03:48 - 00005120 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-file-l1-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-08-02 03:48 - 00004608 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-processthreads-l1-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-08-02 03:48 - 00004096 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-sysinfo-l1-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-08-02 03:48 - 00004096 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-synch-l1-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-08-02 03:48 - 00004096 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-misc-l1-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-08-02 03:48 - 00004096 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-localregistry-l1-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-08-02 03:48 - 00004096 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-localization-l1-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-08-02 03:48 - 00003584 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-processenvironment-l1-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-08-02 03:48 - 00003584 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-namedpipe-l1-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-08-02 03:48 - 00003584 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-memory-l1-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-08-02 03:48 - 00003584 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-libraryloader-l1-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-08-02 03:48 - 00003584 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-interlocked-l1-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-08-02 03:48 - 00003584 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-heap-l1-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-08-02 03:48 - 00003072 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-string-l1-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-08-02 03:48 - 00003072 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-rtlsupport-l1-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-08-02 03:48 - 00003072 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-profile-l1-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-08-02 03:48 - 00003072 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-io-l1-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-08-02 03:48 - 00003072 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-handle-l1-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-08-02 03:48 - 00003072 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-fibers-l1-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-08-02 03:48 - 00003072 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-errorhandling-l1-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-08-02 03:48 - 00003072 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-delayload-l1-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-08-02 03:48 - 00003072 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-debug-l1-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-08-02 03:48 - 00003072 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-datetime-l1-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-08-02 03:48 - 00003072 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-console-l1-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-08-02 02:52 - 00271360 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\conhost.exe
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-08-02 02:43 - 00006144 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-security-base-l1-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-08-02 02:43 - 00004608 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-threadpool-l1-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-08-02 02:43 - 00003584 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-xstate-l1-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-08-02 02:43 - 00003072 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-util-l1-1-0.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-07-12 12:07 - 00086016 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\usbcir.sys
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-07-09 06:46 - 00140288 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\cryptsvc.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-07-09 06:46 - 00103936 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\cryptnet.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-06-26 00:56 - 00527064 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\Wdf01000.sys
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2013-02-15 05:25 - 00036864 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\tsgqec.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2012-11-29 00:57 - 00047720 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\WdfLdr.sys
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2012-11-29 00:57 - 00009728 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Wdfres.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2012-11-29 00:57 - 00000003 _____ () C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\MsftWdf_Kernel_01011_Inbox_Critical.Wdf
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2012-10-09 19:40 - 00193536 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dhcpcore6.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2012-10-09 19:40 - 00044032 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dhcpcsvc6.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2012-04-26 06:45 - 00058880 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\rdpwsx.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2012-04-26 06:41 - 00008192 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\rdrmemptylst.exe
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2011-03-11 07:33 - 01164288 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mfc42u.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2011-03-11 07:33 - 01137664 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mfc42.dll
2014-12-15 14:02 - 2011-02-23 06:47 - 00069632 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\bowser.sys
2014-12-15 14:01 - 2014-10-14 03:56 - 00136632 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\ksecpkg.sys
2014-12-15 14:01 - 2014-10-14 03:50 - 01059840 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\lsasrv.dll
2014-12-15 14:01 - 2014-10-14 03:50 - 00523776 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\termsrv.dll
2014-12-15 14:01 - 2014-10-14 03:47 - 00146432 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msaudite.dll
2014-12-15 14:01 - 2014-10-14 03:46 - 00681984 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\adtschema.dll
2014-12-15 14:01 - 2014-04-12 04:15 - 00067520 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\ksecdd.sys
2014-12-15 14:01 - 2014-04-12 04:12 - 00100352 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\sspicli.dll
2014-12-15 14:01 - 2014-04-12 04:12 - 00022016 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\secur32.dll
2014-12-15 14:01 - 2014-04-12 04:12 - 00015872 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\sspisrv.dll
2014-12-15 14:01 - 2014-04-12 04:11 - 00022528 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe
2014-12-15 14:01 - 2013-07-04 14:16 - 00369848 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\cng.sys
2014-12-15 14:01 - 2013-02-27 06:49 - 00047104 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\appinfo.dll
2014-12-15 13:40 - 2014-10-03 03:45 - 01177088 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WsmSvc.dll
2014-12-15 13:40 - 2014-10-03 03:45 - 00248832 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WSManMigrationPlugin.dll
2014-12-15 13:40 - 2014-10-03 03:45 - 00214016 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WsmWmiPl.dll
2014-12-15 13:40 - 2014-10-03 03:45 - 00145920 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WsmAuto.dll
2014-12-15 13:40 - 2014-10-03 03:44 - 00198656 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WSManHTTPConfig.exe
2014-12-15 13:37 - 2012-02-17 07:34 - 00826880 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\rdpcore.dll
2014-12-15 13:37 - 2012-02-17 06:13 - 00024576 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\tdtcp.sys
2014-12-15 13:25 - 2014-05-14 18:23 - 01973728 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wuaueng.dll
2014-12-15 13:25 - 2014-05-14 18:23 - 00581600 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wuapi.dll
2014-12-15 13:25 - 2014-05-14 18:23 - 00054240 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wuauclt.exe
2014-12-15 13:25 - 2014-05-14 18:23 - 00045536 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wups2.dll
2014-12-15 13:25 - 2014-05-14 18:23 - 00036320 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wups.dll
2014-12-15 13:25 - 2014-05-14 18:17 - 02425856 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wucltux.dll
2014-12-15 13:25 - 2014-05-14 18:17 - 00092672 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wudriver.dll
2014-12-15 13:25 - 2014-05-14 09:23 - 00179656 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wuwebv.dll
2014-12-15 13:25 - 2014-05-14 09:17 - 00033792 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wuapp.exe
2014-12-14 11:45 - 2014-12-14 11:45 - 00002441 _____ () C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Adobe Reader XI.lnk
2014-12-14 11:44 - 2014-12-14 12:37 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\Adobe
2014-12-14 11:44 - 2014-12-14 11:44 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe
2014-12-14 11:44 - 2014-12-14 11:44 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Adobe
2014-12-13 21:19 - 2014-12-13 21:19 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Windows\system32\SPReview
2014-12-13 21:18 - 2014-12-13 21:18 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Windows\system32\EventProviders
2014-12-13 19:25 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 01159168 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\sysmain.dll
2014-12-13 19:25 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00253952 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\spwizui.dll
2014-12-13 19:25 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00120320 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\tssrvlic.dll
2014-12-13 19:25 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00011776 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\TsUsbRedirectionGroupPolicyExtension.dll
2014-12-13 19:25 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00954752 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mfc40.dll
2014-12-13 19:25 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00954288 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mfc40u.dll
2014-12-13 19:25 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00053760 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\LSCSHostPolicy.dll
2014-12-13 19:25 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00080896 _____ () C:\Windows\system32\RDVGHelper.exe
2014-12-13 19:25 - 2010-11-20 12:24 - 00052224 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\TsUsbFlt.sys
2014-12-13 19:25 - 2010-11-05 03:58 - 00297808 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mscoree.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:36 - 01077248 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Narrator.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:36 - 00107008 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\NAPHLPR.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:36 - 00046080 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\NAPCRYPT.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:32 - 05066752 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\AuthFWSnapin.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:30 - 00245632 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\volsnap.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:30 - 00175360 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\vmbus.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:30 - 00173440 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\rdyboost.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:30 - 00160128 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\vhdmp.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:30 - 00153984 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\pci.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:30 - 00140160 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\scsiport.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:30 - 00130432 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\mpio.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:30 - 00116096 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\msdsm.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:30 - 00085376 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\sbp2port.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:30 - 00078208 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\mountmgr.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:30 - 00053120 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\volmgr.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:30 - 00053120 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\termdd.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:30 - 00040704 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\vmstorfl.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:30 - 00028032 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\storvsc.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:30 - 00028032 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\msahci.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:29 - 02217856 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\bootres.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:29 - 00520064 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:29 - 00274304 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\acpi.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:29 - 00194432 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\halmacpi.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:29 - 00194432 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\hal.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:29 - 00137088 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\halacpi.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:29 - 00043392 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\winhv.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:29 - 00014208 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\hwpolicy.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:24 - 00690680 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ci.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:24 - 00508904 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\winload.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:24 - 00442720 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\winresume.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:24 - 00271664 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\fveapi.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:23 - 00144768 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\basecsp.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 02983424 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\UIRibbon.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 02755072 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\themeui.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 02311168 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wpdshext.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 02202624 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\SensorsCpl.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 02157568 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\themecpl.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 02146304 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\SyncCenter.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 01712640 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\xpsservices.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 01667584 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\setupapi.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 01624064 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WMPEncEn.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 01363456 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Query.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 01326592 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wlanpref.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 01227776 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wdc.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 01128448 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\vssapi.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 01115136 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\RacEngn.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 01086976 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wevtsvc.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 01063936 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\werconcpl.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 01003008 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WMNetMgr.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00974336 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\sppobjs.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00933376 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Vault.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00907776 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\sdengin2.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00902656 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WMADMOD.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00811520 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\user32.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00782336 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\webservices.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00778240 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\sqlsrv32.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00766464 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wpccpl.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00755200 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\sud.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00750592 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\schedsvc.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00750080 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\sdcpl.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00739328 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WMSPDMOD.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00738816 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wmpmde.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00697344 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\SmiEngine.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00646144 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\SearchFolder.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00638976 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\VAN.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00616960 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wmdrmsdk.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00600064 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\usercpl.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00577024 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wpd_ci.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00551424 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\samsrv.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00541184 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WMVSDECD.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00507392 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wmdrmdev.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00505856 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\taskschd.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00473600 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\riched20.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00464896 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\scrptadm.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00463360 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wiaservc.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00458752 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WSDApi.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00444928 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wvc.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00436736 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wmdrmnet.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00428544 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\shwebsvc.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00428032 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wlanmsm.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00416768 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wiadefui.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00412160 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\sppwinob.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00411648 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wlangpui.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00410624 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\systemcpl.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00410112 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wlanui.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00406528 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wimgapi.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00380416 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\sxs.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00376832 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\rpcss.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00363520 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\StructuredQuery.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00352768 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\termmgr.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00352768 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\spwizeng.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00352256 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wmpeffects.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00351232 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wmicmiplugin.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00351232 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\winhttp.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00350720 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WPDSp.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00350208 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\shlwapi.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00346624 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\untfs.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00335872 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WinSATAPI.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00328192 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\shsvcs.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00327680 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\zipfldr.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00318976 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\raschap.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00316416 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\sharemediacpl.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00309760 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\sqlcese30.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00307712 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\scesrv.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00305152 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\taskcomp.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00301568 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\srchadmin.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00299520 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wmpdxm.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00286208 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\rasmans.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00276992 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wcncsvc.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00270848 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\tsmf.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00269824 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Wldap32.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00257024 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\srrstr.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00247808 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ReAgent.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00246272 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\scansetting.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00242176 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\vpnike.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00242176 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\tapisrv.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00233472 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\taskbarcpl.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00228352 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\stobject.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00222208 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wavemsp.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00220160 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\SndVolSSO.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00206848 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ws2_32.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00206848 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\upnp.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00202240 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\unattend.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00198144 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wpdwcn.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00198144 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\sysclass.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00196608 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wwanconn.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00196096 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\vaultsvc.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00194048 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\winmm.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00193536 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\sppcomapi.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00189952 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wdscore.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00189952 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\sqmapi.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00186368 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\rdpencom.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00182272 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wmpsrcwp.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00181760 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\tcpipcfg.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00176640 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\rasppp.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00175616 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\scecli.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00172544 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\spp.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00171008 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\umrdp.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00168960 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\srvsvc.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00160256 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\vdsbas.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00159232 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\syncui.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00154624 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\tscfgwmi.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00151040 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\vdsutil.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00146944 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\remotepg.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00146432 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\twext.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00144384 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wmpps.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00140800 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\rdpendp.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00139264 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\rpchttp.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00135680 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\recovery.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00135168 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\XpsRasterService.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00134656 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WinSCard.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00133632 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\tspubwmi.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00125952 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\sdrsvc.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00119808 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\umpo.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00118784 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\uxlib.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00115712 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\sppnp.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00115712 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\setupcln.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00113664 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\SessEnv.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00111104 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\shsetup.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00109568 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wiavideo.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00109056 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\t2embed.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00108032 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\shacct.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00105984 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00105472 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wmpshell.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00100864 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\sppinst.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00090112 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\srvcli.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00085504 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wpdbusenum.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00084480 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wkssvc.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00082944 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\thumbcache.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00081920 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\userenv.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00080896 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\QUTIL.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00078848 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\UserAccountControlSettings.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00073216 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\TabSvc.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00072192 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\regapi.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00071168 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\resutils.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00069632 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\tlscsp.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00069632 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\rastapi.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00061952 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\spbcd.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00059392 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\unimdmat.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00056832 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\vfwwdm32.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00053760 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\sppuinotify.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00052224 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\rdpd3d.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00051712 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wsnmp32.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00051712 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wscapi.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00051200 _____ (Twain Working Group) C:\Windows\twain_32.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00051200 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\samcli.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00050688 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\umb.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00050176 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\setbcdlocale.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00047104 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wkscli.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00046592 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WavDest.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00046080 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\RpcRtRemote.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00040448 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wtsapi32.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00037376 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\rtutils.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00036352 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wshbth.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00035840 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\shimgvw.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00033280 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wiarpc.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00033280 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\TsUsbGDCoInstaller.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00031744 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wdiasqmmodule.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00031744 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\utildll.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00025600 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\vpnikeapi.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00021504 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wsdchngr.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00021504 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\TRAPI.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00021504 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\rdprefdrvapi.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00020992 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\shgina.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00019968 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\spopk.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00019456 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\sisbkup.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00017408 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\schedcli.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00014848 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\syssetup.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00014336 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\slwga.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00012288 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\tsbyuv.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00011264 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wshirda.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00010752 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\shunimpl.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00009728 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\sscore.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00008704 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\riched32.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00008704 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\rdpcfgex.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00004096 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msdxm.ocx
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00004096 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dxmasf.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 02504192 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WMVCORE.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 02494464 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\netshell.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 02130944 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\networkmap.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 01750528 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\pnidui.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 01661440 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\networkexplorer.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 01644032 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\netcenter.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 01508864 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\pla.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 01414144 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ole32.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 01160192 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\OpcServices.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 01111552 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\onexui.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00988160 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\propsys.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00932352 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\printui.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00859648 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\OobeFldr.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00801280 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\NaturalLanguage6.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00600576 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\PerfCenterCPL.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00585728 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\qmgr.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00573440 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\odbc32.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00563712 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\netlogon.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00547840 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\PortableDeviceApi.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00441856 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\powercpl.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00427520 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\PortableDeviceStatus.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00406528 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\netcfgx.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00395264 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\prnfldr.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00346112 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\nshipsec.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00330240 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\QAGENTRT.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00324608 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\puiobj.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00297472 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ntprint.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00295424 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\photowiz.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00283136 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\qdv.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00236544 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\pdh.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00225792 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\netdiagfx.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00218112 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\OnLineIDCpl.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00206848 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\qasf.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00199168 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\onex.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00190976 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\qcap.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00183296 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\PortableDeviceSyncProvider.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00175616 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\netplwiz.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00174592 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ocsetapi.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00171520 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\QAGENT.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00167936 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\QSHVHOST.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00166400 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\netiohlp.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00165376 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\provsvc.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00161792 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\netjoin.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00136192 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mydocs.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00121344 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\sppc.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00120320 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\prntvpt.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00117248 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\netid.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00116736 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\prncache.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00099328 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\QSVRMGMT.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00090112 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\olepro32.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00078848 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\nci.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00077824 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\olethk32.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00071680 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\QCLIPROV.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00069120 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ntlanman.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00068096 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\napdsnap.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00060928 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ncryptui.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00046592 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\pdhui.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00040960 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\odbcconf.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00032768 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\PrintIsolationProxy.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00028672 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\profprov.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00022528 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\netutils.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00017408 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\perfts.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00011776 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\nrpsrv.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:20 - 00008192 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\spwmp.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 02291712 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\MSVidCtl.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 02151936 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mmcndmgr.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 01493504 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ExplorerFrame.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 01066496 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msdtctm.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00856576 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\FirewallControlPanel.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00830464 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\MSMPEG2ENC.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00828928 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\fontext.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00732160 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\imapi2fs.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00727040 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mcmde.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00593408 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\gpsvc.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00592384 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msftedit.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00584192 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\gpprefcl.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00566272 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\MPSSVC.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00504320 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msscp.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00488448 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\evr.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00481792 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mscms.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00430080 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\FXSTIFF.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00429056 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\localsec.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00417792 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msdri.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00414208 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mspbda.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00400896 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ipsmsnap.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00392192 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\imapi2.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00350208 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\IPSECSVC.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00320512 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mtxclu.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00320512 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Faultrep.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00312832 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\hgcpl.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00296448 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mfds.dll


----------



## debbyi (Dec 4, 2014)

and more.. note: all this is after removing the above programs.

2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00271360 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\iprtrmgr.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00268800 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mprddm.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00266752 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\MediaMetadataHandler.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00265216 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msnetobj.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00226304 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\MSAC3ENC.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00219648 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\iTVData.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00213504 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\MMDevAPI.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00209920 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mstask.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00206336 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\framedynos.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00202752 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\framedyn.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00202240 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\input.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00196608 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mfreadwrite.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00194560 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ListSvc.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00176128 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msorcl32.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00176128 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\MFPlay.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00175104 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\fvecpl.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00172032 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\iasrad.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00167936 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msutb.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00158720 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mprapi.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00158720 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\itircl.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00155136 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\hgprint.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00148992 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ifsutil.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00127488 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\logoncli.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00126464 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\inetpp.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00124416 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\fde.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00122880 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\iasrecst.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00120320 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msvfw32.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00118272 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\imm32.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00103936 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\IPHLPAPI.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00101888 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\migisol.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00098304 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\fphc.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00093696 _____ (Windows (R) Codename Longhorn DDK provider) C:\Windows\system32\fms.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00084480 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mciavi32.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00082944 _____ (Radius Inc.) C:\Windows\system32\iccvid.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00078848 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\iasacct.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00076800 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mapistub.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00076800 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mapi32.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00071168 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\KMSVC.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00068096 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Mcx2Svc.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00066560 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\hbaapi.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00059904 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\fdeploy.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00052736 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\inetmib1.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00050176 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\iyuv_32.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00042496 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mimefilt.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00041984 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\luainstall.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00039424 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\FXSMON.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00036352 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mciqtz32.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00034816 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\httpapi.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00034304 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msasn1.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00031744 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msvidc32.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00030720 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msdmo.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00028672 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\iscsium.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00022528 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msyuv.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00022528 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\HotStartUserAgent.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00021504 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\lsmproxy.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00015872 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\icaapi.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00013312 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\muifontsetup.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:19 - 00013312 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msrle32.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 03727872 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\accessibilitycpl.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 02522624 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dbgeng.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 01828352 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\d3d9.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 01555456 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\certmgr.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 01400320 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\DxpTaskSync.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 01371136 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dwmcore.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 01334272 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\CertEnroll.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 01188864 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\DiagCpl.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 01040384 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Display.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 01003520 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\cryptui.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00863744 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\diagperf.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00854016 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dbghelp.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00762880 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\azroles.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00744448 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ActionCenter.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00743424 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\blackbox.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00740864 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\batmeter.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00685056 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dsuiext.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00665600 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\AuxiliaryDisplayCpl.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00630784 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\DXPTaskRingtone.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00546304 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\cscsvc.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00537600 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ActionCenterCPL.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00494592 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\BFE.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00485888 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\comdlg32.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00484864 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\DeviceCenter.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00438272 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\AdmTmpl.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00428032 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\biocpl.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00418816 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\cscui.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00402944 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\drmmgrtn.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00399872 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\DXP.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00342016 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\certcli.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00339968 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\appmgr.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00333824 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dot3ui.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00323072 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\drvstore.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00321536 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\aepdu.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00314368 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\azroleui.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00309760 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\actxprxy.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00295936 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\apphelp.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00257024 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dpx.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00254464 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dhcpcore.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00252928 _____ (Microsoft) C:\Windows\system32\DShowRdpFilter.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00243712 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\audiodev.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00242176 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\eapp3hst.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00230912 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\clusapi.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00222208 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\eapphost.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00220672 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\defaultlocationcpl.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00214016 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dot3svc.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00211456 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\DevicePairingFolder.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00210432 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dxdiagn.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00205312 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\efscore.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00202752 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\activeds.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00196608 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dskquoui.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00186880 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\adsldp.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00179200 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ActionQueue.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00146944 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\autoplay.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00145920 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\cfgmgr32.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00144384 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dps.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00139264 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\cscobj.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00133632 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\bcdsrv.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00132608 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\cabview.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00128512 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\EhStorAPI.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00115200 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dot3msm.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00112128 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\AuxiliaryDisplayServices.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00109568 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\CscMig.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00109056 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dnscmmc.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00097280 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dwmredir.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00094208 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\eappgnui.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00091648 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\avifil32.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00091136 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dot3api.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00088064 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\AxInstSv.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00082432 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dot3cfg.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00073216 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\cabinet.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00070656 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\amstream.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00067584 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\certprop.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00067584 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\asycfilt.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00066560 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\cca.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00065024 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\CertPolEng.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00045568 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\acppage.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00044032 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\basesrv.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00034816 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\cscapi.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00030208 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dsauth.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00028160 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\AzSqlExt.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00023040 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\cscdll.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00022528 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\elsTrans.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00019456 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\bitsperf.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00011264 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\C_ISCII.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:18 - 00010752 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\browseui.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 03367424 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WinSAT.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 03179520 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 01203200 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 01131008 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\sdclt.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 01025536 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\VSSVC.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00941568 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mblctr.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00802304 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WFS.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00586752 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dfrgui.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00523264 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\FXSSVC.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00477696 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\lpksetup.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00456192 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\spinstall.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00453632 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\vds.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00334336 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wisptis.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00327680 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wimserv.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00327168 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\nltest.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00325632 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\slui.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00314880 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wusa.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00314368 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\SndVol.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00303104 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msinfo32.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00302592 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\cmd.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00292864 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WindowsAnytimeUpgradeResults.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00288256 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\eudcedit.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00280576 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\spreview.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00276480 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\diskraid.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00270336 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\sethc.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00267776 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\lsm.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00262656 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\rstrui.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00260608 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\rdpshell.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00254976 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wsqmcons.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00233984 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msconfig.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00227328 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\taskmgr.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00220672 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mcbuilder.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00210432 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\recdisc.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00209920 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\PkgMgr.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00197632 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ocsetup.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00192000 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00182784 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\RelPost.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00179712 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\schtasks.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00173568 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\rdpclip.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00170496 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\PresentationSettings.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00161280 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\rdpinit.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00157184 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\perfmon.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00144896 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\iscsicli.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00142336 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\net1.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00133632 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\diskpart.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00132608 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\MdSched.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00113152 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\setupugc.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00103936 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\setupcl.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00101376 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mobsync.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00098816 _____ (Microsoft) C:\Windows\system32\Robocopy.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00098304 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\nslookup.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00095232 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\logagent.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00086528 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\isoburn.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00084992 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\cmstp.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00082944 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\logman.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00074240 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\tabcal.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00073216 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msiexec.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00070656 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\MuiUnattend.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00066048 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\w32tm.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00066048 _____ () C:\Windows\system32\PrintBrmUi.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00062976 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\findstr.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00061952 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\manage-bde.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00061952 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\lpremove.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00061440 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\PnPUnattend.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00059904 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\djoin.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00057344 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\repair-bde.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00057344 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\rdpsign.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00053248 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\MultiDigiMon.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00051200 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\takeown.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00051200 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\PushPrinterConnections.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00050688 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\runonce.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00047616 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\tzutil.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00042496 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ftp.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00037888 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\relog.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00034304 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\unlodctr.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00028672 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WerFaultSecure.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00028672 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\proquota.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00026624 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\userinit.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00026624 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\qwinsta.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00025600 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\netiougc.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00025600 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\netcfg.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00025088 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\qprocess.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00024576 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msg.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00024064 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\netbtugc.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00023040 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\quser.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00022528 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\tskill.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00022016 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\tsdiscon.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00022016 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ReAgentc.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00021504 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\tscon.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00021504 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\qappsrv.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00021504 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\logoff.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00020992 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\shadow.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00020992 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\rwinsta.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00015360 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\reset.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00014848 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\query.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00010752 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\LogonUI.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:17 - 00007680 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\TsUsbRedirectionGroupPolicyControl.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00905216 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mmsys.cpl
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00878592 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Bubbles.scr
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00776192 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\calc.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00692736 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\bthprops.cpl
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00679424 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\autoconv.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00668160 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\autochk.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00658944 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\autofmt.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00649216 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\appwiz.cpl
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00600576 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\TabletPC.cpl
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00516096 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\main.cpl
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00413696 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\PhotoScreensaver.scr
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00389632 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\sysmon.ocx
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00345088 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\intl.cpl
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00326656 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\sysdm.cpl
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00320000 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\winspool.drv
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00295424 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\bcdedit.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00293888 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ssText3d.scr
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00281088 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\unimdm.tsp
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00221184 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Mystify.scr
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00220672 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Ribbons.scr
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00204288 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\MSNP.ax
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00193536 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ksproxy.ax
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00186368 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\bitsadmin.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00172032 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wdmaud.drv
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00153600 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\VBICodec.ax
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00146944 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\bcdboot.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00142336 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\powercfg.cpl
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00128000 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\desk.cpl
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00126464 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\BdeHdCfg.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00119808 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\aitagent.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00107008 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Kswdmcap.ax
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00100864 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\audiodg.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00084480 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\kstvtune.ax
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00072704 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Mpeg2Data.ax
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00068608 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WSTPager.ax
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00065024 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\bfsvc.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00059904 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\MSDvbNP.ax
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00048640 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ksxbar.ax
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00045568 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\g711codc.ax
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00033792 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\vbisurf.ax
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00022528 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\chgport.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00022016 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\chglogon.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00020992 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\chgusr.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:16 - 00015360 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\change.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:07 - 01164800 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\UIRibbonRes.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:07 - 00007680 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\spwizres.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:06 - 00069120 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\nlsbres.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:05 - 00121856 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\RDPENCDD.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:05 - 00035328 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\pifmgr.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:03 - 00053760 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\vmicres.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:03 - 00044544 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\vmbusres.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:03 - 00038400 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\vmstorfltres.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:00 - 01027584 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\IMJP10.IME
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:00 - 00430080 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\imkr80.ime
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:00 - 00007168 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\KBDSG.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:00 - 00007168 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\kbdlk41a.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:00 - 00007168 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\KBDCZ1.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:00 - 00006656 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\KBDTUQ.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:00 - 00006656 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\KBDTUF.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:00 - 00006656 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\KBDSF.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:00 - 00006656 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\KBDPO.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:00 - 00006656 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\KBDNEPR.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:00 - 00006656 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\KBDINBEN.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:00 - 00006656 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\KBDGR1.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:00 - 00006656 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\KBDGKL.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:00 - 00006144 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\KBDUS.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:00 - 00006144 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\KBDUGHR1.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:00 - 00006144 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\KBDTURME.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:00 - 00006144 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\KBDTAJIK.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:00 - 00006144 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\KBDMON.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:00 - 00006144 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\KBDMAORI.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:00 - 00006144 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\KBDLT1.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:00 - 00006144 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\KBDINTEL.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:00 - 00006144 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\KBDINTAM.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:00 - 00006144 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\KBDINORI.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:00 - 00006144 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\KBDINMAR.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:00 - 00006144 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\KBDINKAN.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:00 - 00006144 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\KBDINHIN.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:00 - 00006144 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\KBDBULG.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:00 - 00006144 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\KBDBLR.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 14:00 - 00005632 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\KBDGEO.DLL
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 13:57 - 00002560 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dpnaddr.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 13:56 - 00052736 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\BlbEvents.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 13:54 - 00302592 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\aeinv.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 12:52 - 00026112 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\usbrpm.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 12:24 - 00134656 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\rdpudd.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 12:24 - 00133632 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\rdpdr.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 12:22 - 00223232 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wksprt.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 12:22 - 00213504 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\rdpdd.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 12:22 - 00006656 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\RDPCDD.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 12:21 - 00026624 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\RDPREFDD.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 12:21 - 00018432 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\tdpipe.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 12:21 - 00015872 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\rdpvideominiport.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 12:07 - 00118784 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\ndiswan.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 12:07 - 00063488 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\wanarp.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 12:07 - 00048640 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\ndproxy.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 12:06 - 00117760 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\rmcast.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 12:06 - 00108544 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\tunnel.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 12:06 - 00046080 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\ndisuio.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 12:01 - 00164864 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\1394ohci.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 12:00 - 00304128 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\HdAudio.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 12:00 - 00039936 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\umbus.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 12:00 - 00025856 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\USBCAMD2.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 12:00 - 00025856 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\USBCAMD.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 11:59 - 00108544 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\hdaudbus.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 11:59 - 00035968 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\winusb.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 11:59 - 00024064 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\hidusb.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 11:50 - 00190976 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\ks.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 11:50 - 00031232 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\CompositeBus.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 11:50 - 00028160 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\kbdhid.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 11:50 - 00012800 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\sffp_sd.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 11:29 - 00050176 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\appid.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 11:24 - 00026624 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\scfilter.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 11:19 - 00065536 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\IPMIDrv.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 11:14 - 00215552 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\vmicsvc.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 11:14 - 00116224 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\VmbusCoinstaller.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 11:14 - 00113664 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\VmdCoinstall.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 11:14 - 00113664 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\IcCoinstall.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 11:14 - 00047616 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\vmictimeprovider.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 11:14 - 00017920 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\VMBusHID.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 11:14 - 00014336 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\vmbuspipe.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 11:14 - 00005632 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\vms3cap.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 10:47 - 00010240 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\acpipmi.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 10:44 - 00388096 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\csc.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 10:44 - 00242688 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\rdbss.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 10:42 - 00246784 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\udfs.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 10:42 - 00078336 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\dfsc.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 10:40 - 00513536 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\http.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 10:39 - 00187904 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\netbt.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 10:39 - 00021504 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\tdi.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 10:38 - 00108544 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\cdrom.sys
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-20 07:23 - 00053600 _____ () C:\Windows\system32\dosx.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-10 03:45 - 00010429 _____ () C:\Windows\system32\ScavengeSpace.xml
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-05 04:20 - 00146852 _____ () C:\Windows\system32\systemsf.ebd
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-05 04:20 - 00105559 _____ () C:\Windows\system32\RacRules.xml
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-05 04:11 - 00312168 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\MCEWMDRMNDBootstrap.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-05 03:58 - 00049488 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\netfxperf.dll
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-05 03:53 - 00295264 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\PresentationHost.exe
2014-12-13 19:24 - 2010-11-05 03:53 - 00099176 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\PresentationHostProxy.dll
2014-12-13 19:23 - 2010-11-20 14:21 - 00363008 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wbemcomn.dll
2014-12-11 10:00 - 2014-12-28 15:37 - 00000000 ____D () C:\AdwCleaner
2014-12-09 10:35 - 2014-12-09 10:35 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files\Microsoft.NET
2014-12-05 14:32 - 2011-04-09 07:56 - 00123904 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\poqexec.exe
2014-12-04 19:13 - 2014-12-04 19:13 - 00000929 _____ () C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\TeamViewer 10.lnk

==================== End Of Log =======


----------



## debbyi (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm not managing with the MGA.
First of all, how do I tell it to download straight to my desktop (and not copy it later)?
Second, when I press "copy", it doesn't do anything..?
Third - what and where is the Windows Clipboard. Didn't find it when searching to see if I could find the copy of the report.
Thank you!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Just run it from where you downloaded it. When you copy to the clipboard you don't see anything happen. All you have to do is open a reply here and right-click and select paste and the report should appear.


----------



## debbyi (Dec 4, 2014)

So - this is it, thanks:

Diagnostic Report (1.9.0027.0):
-----------------------------------------
Windows Validation Data-->

Validation Code: 0
Cached Online Validation Code: N/A, hr = 0xc004f012
Windows Product Key: *****-*****-YG69F-9M66D-PMJBM
Windows Product Key Hash: /kehptF9HHVxM5d8dUnqgcfndXw=
Windows Product ID: 00426-OEM-8992662-00497
Windows Product ID Type: 2
Windows License Type: OEM SLP
Windows OS version: 6.1.7601.2.00010100.1.0.001
ID: {F97241EB-219B-4373-836F-A3B86B4EB97E}(3)
Is Admin: Yes
TestCab: 0x0
LegitcheckControl ActiveX: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Product Name: Windows 7 Ultimate
Architecture: 0x00000000
Build lab: 7601.win7sp1_gdr.140303-2144
TTS Error: 
Validation Diagnostic: 
Resolution Status: N/A

Vista WgaER Data-->
ThreatID(s): N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

Windows XP Notifications Data-->
Cached Result: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
File Exists: No
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
WgaTray.exe Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
WgaLogon.dll Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

OGA Notifications Data-->
Cached Result: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGAExec.exe Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGAAddin.dll Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

OGA Data-->
Office Status: 109 N/A
OGA Version: N/A, 0x80070002
Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Office Diagnostics: 025D1FF3-364-80041010_025D1FF3-229-80041010_025D1FF3-230-1_025D1FF3-517-80040154_025D1FF3-237-80040154_025D1FF3-238-2_025D1FF3-244-80070002_025D1FF3-258-3

Browser Data-->
Proxy settings: N/A
User Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 8.0; Win32)
Default Browser: C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
Download signed ActiveX controls: Disabled
Download unsigned ActiveX controls: Disabled
Run ActiveX controls and plug-ins: Disabled
Initialize and script ActiveX controls not marked as safe: Disabled
Allow scripting of Internet Explorer Webbrowser control: Disabled
Active scripting: Disabled
Script ActiveX controls marked as safe for scripting: Disabled

File Scan Data-->
File Mismatch: C:\Windows\system32\wat\watadminsvc.exe[Hr = 0x80070003]
File Mismatch: C:\Windows\system32\wat\npwatweb.dll[Hr = 0x80070003]
File Mismatch: C:\Windows\system32\wat\watux.exe[Hr = 0x80070003]
File Mismatch: C:\Windows\system32\wat\watweb.dll[Hr = 0x80070003]

Other data-->
Office Details: <GenuineResults><MachineData><UGUID>{F97241EB-219B-4373-836F-A3B86B4EB97E}</UGUID><Version>1.9.0027.0</Version><OS>6.1.7601.2.00010100.1.0.001</OS><Architecture>x32</Architecture><PKey>*****-*****-*****-*****-PMJBM</PKey><PID>00426-OEM-8992662-00497</PID><PIDType>2</PIDType><SID>S-1-5-21-1716624538-575833653-1262826736</SID><SYSTEM><Manufacturer>MICRO-STAR INTERNATIONAL CO.,LTD</Manufacturer><Model>MS-7383</Model></SYSTEM><BIOS><Manufacturer>American Megatrends Inc.</Manufacturer><Version>V1.2</Version><SMBIOSVersion major="2" minor="5"/><Date>20080704000000.000000+000</Date></BIOS><HWID>E2723E07018400FA</HWID><UserLCID>040D</UserLCID><SystemLCID>040D</SystemLCID><TimeZone>שעון רגיל ירושלים(GMT+02:00)</TimeZone><iJoin>0</iJoin><SBID><stat>3</stat><msppid></msppid><name></name><model></model></SBID><OEM><OEMID>HPQOEM</OEMID><OEMTableID>SLIC-MPC</OEMTableID></OEM><GANotification/></MachineData><Software><Office><Result>109</Result><Products/><Applications/></Office></Software></GenuineResults>

Spsys.log Content: 0x80070002

Licensing Data-->
Software licensing service version: 6.1.7601.17514

Name: Windows(R) 7, Ultimate edition
Description: Windows Operating System - Windows(R) 7, OEM_SLP channel
Activation ID: 7cfd4696-69a9-4af7-af36-ff3d12b6b6c8
Application ID: 55c92734-d682-4d71-983e-d6ec3f16059f
Extended PID: 00426-00178-926-600497-02-1037-7600.0000-1642014
Installation ID: 009196741965515775289710949651435103427275246976979325
Processor Certificate URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88338
Machine Certificate URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88339
Use License URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88341
Product Key Certificate URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88340
Partial Product Key: PMJBM
License Status: Licensed
Remaining Windows rearm count: 4
Trusted time: 04 ינואר 2015 12:40:45

Windows Activation Technologies-->
HrOffline: 0x00000000
HrOnline: N/A
HealthStatus: 0x0000000000000000
Event Time Stamp: N/A
ActiveX: Not Registered - 0x80040154
Admin Service: Not Registered - 0x80040154
HealthStatus Bitmask Output:

HWID Data-->
HWID Hash Current: NgAAAAEABAABAAIAAAABAAAAAwABAAEA6GHOcApXSOSqdnDkgC1mFeKEKHBGeARVbZRlqSqF

OEM Activation 1.0 Data-->
N/A

OEM Activation 2.0 Data-->
BIOS valid for OA 2.0: yes
Windows marker version: 0x20001
OEMID and OEMTableID Consistent: yes
BIOS Information: 
ACPI Table Name	OEMID Value	OEMTableID Value
APIC 070408 APIC1438
FACP 070408 FACP1438
MCFG 070408 OEMMCFG 
OEMB 070408 OEMB1438
GSCI 070408 GMCHSCI 
SLIC HPQOEM SLIC-MPC


----------



## debbyi (Dec 4, 2014)

What is this report about? Does it not have sensitive information about my computer?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Nothing sensitive but it does tell us the operating system is not genuine. It's using the Lenovo key that was leaked and never sold with any computers.

Since we can't help with pirated software, I'm closing this thread.


----------

